# The weekend! - Part 2



## aweeze

New home ladies!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Lou poor little Raisin.  My brothers dog had a really bad leg, was constantly limping, he's 8 now the vet diagnosed a dodgy knee joint and recommended an operation.  Ambers hairdresser recommended Glucosamine Sulphate, I think its natural but could have that wrong, within 2 months his limp had gone and has not come back since!  I would say it's definately worth a try if you see no improvement after his pain killers.  

Jovi x


----------



## Roo67

Lou - you can never talke too much about little Ellis - he's too gorgeous. 

Sorry didn't reply to your post you sound as though you've had a bit of a rough time lately - hope the shopping helped  

Roo xxx


----------



## marmite_lover

Lou - you're accountant sounds horrible  .  Any I echo what Roo says - you could never talk about Ellis too much - he is absolutely gorgoeus.  It's only you and the others with little ones, that remind us why we're all putting ourselves through this!

Hi Jovi & Roo x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Nothing exciting planned for me, will pop to the local shops nearby for a change of scenary!!

It looks chilly out there today!
l X


----------



## Damelottie

At work!


----------



## Roo67

Ahh sorry you're at work Emma - I will be next weekend  , will take a bit of getting used to working shifts again after 5 months of 9-5

Enjoy your change of scene JJ1 - miserable and wet here, thankfully no snow yet.

Hope everyone else has lots of lovely things planned - I'm meant to be writing an assignment so better get on with it.  

Bye for now

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all

I'm spending the weekend with my niece and nephew so just grabbing two minutes on the computer before they spot I'm missing!

Will catch up with you all properly when back to the peace and quiet of my own flat tomorrow evening  

Laura
x


----------



## winky77

Happy Sunday everyone!  Woke up early this morning ...too much on my mind!  Had an option of joining a walk up a small munro today but the weather forecast has been mixed so think I am going to cry off.  Ooooo....definately going to cry off.....have just looked up and full blown snowstorm now happening!!! Tis sticking too!  Lovely big fluffy flakes.  My cat is sat in the window watching it come down!  Don't feel such a wimp now....would be foolish to go up a hill in this!  Maybe I should just get back under that duvet!

My friend is meant to be driving up from the NorthWest this afternoon bring her two kids to visit for a couple of days whilst they are on school hols.  Hope the snow doesn't affect the roads too badly and affect them coming!  What is going on with the weather these days......snow in April!?!?  even in Scotland this is late!  Last sunday I actually went skiing in the Caingorms because there had been snow in the mountains during the week but this the first lowland snow for a while!!?  ooooo.....everything is already looking white!!!

What's everyone else up to today? 

..Dxx


----------



## Elpida

Snow here in Birmingham too! And my cat is also looking out of the window - quite disapprovingly! My Sunday will consist of ironing whilst clearing some space on my Sky+ box and then a trip to town for coffee I think, then the cinema this afternoon for some salty popcorn - the highlight of any weekend!

I'm just not sure I can get my car down then hill at the moment, this should melt pretty quickly though.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

we have snow in North London as well I love it I was up at 0545 doing my morning injection and there was none, couldn't get back to sleep so started to read and listen to the radio an hour later there was the snow coming down and now we have inches on the hedges etc.

I rang the boys in Brighton and they have snow as well.  London looks so clean and fresh!! until it melts and sludges
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

When I got up at quarter to seven (the joys of babysitting - my sister's birthday so gave her a lie in...) there was no snow - by 9am we had enough for 2 big snowmen and a snowball fight! But it had all gone by this afternoon apart from a very sad looking half snowman...my niece got very upset that his head had melted off - quite hard to explain to a 3 year old!

I'm completely exhausted after a full on weekend with the kiddies. And feeling rather flat too - often feel that way after a lovely weekend with them - partly because it makes me realise what I don't have. And partly because I just don't want to be at work at all at the moment so tend to feel a bit   on Sunday eve about having to go in tomorrow

Still, 4 day week this week as off for a long weekend to Wales next weekend, so only got to get through the next 4 days

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the snow!
Laura
x


----------



## kylecat

Laura - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit low. I expect it's lovely to spend time with your niece and nephew but then it seems very quiet when you come home on your own and your mind goes into overdrive - I am exactly the same  

Glad to hear you only have a four day week - should make things much more bearable  

Hopefully see you soon again in Winchester  

I hope the rest of you girls are having a lovely weekend. We also woke to snow this morn which is very unusual this far south. I am currently enjoying a nice glass of chilled shloer (think thats how you spell it!) - it's quite nice and tastes almost like white wine!  

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So what are you lovely ladies up to this weekend?  I am at my donor and his partners in Brighton and the sun is shining, so I think the plan is that we are going to get tanned!!!(with a little help from airbrush) and out later this evening for dinner. My donor's partner is just tackling a mountain of laundry!!! he is house man.

L x


----------



## Felix42

Good to hear you're out in the sun with the boys JJ. I hope they're spoiling you rotten!

I'm up at my parents in Yorkshire and am looking forward to a walk by the sea later. Should be gorgeous. Certainly looks lovely out there. 

Hope everyone is having a good one & you're not going too mad Dottie & Katie  

Love F xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,


Glad your being well looked after by your boys JJ1, enjoy your weekend.

Felix - hope the weather stays fine for you - whereabouts in yorkshire are you?

Ive not got a lot planned for today, do need to try and do some more work on my assignment though   then am at work again tomorrow for 12 hours.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend

Roo xx


----------



## Felix42

I'm just near Hull Roo but on the coast.  Very cold here at the moment.

Sorry to hear you are working tomorrow and have your assignment today but hope you get some time to chill out!

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

what are you girls up to this weekend.  I am going to get my hair done and waxing woman this afternoon - 
My donor said go shopping but I am just not in the mood for shopping - very unusual for me as I could usually find stuff to buy anywhere!  
My friend from work popped in last night -she is so lovely. 
Might ring my other friend up and pop round and see her.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Have a lovely weekend everyone! 

Mixed emotions here this morning, my little tortoise is going to her new home today, just waiting for them to fetch her.  She is going to a sanctuary in South Wales so I know she will be looked after but I will really miss her, can't help feel upset.

I had a lovely suprise yesterday, red roses delivered to work   they are absolutely gorgeous.

Meeting up with mum soon for a wander round town, bit of shopping and lunch. Picking up some new glasses, can't wait my current ones are reactions and keep going dark even if the sun isn't out so feel a right plonker!

Take care all
Love
Jovi xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Jovi were the flowers from a certaint young man!!

Why is your tortoise going to a sanctuary is she poorly? Pets become part of the family!!

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sorry to hear your tortoise is moving this weekend Jovi but sounds like she is going to a really lovely new home...
Red roses eh? Has to be a good sign. Very exciting!

I'm round at my mums - been helping her move some stuff ready for some decorating. My sister is here with the kids so it's a bit hectic - we have a quiet hour or so now whilst they've popped out to see a friend nearby. Lunch with friends tomorrow and otherwise just waiting for AF (due any time from tomorrow) to arrive so I can embark on the IVF journey...

JJ - well on a positive note you'll save some money by not going shopping   Haircut is always nice and relaxing I find

Have a lovely weekend all
Laura
x


----------



## Felix42

JJ, hope you are enjoying your pampering. I put off haircuts like mad but then wonder why on earth I do, as its great getting a head massage & feeling all bouncy again. 

Jovi, how lovely getting red roses. Its clearly going very well. I'm so happy for you. 

Laura, good to hear you're having a nice weekend even if its punctuated by knicker watch. I'm doing the same! I just hope it can hold off til Monday as I remember JJ saying the lowest FSH reading is on Day 1. 

I've had a lovely day so far. Headed off to Tate Britain with my new Friends card (a present for myself) and went to see Peter Doig. Wonderful stuff - very dreamlike landscapes with otherwordly figures and so much colour. Then tea & cake in the cafe. Just what weekends are made for!

Wishing everyone a great one too. 

F xx


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls - glad your weekend's are going well!!

JJ1 - enjoy the haircut and visiting your friends  . I know what you mean about not always being in the mood for shopping!!

Felix - going to Tate britain sounds great - I sometimes wish that I lived in London so there were more exciting things to do! Southampton just doesn;t have the culture  

Jovi - I see on ******** that it's your birthday tommorrow! Many happy returns   - were thse roses a birthday gift? Sounds like things are going well in that department!

Laura - hope AF shows up soon so you can begin your IVF journey. Let me know when you fancy another lunch or meet up in Winchester or anywhere else   

I am taking it easy this weekend as I start back at school mon  . Really busy for next couple of weekends with hen nite/visiting friends so enjoying some time to myself.  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Anyone up to anything exciting?  I have nothing planned, have uni work to get done (as I am going to Dublin next weekend and then hand in)and catch up from work after being off so have a piece of work to do for mon!! It is supposed to be nice and warm and 22 degrees in London but feels a bit chilly to me!

My donor stayed last night, but he went and collect his partner this morning from work after his nightshift and then drove on home as he is working from 11- at least they caught a glimpse of each other!

Hope you all have a nice weekend.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi all - think this weekend will be just chilling, although I am going to the Antique Centre later with a friend from work.  Saw a gorgeous diamond ring there last time and am tempted!  Expensive - but then again, why not by myself one  So what if am single - nothing in rule book to say I can't ha ha.
Body shop party next friday so must do a food shop and wone shop for friends coming round too!!
Hope you all have a good one!  Here's hoping the sun come out over Scotland!
Rachel x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I've got a big get together today - some friends are visiting from Chicago so a big group of us are doing picnic on the green, moving on to curry at a friend's house later....so glad the sun is shining. There's about 10 kids and 20 adults, so would have been a shame to all be indoors....

Got a friend and his little boy staying over with me, so early morning tomorrow no doubt. And then nothing planned. Really trying very hard to have a quiet life this month and not try to do too much - in the hope that this will make me less stressed and therefore the IVF more likely to work...

Have a lovely weekend everyone,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I'm making it up as I go along, it's lovely to get up to sunshine! 

I got Wii fit yesterday so no doubt that will end up passing several hours - it is so good!  Will meet with mum for an hour then lovely man is coming over later, didn't get to see him in the week so am really looking forward to it.

Oh Rachel treat yourself   it does sound lovely

Laura have a great time, sounds like it will be a fun day

Emma, welcome home!!!!  Can't wait to hear all about your holiday

Have a good time everyone
Love 
Jovi x


----------



## kylecat

Hey girls!! You all sound like you have lovely weekends planned!

I am off at 11 to windsor for my lovely friend's hen night! We are going for a meal, then on to a club so it should be a great laugh! The bonus is that I can have a few drinks too - yippee!   However I better not have too much - don't want to be still half cut when I go for the final scan on monday morning!!!  

Have a great time everyone - jovi - really glad all is still going well with the man  

Laura - take it easy  

rachella and JJ1 - have a great time too - you both deserve it at the moment  

Katiexxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oh dear..... Went to antique centre near Stirling and have some how come home with a second hand diamond ring on my finger  Confused!!  Ha ha, decided to treat myself!  Well why not just because haven't got bloke doesn't stop me having something sparkley!


Today will be mostly doing house work and chilling!  Hope everyone's have a really good one and making the most of the weekend!
Take care
Rachel x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good for you Rachel!!! I don't wear rings  but my friend is always 'treating herself' to the odd sparkly here and there and said that she deosn't need a husband/man for the diamonds if she deserves it why not - and less hassle in the long run!!

L x


----------



## Elpida

Ooh Rachel, the ring sounds like a good buy! I often 'treat' myself to jewellery as there's no one else who's going to.

I'm debating on how to spend my Sunday afternoon ... Snooker, cleaning, or the cinema? I often spend Sunday afternoons at the cinema with a big bag of salty popcorn but I think my house and garden and the ironing could do with a bit of attention. I'm tempted by 'Persepolis' and 'In Bruges' though and the lure of salty popcorn is always strong!

I hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## Felix42

Rachel, good for you with that ring.  We really shouldn't stint ourselves just because we are single.  It's good for the spirit afterall to treat yourself.

I like the sound of your Sunday afternoons Experanza.  Popcorn and the pictures sounds great. I'm (half) watching F1 at the moment but it's not that exciting so far.

Hope the picnic went ok yesterday Laura.  Such a good thing it wasn't today!

I took advantage of the sun yesterday and headed out to Holland Park with a friend.  Very pleasant lying on the grass reading.

Katie, hope you enjoyed your friend's hen night.  Good job the timing wasn't too iffy for you.

Jovi, I've been wondering about getting a Wii.  Are they that good?  I'm in a 1st floor flat and worry that I will annoy the neighbours if I have to do too much bouncing about.  Are the suitable things to do without the bouncing?

I'm having a stay in day today - bit of reading, some net browsing and then cooking the last of my organic veg/fruit box.  Perfect Sunday in fact.

Enjoy your Sundays everyone, F xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

ha ha didn't do what I did then.... big bag of popcorn from Aldi then sat in front of box catching up with pushing daisies!  Ha ha  - suns shinning too and I'm missing it!  Must go do something.
Take care
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix- thank goodness you are considering your neighbours and the Wii - I am on the ground floor and my neighbour upstairs has one, and the jumping is unbearbly on his wooden floors(they are 2 blokes)!!! my lights flicker, letterbox rattles- last night he was something else as he had friends round- the girl from the flat next to me on the grd floor was out complaining of the noise as she had her elderly parents over from Hollland who had an early morning trian to catch.  

My donors partner and I call the man upstairs bigfoot as he stomps around - anyway this morning he went and spoke to him, as he was dragging a scak full of bottles and beer cans empties out, he was off with him really never apologised and just said they were in very often, denied they had a wii and the man above them made noise too - so DP's said that we never heard the man at the top but that is for them to take up with him (the man at the top is an eldery man and his younger male partner I never hear anything from them).
If he doesn't have wii he has something as you can see him standing topless in front of the TV jumping - when the girl next door was out smoking she saw him once and them he ducked down embarassed).
L


----------



## Felix42

JJ, goodness a Wii is definitely out for me! I'll stick to the occassional yoga (non impact) session. Some new people moved in above me yesterday, but I'm hoping the banging and crashing was purely related to the move. 

Wooden floors tho lovely (I've got them) have a lot to answer for!

F xx


----------



## Elpida

Rachel - Aldi popcorn is the best of the supermarket brands (I have done _extensive_ research) although I can only speak of the salt version. I have such a salt addiciton, one of the things that scares me about TTC is my salt intake! I have no concerns about giving up caffeine to which I'm fairly addicted, or alcohol (to which I'm not addicted, but I do like the *ahem* odd G&T) but how I will ever get my salt levels to within guidelines I don't know! At least my marmite consumption helps with folic acid.

I didn't manage the cinema in the end, or the cleaning. I tried to go for a jog which turned into more of an amble and ended with me watching the snooker ... where I'm still sat!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I should be studying but distracted by TV and FF and anything else.... my donor's partner has just gone off to work tonight and he made us dinner chicken Kiev and he left me a chicken breast prepared for tomorrow in the fridge! He also went and told the neighbour off upstairs for me over his noise last night for me.  I'll really miss him as I won't see him this week as I am away next weekend when he is working nights again.
L x


----------



## Roo67

2 x 12 hour shift for me this weekend - Fun (not)  
But am now off for 2 days, but will be spending them studying trying to finish my assignment before starting the next one.

I know exactly how you feel JJ1 - I get distracted very easily too, what are you studying? I'm just starting my degree, been putting it off for years but cannot not move on without doing it., finding it really difficult as haven't done any academic writing for about 15 years  !

Roo xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - hope the assignments go well - am supposed to be doing mine too - easily distracted!

Esperanza  - Aldi Salt popcorn for me too - and yes it's the best I've tried!!!  

Hope everyone's weekend's been ok - kick start tomorrow with the dentist at 8!!! 

Take care
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo- I am doing a work based learning clinical docterate (phd) in health studies, but working fulltime, TTC are not conducive and research + statistics is so thrilling!!!

L x


----------



## kylecat

Thought I'd resurrect the weekend thread as it hasn't been used since 27th April!! 

What are you girls up to this weekend? Any interesting plans?

I've been pretty busy for last 3/4 weekends so taking it easy this weekend. Off to hairdressers today them going round to help mum and dad with my twin nephews - they are looking after them for the weekend so I think they could do with a little bit of help!!  

Tommorrow - projects to mark!  

Love to all
Katiexxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Katie,

I've got no interesting plans at all I'm afraid! I'm completely exhausted after a week of EC/ET and going to work in between, so I am planning to stay at home and do nothing (apart from some work to catch up on missing all of Friday....)

It's a shame as we are forecast lovely weather but I just haven't the energy to go and do anything....and actually I still feel a bit like hiding away - hoping to feel more normal next week

So that's my dull weekend, might manage to wander to the shops for a newspaper but otherwise I'm intending to stay home and lounge around...

Hope everyone else has a bit more fun planned  

Laura
x

PS at least I have a lovely weekend to look forward to next weekend - am going up to Stratford on Friday to stay with a friend near there, then lunch with you lot, and then Sat eve staying with my aunt and uncle, so that will make up for a bit of a quiet one this weekend


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi All,

It's a very good friends birthday on Monday so we're out in Glasgow tonight.  Wee curry shop followed by Oran Mor in the West end - can't wait!
Not sure the head will takeit, but this will be last blow out prior to starting my DHEA and regime for IVF in Autumn... got to have some fun!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend.
Rachel x x


----------



## dottiep

Had a few glasses of wine last night and I'm not really used to it anymore so feeling a bit delicate today!

I put on a lot of weight during my last IVF but it hasn't gone and I still can't get into my clothes so I'm planning to go to the gym later.  Other than that off to get a pedicure now the sun's come out and have finally put my boots away! Think I'l go to the park and chill out later

Unfotunately I had to sack my cleaner coz she was really useless and agency can't get me another one until next week so I may even have to do a spot myself......alternatively it can wait until next week!!

Not an overly exciting weekend but quietly chilled out.

Hope you all enjoy the sunshine

Dottie
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am supposed to be studying as hand in day Mon!! but will get nails sorted and the usual chore of laundry.

Dottie I have a great Colombian cleaner and she is nice honest if you get stuck and agency can't supply - not sure where you are I am in North London (Islington) but she does work colleagues in Edmonton, Highbury and Wood Green etc)

L x


----------



## dottiep

Thanks JJ but I'm Chiswick.
Have cleaned the bathrooms & figure the rest can wait!

Off to enjoy the sun..

X


----------



## Damelottie

I'm working at the moment


----------



## Roo67

I'm just in from a very busy 12 hour shift    and back again in the morning at 7am - but only til 1pm.

~Tomorrow afternoon i will be finishing my assignment as hand in is tuesday.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo I am surrounded by articles as well!! ehilst everyone else is in the sunshine!
Best of luck with the treatment
L x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks JJ1 - I finished mine last weekend, just need to check it over and do refs, front sheet etc, but have left it til last minute as usual. Got another one to do for 22nd May ! doubt I will do it for then so may defer until August - something for me to do in the 2ww !!

I would love to sit in the garden working but I am usually surrounded with books, papers etc etc, so would probably blow away  

Hope you manage to get yours finished too

How are you doing now - made any decisions about next steps?


Roo xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi Ju, 
Sent you a pm


----------



## Elpida

I thought I'd resurrect the weekend thread .... what are all you lovely ladies up to?

I'm supposed to be tackling my spare room (it's become a dumping ground) or my garden, but instead I'm on here and watching 'Biggest Looser' on Sky+

I saw The Hulk last night - really quite enjoyed it.

Cocktails tonight for a friends birthday - can't wait, I've not been out for ages!


----------



## winky77

Hi Esperanza !  and everyone else! 

Well I've just waved Jenny off in her campervan!!  Bravely going back into midge territory!  We just had a lovely walk round the park with my friend and his two dogs and Jenny's dog Ben was doing lots of doggy bonding. 

Rest of day is doing some last minute work, ironing and packing for yoga hols.  Flying down to Gatwick tonight then to Spain in the morning....hurrah!!  I am just going to take two pregnancy tests with me....we will be remote up in the mountains and I don't know the Spanish for pregnancy test so I figured this is the best way to stop me testing early !!  Am still remarkably calm and not yet going crazy one week into 2WW but watch this space! 

I will of course be logging onto FF whilst away.....can't resist taking my little red laptop with me even tho it is a retreat!  I am just hoping there is enough signal for my wireless connector to do it's thing !  Have a good weekend everyone! 
..Di xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

I stayed over with friends last night so hung out with them this morning (their kids are 6, 4 and 2 so it was all go!), then into town to get pressies for my friends who had babies on Monday and Thursday last week (one boy, one girl - girl clothes are so much easier to buy!), popped in to my mums to help her move some furniture, then Tescos, and now trying to summon up the energy to go for a walk...need to get exercise, feel really flabby and unfit after all the IVF drugs and too much consolatory choccie after it didn't work...

Tomorrow am visiting friend with baby, then lunch with other friends (she is due in the next couple of weeks - I am completely surrounded by new babies at the moment!), and then maybe a drink with Dottie...

So busy one for me this weekend  

Esperanza - enjoy cocktails, sounds like fun  

Di - have a FANTASTIC holiday/retreat...and GOOD LUCK   

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend,

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Everyone,

Well, where did that weekend go ?? Spent most of mine working, doing housework or sleeping!!! No wonder i'm still single - really should get out more!!!

Esperanza, I know what you mean about the spare room being the dumping ground, mine was for ages (including my sisters junk), until I made it into a functioning bedroom (it's now where my nieces sleep when they stay over). Hope you enjoyed the cocktails!!

Laura, hope you had a good time with your friends and their children, it WILL be you soon.... 

Di, hope you have a great holiday  

Hope everone else has had a good weekend!


Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

off to a friends daughter first communion- my first ever one as not Catholic but sounds like a party!
Then gym on sunday morning, rushing around to do all my chores and then back to work Monday.

Hope you all have a good weekend
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Have a nice weekend everyone!

Enjoy the party JJ1!

Aweeze when were you living in Spain? looking out the window this morning I think I'd rather be there today it's a horrid morning here.

I have to work today    Not good for a Saturday, weekends aren't long enough anyway.  Really tired already so think the rest of it will be a quiet one, catch up on some zzzzzz's.  

Hope everyone else has a good one

xxx


----------



## Elpida

I hope you enjoy the communion JJ1 - sorry you have to work Jovi, although with the weather you're not going to missing much of a weekend!

I have my lovely niece staying with me and today have a massive family gathering - 19 of us! But first we're hitting the shops for a bit of girly retail therapy. 

Hope everyone else manages to find a way to keep dry!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am off to get my tarot cards read, thankfullly as working last week don't have to go back until Tuesday!!
Was going out tonight, but friends nana has just passed away.
Think will spend day in spa monday!
Hope the communion goes well JJ1.
Esperanza enjoy the weekend with your family!
Everyon else had a fab weekend!
R x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Off to the south coast to meet up with Kylecat, Coco and Dottie today. Weather not looking promising though - think walk on the beach will quickly turn into coffee in a cafe, followed by lunch, followed by afternoon tea!!

Sunday will be a quiet day catching up on various bits and bobs including all the work I didn't do yesterday as it took ages to get to/from London for the scan etc

Happy weekend everyone!

Mini - let us know how you go with the tarot cards  

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

WOW what a strange experience.  The reading was very strange but good.  Was told a cousin was suffering with PND.  Rang mum and as it turns out she is showing signs of this!! Was then told all about my dad's father, who I did not have a lot of contact with.  Described friends flat in Glasgow (her Nan's just died so think the spirits were letting me know to look out for her).  Have been told will meet someone and maybe have a baby.... Did say about IVF, but was told in my heart I know the answer and that I had no control over that one, which is very true because as it stands now I can't have IVF, unless the DHEA kicks starts my system and if I'm totally honest I feel it isn't going to work.  But you never know.  Lots to tell but was very spooky and accurate!
Now for a cuppa and a little rest - brain hurts!!  The funniest was the description of my boss!!  He's a bit strange and they got it down to a T!!!
Anyway, have a fab weekend and take care
xxxxx


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone...........what are you all up to this weekend?  I am fighting off a stinky cold right now....think it is just one of those 48 hour thing as don't feel too bad considering.  

Well Jenny has been on her travelling adventure round Scotland the last few weeks and is on a site near Edinburgh the next few nights.  So we are taking the opportunity to meet up again and Rachel is also around so is jumping on the train over from the West coast.  So a little Scotland get together tomorrow !!!!!  Hurrah !!!!  

I am also feeling good that I've just come to the end of a mad run of work (even with the yoga week in the middle of it).  I've now got a quieter summer ahead.  Feels like I'm breaking up for school holidays!?  Still got a bit of work with an Edinburgh client but not more delivery or trips down south for quite a few weeks.  Will give me chance to have a late spring clean of my life....office needs sorting and wardrobe definately does!  and of course I can focus on my IVF treatment now and try and get into the optimum position for that.  Will do some business development for later in the year but not try to take on any more work in next two months. bliss....

so what's everyone else up to....?
xx Di


----------



## Bluebelle Star

DiDi how nice to have a Scotland get together! Enjoy that quieter time @ work!

My weekend, quiet @ moment- plans for James Martin - Saturday Kitchen tomorrow, knitting a scarf that needs finishing and 1/2 way through a good book "Time Travellers Wife" oh yes and a friend coming round to keep me company. Quiet for sure! 

Enjoy your get together!


----------



## Damelottie

That is one of my favourite books - such a beautiful story


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

|I'm going to a London Girls TTC meet bruch on the South Bank- so of the group are bringing their babies (twins and a baby) so will be nice to see the girls.  I met one of the other girls when I was seeing Mr Trew in the waiting room, when I was with my donor's partner on Tues. Hope the weather holds out.  Just been to see two friends for dinner in Angel, soa  nice night
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Emma I love it too! I'm actually putting off finishing it as I just love the story!!!

JJ1 can't wait until I am off bedrest and can go to meet ups, would love  to meet you all and new people (being new in a city can be a tad lonely!). Glad you had a nice meal out


----------



## Damelottie

Don't finish it  . I HATE that feeling when a fantastic book ends. Its my fav pastime and I actually do feel quite bereft


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bluebell hope that you are soon out and about- which city do you live in?
L x


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Emma all day I've stared @ it and just can't pick it up!!! lol  

JJ1 I'm in London!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh welcome bluebell there are a few us on the thread in London! Felix, Dottie etc we had a small mini meet in London and a large one for the whole single girls thread, there are also London Girls TTC meets.

L


----------



## Betty-Boo

Finally woken up after far too many glasses of wine!
Looking forward to meeting Di and Jenny.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## Bluebelle Star

JJ1 & Rose - that's brilliant to know, once I'm up and about would love to meet up! I do also love Hampshire so try to get there 1x a month, Winchester in particular! 

Rose I've  heard great things about accupuncture during this process! Oooh enjoy Wimbledon! I went a couple of years ago, it was bril!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a lovely time at brunch with the London girls and the 3 babies- got a few cuddles!! Then I decided to go along Oxford St to take something back and had forgotten it was Pride, so watched the floats and parade go by (well you couldn't go anywhere as the roads were closed off). There was a nice atmosphere.

I'm so tired this evening.  I went out for drinks and dinner last night so late night and early(ish) morning. So pleased that my gym man is away on his holidays and I can have a lazy sunday morning.

L


----------



## winky77

Still the weekend...just !!! 

Glad there's been fun in London this weekend...with meet ups and Pride!  I think when I'll prob stay down in London with friends when in main period of scans and EC/ET later this month so hopefully will be able to meet up with some FF folk. 

Jenny, Rachel and I had a crazy, amazing meet up in Edinburgh yesterday. It was tipping it down so we holed up in a cafe for most of the pm.  Conversations went from all things TTC and babies to tarot and spiritual stuff.  Eventually we left at gone 5pm to brave the rain and I made some comment about wouldn't it be funny if we walked out of here and saw a tarot place!  Well few steps up the road on the Royal Mile we stumble across this tarot/clairvoyant thing going on!  So we follow the signs and end up in this big room.....pretty much just us three (one person was just having a reading finish). Well I'll let Rachel and Jenny tell you their stories but it was all a bit surreal for all 3 of us. I'd like to say we were all told that we and the whole of our FF group would have babies this year but...hey ho!?!  My reading was very accurate and interesting in lots of ways-got my personality, challenges etc spot on.  But weirdest thing was the connection between me and my tarot reader - Ivan!  We had all these things in common not least we realised we have the same birthday!!...and there was a bit of a frisson there!!  We ended up swapping numbers and agreeing we would meet up ....promised me I'll get all my future readings for free !!  It was hilarious!....He's a bit of a character and has definately 'lived a bit'  but what the heck...could become an interesting friend if nothing else!  

So that was the weekend that was !!......have posted a couple of pics on our ******** of our meet up. 

..Di xx
ps. Rose - you asked about my job...self employed diversity/management consultant...set up own business few years ago and work with variety of orgs in public and private sector (training, policy development etc etc).....what about yourself?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have to agree with di there - was a very strange experience - I think each of us connected with our tarot / psychics - I had no choice with mine - she was obsessed in a scary way!!!  Say no more.  
Glad everyone had a good weekend, am shattered after the last rain from Edinburgh being cancelled, managing to get to Glasgow so woke up friend and crashed at hers at 5 passed midnight!!!! Bless her!
Speak soon, must try and catch up with everyones news!
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Didi- that sounds so surreal!! Is he your future??  I love tarot and all that
L x


----------



## winky77

will keep you posted JJ!  Know he has proven fertility....22 year old daughter from a one night stand who he is now very close too.....told you I found out a lot about him!  x


----------



## Roo67

Oh yes - forgot about that - any gossip Di ??


----------



## winky77

ooo didn't want to appear too keen !  Promise I will email him today..he said it was up to me and let hime know when and if I wanted to meet up..... Must do it today as if leave it any longer I know I won't bother!


----------



## Felix42

Di, look forward to hearing about your first date. Did you mention the IVF or did he already just 'know' 

Off to visit the Foundling Museum today - good job I'm not feeling too hormonal today or maybe there would be tears. Tomorrow I'm determined to go to yoga. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. What are you all upto?

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Di - good luck with the psychic!

felix - yoga sounds like a good plan, always makes me sleep well.

I'm spending most of the weekend blowing up a whale shaped paddling pool, (needs to be done in stages as is hard going!) and making cakes as friends coming over tomorrow afternoon for a tea party - cocktails after 5/6 when most of the kids have gone home!

Have good weekends everyone.  I haven't tried a tarot or psychic yet but would like to...anyone know a good one in London?

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Rose39 said:


> my baby will have the cheapest clothes but the nicest books!


Mine too


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Happy birthday for tomorrow Lulu - hope the party goes well - enjoy the cocktails (hmm, cocktails, but a distant memory....)

Rose - very hard seeing new babies isn't it, but hope you enjoy the naming ceremony anyway...

Dinky - get that email out to him...mind you having said that, could be a bit strange dating a psychic - you'd never be able to have any secrets  

I'm exhausted - spent Thur eve, Fri and this morning helping out my sister with the kiddies whilst her hubby went off on work jaunt to Marrakech. Just got back and going to Open Air Opera here in the village tonight...it's a visiting opera company who are supposed to be quite good and it's in the school grounds so I get cheap tickets on account of being a school governor. Just hope the rain stays away or could be quite damp...my mum and other sister are coming with me....but only if it's dry!

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend so far,
Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

thanks for the birthday messages...didn't really feel like celebrating after the split! so holding a fundraising tea party for a charity that work in Chinese orphanages...thought might make me feel good doing something not about me!  I have been a bit self absorbed    ...still tidying the house...haven't even started on the whale or the cakes....yikes!

have fun all. 
xx

PS totally agree about childrens books over clothes...check out Sara Fanelli if you don't already know her, her stuff is great although sometimes hard to find.


----------



## aweeze

Lulu - Happy Birthday for tomorrow hun. 

Ellis loves book already - his favourites are Ten Tiny Tadpoles and Ten Wriggly Wiggly Caterpillars - the tadpoles become pop up frogs at the end and the caterpillars become butterflies - he thinks they're fab!!!!! My favourite to read to him at the moment is the Gruffalo though 

Lou
X


----------



## Felix42

Happy Birthday Lulu! Hope you have a lovely day. What a fantastic thing to organise a charity do  its a huge success. 

I love the childrens book chat you started Rose. It really brings it home why we're going through this doesn't it. Love the sound of the caterpillars book Lou. I always loved the Hungry Caterpillar one. 

The Foundling Museum was very interesting & emotional. There was an interactive thing where you could roll a bag of balls to see whether your child would get in or not. They had to intro a lottery as there were so many babies presented. I was too supersticious to roll the balls - not quite sure how I would have interpreted the results but hey. It was a very sad trip but very inspiring what people had done to save these children from almost certain death. In addition to Thomas Coram, a navy Captain who petitioned for the whole thing, Hogarth and Handel were heavily involved. Very inspiring and good to see how far we've come & how lucky we are. 

I think I'm going to do one of my yoga tapes rather than head out to the gym today. Bit of a cop out but its still yoga. 

Hope everyones having a good day. 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Happy Brithday Lulumead hope that you have a fab time at the fundraiser L xx

Not doing a lot this weekend, going for a facial later, may go to water aerobics later this afternoon. My donors partner is with me as he is working 5 nights, he came home this morning with the papers, crossisants, OJ etc, so we chatted and he had gone to bed for the day now. My donor came and stayed for 2 nights this week as well so that was nice- had lots of company around. Had my injection and blood test last night.

L x


----------



## dottiep

Happy Birthday Lulu - hope all goes well today and you have a lovely time.

Dx


----------



## lulumead

Thanks for the birthday messages everyone - very lovely of you all. 
Am knackered but all went well...most importantly the paddling pool got used so the headrush involved in blowing it up was worth it. Made £200 which was great just for eating some cakes and drinking Pimms!

Hope your weekends have been good.  Got the day off tomorrow to continue tidying up.

Lxx


----------



## Damelottie

​


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, happy birthday for yesterday (sorry its late had probs with the pc!). Glad you had a great day and well done for raising £200  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Thanks Lou-Ann & Emmalottie...still eating the leftover cake. Yum!
xx


----------



## Elpida

What are all you lovely ladies up to this blustery weekend?

I'm off for a massage in a bit - a sports/remedial massage for my bad back rather than a 'relaxing' one but I love it and feel great afterwards despite the pain. I find anything that's supposed to be relaxing often winds me up and sets my mind racing - anyone else get this? 

Not much else planned - hopefully a cinema trip to see WALL-e (desperate to see this) and I think the hoover is feeling a little neglected and in need of a little attention


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I was up at 0700 for my donor's partner to take bloods, then off for a scan and it went well!! off to the gym for PT at 1100 (I hate it!!) and then waxing appt at 1300- need to find a gift for 2 friends leaving and birthday presents. My donors partner is staying the weekend he is working till 8 so will get something for dinner plus the usual chores!- laundry
L x


----------



## Roo67

sounds a fun weekend JJ1 !!!?!!

Esperenza - I really need to book a massage for my bad back too, but keep forgetting. Enjoy.

I went to see Mamma Mia on thurs afternoon and was fantastic, haven't laughed so much in a long while.

My weekend consists of shopping (food) and then I really must get on with my assignment - I've put it off for far too long.

Hope everyone else has much more exciting weekends planned.

Roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I went to see Mamma Mia on Weds Roo (my sister is on Orange so we go quite often on Weds as you get 2 tickets for the price of one). I enjoyed it but not as much fun as the stage show (which I saw years ago with some friends in London and everyone sang along) - and I struggled a bit with Meryl Streep - she just seemed wrong in that role to me!

Not a very exciting weekend for me. Off for a run in a minute (well more of a stagger truth be told) and then need to go into town to get engagement present for party tonight. It's my sister's husband's younger sister getting engaged so it's sort of a family thing. Won't know many people there and to be honest don't really want to go as big party last thing I feel like after the week I've had, but feel obliged. Then tomorrow will hang out at my sisters with the kids for the day

Feeling a bit low at the moment as my other sister is off next Saturday for 3 weeks in South America. For the last 4 years we have had long summer holidays together. At the end of the last one last year, that was when I decided to start ttc and told her I wouldn't be holidaying with her this year. I know now it was alll a bit ambitious but I really thought I'd be pregnant by now. So seeing her go off on this fab holiday and I've made no progress at all (apart from spending loads of money with no result) is quite difficult. That, co-inciding with birth of 3rd niece/nephew next week (assuming it comes on time!) and failed IVF this week is not making me the cheeriest person to be around right now, which is why I'd rather skip the party and stay home with the TV....but I've said I'll go, so I'll have to go now....

Oh well, onwards and upwards. Hope you are all having lovely weekends. Good luck getting the assignment done Roo

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

I've not seen the stage show so nothing to compare it with - Not one of the actors could sing too well, but I thought that sort of all added to it  


I hope the party is ok tonight, have a glass or 2 of something chilled - you never know who you might meet. I know how you feel about feeling that you have made no progress - I first decided on this journey over 2 yrs ago and have been actively ttc for 18mths and feel no further forward then when I started
We will get there in the end and the sacrifices we have made will then be worth it.

enjoy the run

R x


----------



## Damelottie

I sincerley hope you don't get to 9 years like me  . I sometimes think thats why I feel deranged half the time  . It was 1999 when I first started ttc naturally with my ex. Since then its been unprotected sex, 2 x iui's and more wasted adoption years than I can bear to think about. And nothing to show at the end of it except for a bitter looking face  . Oh well..............

Lol - sorry for the unexpected quick rant. I think these meds are setting me off a bit  

Bit of a rubbishy weekend here really. Was meant to be going to a meet today but have had to cancel because I need to work  . Vets this morning with Lottie - no other plans. Trying not to spend anything


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Em, you rant away....we all understand on here....so good that you've got your FET coming up - I so hope this is the one for you  

I feel better after my run - exercise always helps, and you're right Roo, will be nice to indulge in a couple of glasses of something chilled (and probably sparkly given that it's an engagement party) this evening

Just got to look to the future, it will all be OK in the end - that's what I keep telling myself anyway

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

OOoh I could just drink something pink, fizzy, and cold


----------



## winky77

Well done on the run Laura...am impressed! 

I haven't even managed a walk round the park today. AF arrived last night along with a stonking headache.  Managed to limp through an evening meal out with friends and then get myself home. This morning it's even worse with AF. No cramps but everytime I stand up it's like someone's turned the tap on. Going through super plus extras at the rate of 2 an hour and have flooded twice already today despite wearing pads as back up.  I keep trying to tell myself that this could be the last one for 9months    but right now feeling sorry of myself.  I know I normally have it pretty bad (even after fibroid removed) but this is mad.  Has anyone else experienced their AF being heavier during down-regging?  I am supposed to be going to see Mamma Mia tonight but short of wearing a nappy I'm not sure if I can manage it !!   

I've now booked my first scan for next wednesday- day6. Is costing £120 to get there and back...but clinic was keen for first one to be with them.  I was working on the basis of second scan on day 9 (up here) ; third on day 11 (in London) and then stay down for EC and ET which would be a couple of days after that. But the nurse just told me this morning that I should have second and third scans on day 11 and 13 and EC will likely be about Monday 4th August - day 18?!?!? Does this sound right ? It's almost a whole week later than I was expecting and is such a nightmare with booking in client work....and of course I do need to earn money to pay for this ! 

Sorry for offload..... xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That seems quite late Dinky - my 2 ECs have been day 14 and day 15....with ET 3 days later. Trouble is you won't know until a few days before as it depends how fast your follies are growing. It's a calendar nightmare - I do sympathise - I've been there twice myself!

Good luck - very exciting that it's all happening now!
Laura
x


----------



## lulumead

Laura and Dinky - sounds like you both need some TLC at the moment... so lots of   

Hope the party is good Jenny - and the surprise a happy one!!

Hope Lottie is ok - Emmalottie.

Just making a cheese and potato pie then off to babysit....glamourous!

Hope everyone else ok.
x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Rose...fruit picking sounds great...perfect sunday activity.

Babysitting was fine (they were already asleep so really just watching tv in someone else's house!)...although did have to check that the smaller baby wasn't lying in his own sick when he made a strange noise on the monitor...was all fine though!

Hope everyone else ok.
xx


----------



## winky77

Rose .....the fruit-picking sounds heavenly!  I think I might head to the garden centre to pick up a few bits and bobs. Not quite picking my own....

Lulumead....perfect babysitting scenario! 

.....did make it to Mamma Mia last night....top film even tho I had to miss chunks of it as sneaked out to the loo three times with horrendous AF....Up twice in the night too and despite that when stood up out of bed this morning  (TMI warning...  ) i flooded onto my cream carpet....AARRGH.....!  waddled to bathroom with my fluffy bathrobe between my thighs ....  keep telling myself that this might be my last AF for 9 months tho.....   ...serious positive benefit of being pregnant ! ....and of course getting a baby at the end of it too! 

feeling a little less like a leaky drain today and have just spent the morning with my mate and her two wee ones at the soft play centre.....tis bitter sweet cos i love spending time with the kids and I dream about being there in the future with my own in tow....but also reminds me of what i haven't got now  .  Recognise the postings on the other thread about lots of two parent family mums saying they feel like a single parent tho - most of the people at the soft play place are one parent on their own....perhaps giving the other one a break, perhaps single parents..who knows?  

...ok plants are calling.....
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dinky, sorry that the wicked witch has been making your life hell for the last coule of days   And you will soon be chasing your own little person round the soft play centre!  

Laura, hope that you're feeling a little better after your night out  

Jenny, hope you had a good time at the party and hope that your mom enjoyed the surprise  

Hope everyone else is okay.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ugh - feeling a lot worse actually. That's what drinking too much white wine does for you....think I might have to give up alcohol altogether....

Laura
x


----------



## Elpida

I'm so glad this week is over. There's a large glass of red with my name on it and i have absolutely no plans for the whole weekend - everyone I know is away. I'm quite looking forward to just pottering around, there's a farmers market near me in the morning so I'll no doubt have a browse around there. I'm hoping the weather continues.

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Was supposed to be going up to my sister's tomorrow but not sure if I'm needed or not - baby no 3 (due yesterday) is showing no signs of appearing yet...so might be a quiet day tomorrow

Then Sunday I have lunch with the lovely Roo and Katie...

Hope the sun continues to shine...have a lovely weekend everyone  

Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

I've got my 2 nieces (4yrs and 7yrs) staying over tonight, so hopefully the sun will be shining again tomorrow and we can get the paddling pool out  

I work at the local car boot on a Sunday morning (again weather permitting!), but apart from that, Sunday is my chill out day - big afternoon snooze on the sofa (or maybe on the sunlounger!)  

Hope everyone else has a good one! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Paddling pool sounds good...its sooooo hot!

My nephew is here from Holland so went on the Romney steam railway yesterday which was cute.  Might meet up with the potential donor...which is quite scary but I think I need to meet him, to rule it out totally or not.  Still torn between clinic and known route. oh la la...

enjoy the sunshine everyone - should be glorious!
x


----------



## pippa38h

Lucky for all of you, unfortunately I`m working 2-7pm sat & 7-12MN sunday, not long, but enough to stop me having an alcoholic picnic on the lawn! Hey ho, 2 weeks off start of Aug so can`t really complain!

Pippa


----------



## lulumead

That's rubbish!  Roll on August and your time off.
x


----------



## Damelottie

*CHAT TONIGHT - 9PM - CHAT ROOM - ON THE SINGLES SOFA*​
<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D15%252F15%255F9%255F32%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Roo67

I had a great weekend catching up with friends in Hampshire, weather was hot, hot, hot . the only downside was camping, was very cold at night and my airbed sprung a leak on friday (only bought it on Wed) so returned it and bought another - that didn't stay completely inflated either.   .

Then had a lovely relaxing lunch with Katie and laura on sunday, which was a perfect way to spend a sunday afternoon.

didn't much enjoy the 5 hour drive home though  

Weather is a bit miserable here today - gives my sunburn chance to go brown though i suppose  

Roll on next weekend.


----------



## winky77

Hi Roo.....sounds like a lovely lunch you had with the gals!  I was meant to go camping for a couple of days last week to meet up with some friends who were camping up near Aviemore for 10 days.....except they came back after 2 nights?!?!?    Too much rain and midges they said....of course as soon as they got back the weather turned sunny   .  I could have gone on my own but not much fun eh? 


Lulumead - dying to know if you met up with your potential donor and how it went?!? 

Lauris...any sign of the new neice/nephew yet?!?

Everyone else sounds like they have been having fun...(except Pippa working ?!?!?) 


I've had the wrinklies here all weekend (aka parents.....altho dad just turned 70 so has 'relabelled' himself a 'crumbly') .  Tis nice to see them but they drive me bonkers at the same time....IVF drugs are not helping my tolerance levels ....but at least it has been a distraction!  They are staying til wednesday but I do need to do some work too so they are going off being tourists tomorrow. 

Ok....back to doing some work now....

..dinky xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi dinky

Sorry you missed out on camping, this weekend has been perfect for it!
All set to meet potential donor on tuesday 5th! Am off to the Big Chill for work this weekend, so first day that we can both meet up.  Really torn still between known donor and clinic route, pros and cons with each. Am also feeling slightly overwhelmed by the whole thing but I'm not sure if that actually more about the idea of finally becoming a parent rather than the route I'm taking.  Just very easy to over analyse everything when everything is only your decision alone.  Ho hum...one step at a time...hoping that it will be clear one way or another when I've met him! 

Hope everyone else enjoyed the sunshine.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck with the meet  

It probably WILL become much clearer when you have met.
I started a correspondence once with a single gay guy regarding him being a known donor with shared parenting. Unfortunately he pulled out for personal reasons but I'm pretty sure I'd have gone through with it. Something about him that felt very 'right'. Another correspndence with somebody gradually felt 'wrong'. Who knows - it could work out very well


----------



## lulumead

thanks Emma...fingers crossed he is the gay donor of my dreams!

But I am feeling really happy with the clinic route which I wasn't when I started this so i think its all good whatever happens.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm looking forward to this weekend- Kylie at the O2 arena on Friday with the boys and my donor's sister and new boyfriend,  and another friend - then down to Brighton on the last train for Pride weekend - my donor's partner is worrying in case the bf (who he has never met) is homophobic , does he know they are a couple, and the possibility of him being in a park with 200,000 gay men having fun! as I said it is his problem if he is, I am sure the sister will have explained their situation and what they are going to just I hope the sunshines!!
L x


----------



## lulumead

that sounds like great fun...I'm at the Big Chill with work where it is predicted to shower all weekend and get sunny again on Monday...typical!
x


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone...... 

just to let you know that Rose and I are meeting up at Waterloo on sunday eve about 6.30 ish.....just for a couple of hours as I have to get to my friends before my trigger injection is due!!  If anyone else fancies joining us PM me and we can swap numbers. 

what's everyone else up to over the weekend?  apart from a trip to the tip with garden waste and the 6 hour train journey on sunday I have no plans !!!

lol
..Dinky xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Just got in from seeing my friend in the Yorkshire Dales, they have a motor home and I was meant to be canping near by but I cheated and went to my sisters who lives around 20mins away   

There was noway I was going to pitch my little tent in torrential rain.

I'm working tomorrow and then need to continue with my assignment on sunday.  Happy days  

Hope you all have more exciting weekends lined up

Roo x


----------



## dottiep

Off to Brighton to see a friend - lots of chatting, shopping & wine! Wish I could have tx this month but can't so determined to enjoy my month off!
Have a lovely weekend all.

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm shopping tomorrow - some last minute things for holiday. Not looking forward to it as shops have all their autumn stuff in now so hard to find summer things and I'm not a good shopper at the best of times...

Sunday am up with my sister and the kiddies - she's doing really well but an extra pair of hands is always welcome so I've promised to go and entertain the two older ones so she can concentrate on the new baby (and her weekly shopping etc...)

Enjoy the weekend everyone
Laura
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Dottie, hope you enjoy your trip to Brighton  

Laura, hope you managed to grab yourself some end of summer range bargains, and enjoy time with your sister's kiddies 

I'm having a bit of a lazy day today as I haven't had to go to work (yippee!) I've got a friend coming round for a curry tonight, but have got work in the morning so won't be able to drink a lot. Then I shall just chill out tomorrow afternoon. 

Hope everyone else has a good one!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Working from Plymouth until Wednesday, then back in Scotland...
Out with the friends tonight, who love going to the worlds worst Night Club!!!! Oh dear it's gonna be interesting....
Might have a sore head tomorrow!
Hope everyone has fun this weekend..
R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Nite out canceled - mate has possibly broken her foot - Good job have Bridget Jones to keep my company!
Hope everyone else ok.
R x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

dottie did you go to any of the pride celebrations?we've had a ball so far


----------



## dottiep

JJ - I was really just going down to spend some time with a friend and enjoy being by the sea - until I got on the train I hadn't actually realised it was gay pride this weekend!  Some great sights on the train!
Hope you had fun.

Dx


----------



## winky77

wow Jenny...I am impressed with you dating on your 2WW!!  I've scheduled date no 2 with Match.com man for after i'll have tested....which as he is away for 2 weeks from the end of this week was perfect timing!  So is there a spark ?!??


----------



## Lou-Ann

wow Jenny, you go girl !!   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

ooh yes...younger ones are good!

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

so, what's everyone up to this weekend ??

I am holding a BBQ party for my niece's 5th birthday today (have got the tarpaulin ready for the forecast downpours - not that it looks like it's going to rain at the moment as the sun is shining, but then again with the great british weather we've been having of late, who knows!). Then tomorrow its the usual work thing and then chilling!!  

Hope everyone has a good one whatever you're doing  

Lou-Ann


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, 

I've got a better weekend planned than 2 x 12 hour shifts that i did last weekend  

Going out this afternoon with SuzieB - maybe to a folk festival in Saltburn-by the sea, then tomorrow I am going to my nieces 6th brthday party

Hope the rain holds off for your BBQ Lou-ann.

Roo xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

........spoke too soon - it's persisting already !!!

Roo, hope you have a good afternoon with Suzie and a great time at your niece's party tomorrow  

Jenny, hope your mom finds the car she wants - get her to buy a 5 door though as it will be easier to get the grandkids (yours) in and out !! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Chilling with papers and food today.

Dinner at my sisters tomorrow.

Thats about it for now...........


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I Am going to the gym later this am and then home to do some studying! Deadline looming.I ordered a new laptop which comes on Monday ! My donors partner is staying he's on nights so he'll be up later for chat and dinner. So I quiet one 
L x


----------



## Roo67

Thought I would still be studying but finished my assignment and portfolio last tuesday, hand in on monday. 

Hope you manage to get finished soon JJ.

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am packing the suitcase ready for my holiday in the Maldives... Just me, the sand sea and a couple of good books!  Bliss
R x


----------



## lulumead

oooh mini the minx the Maldives sound lovely idea. v jealous.

I've just been to a 40th birthday party, bumming around the house for the rest of the weekend...need to email potential donor with some more personal questions!!  Just freaked myself out by trying to decipher my blood results convinced myself that my oestradiol was too high and then realised that it was in a different measurement and once i googled how to convert it, it was actually fine....phew! The internet is brilliant and awful all at once sometimes.

Hope everyone else having lovely relaxing weekends.  I'm trying to switch off a bit from thinking about babies...easier said than done!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mini have a fabulous time in the Maldives a break before ivf is a good idea.
L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jenny

I drive a old style Nissan Micra which has always been ace.  My friends have a Honda Jazz which is much more spacious than a micra and good environmentally - nice car I think...my mum have a citroen C3 which is nice too for a smaller car!

xx


----------



## some1

Hello!

Well, I spent this morning hacking the old plaster off my porch so that it can be redone.  Discovered that my 'DIY trousers' only just fit over my bum and the zip wouldn't do up at all, so have flashed my knickers (and bump) to the whole neigbourhood!  Going to have to do round 2 tomorrow as some pesky bits of plaster refused to come off and I got fed up and gave up.

Going round to Mum and Dad's for dinner later - any mention of free food and I'm there!

Mini - have a lovely time in the Maldives!

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Have a lovely time Mini  

Some1 - that made laugh. I'm off to my sisters for 'free food' later


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini- the maldives sounds great! Have a fab time  

Jenny, I can't help with the cars - I have an oldish peugeot! The BBQ went thanks, the tarpaulin covering was a godsend as we would definitely have got wet without it!!! My niece had a great time, and ended up sleeping over as I didn't have to go to work this morning - yay!!! 

JJ, hope you got your studying done!

Hope everyone else has had a good chilled weekend  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Hello all....I am reviving the weekend thread!!  So what's everyone up to this weekend?!?!? 

I have a big fat zilch organised cos I wasn't sure how my energy levels would be on 2WW and now I am going insane at the thought of a whole 2 days doing nothing interesting!  I've a friend coming up for a couple of days mid week to do festival stuff so maybe I'll just do some work this weekend and indulge myself with social stuff mid week!  My friend doesn't know about my TTC. Normally I probably would tell her when we meet up but i have decided I just won't want to spend so much time talking about it when I'll be less than 2 days from testing.  You know what it's like when you tell someone for the first time - it's like living the journey all over again! So I'm treating her visit as a distraction from the last few days of 2WW! 

anyone doing anything exciting this weekend.....am very jealous of those of you off sunning yourselves at the mo !
..Dinky xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi girls I haven't got much planned for the weekend- waxing&gym tomorrow afternoon. Studying!!-just not motivated at all and deadlines looming very soon. 
My donor and his partner were here last night and his partner stayed tonight and going home tomorrow so a quiet weekend and no evening chats.
I finally got a new laptop so need to set up & figure it out.
L x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Working today   then off tomorrow and plan to sit and watch the olympics (may do a little housework too   )


----------



## lulumead

oh yes housework on my list...so tedious. Off to borough market to met friend this afternoon and then a spot of gardening tomorrow. and supermarket shopping...hmmm not very exciting!

Have good weekends, hope those on 2ww can keep busy!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi everyone, I am sat at Bordeaux airport waiting to check in for flight home and feeling a bit sad. Had such a lovely week with friends and now its all over. Not looking forward to return to work and also bit stressed about the FET - its been good not thinking about scans etc and now its back to all that. And am v scared it wont work again and then I'll have to figure out what next. Oh dear - what shall I do to shake off the post holiday blues? Hope you are all well. Will catch up properly when back at PC. laura x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lauris I am so pleased that you have a lovely holiday and escaped from the fertility world for a while.  It is normal to feel sad at the end of a holiday shows you had a good time and relaxed.

Going home is back to the reality of TTC - try and not think of if it fails at this stage, put all your PMA into 'when it works'.  I know many FFers say it might be worth changing clinics after 2 failed cycles if they are not going to do anything majorly different, as a different approach and embryologist may make the difference if you have not got a diagnosed problem and know what they are trying to tackle!

I hve just got my new laptop so no more phone posting for me- need to figure it out though.
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jenny - hope the back to work isn't too much of a culture shock in the morning when the alarm goes off!!   for the dream job.


L x


----------



## dottiep

Jenny

Hope you manage to get up ok tomorrow!  Really hope your ideal job works out for you - keeping fingers crossed.

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Jenny, that's great news on the jobs front. Keeping everything crossed for a 2nd job interview for the dream one too. How cool would it be to have a subsidised childcare thrown in too 

JJ, good to hear that you've got your new laptop. It must be quite a relief!

I've had a very lazy weekend - reading & watching DVDs. Nice & recharged though now for a return to work tomorrow. 

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Felix

Good to hear from you! When are you going out to Brno  My cycle has been late this month so I'm likely to be end Sept now.....something tells me this is around your time

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Hi there Dottie, I'm due to fly out on 29th Sept and back 7th Oct. It would be fantastic if we coincide.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Hi Felix - I think it's highly likely! Not sure on AF but I've booked the week off work w/c 29th!  Keep you posted.

dx


----------



## Felix42

Great. Fingers crossed the timing works out. 

Love & hugs, F xx


----------



## Roo67

So what is everyon upto this bankholiday weekend?

I think I may sleep all day tomorrow   as had a busy few days at work and have been awake since 3am today, nothing special planned and am working on monday. (1st BH this year so can't complain really )

Have a good one 

Roo xx


----------



## lulumead

thats sounds like a good plan...I shall be doing some sleeping too.  have my mate coming tomorrow so having some boy company which is nice, sometimes good to be reminded that there are nice ones around!  Think I might do some drinking for the last time, then sunday roast with my folks and picnic in regents park on monday with some friends where I can meet their new baby...which will be nice.

Hope everyone else doing nice relaxing things.

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Di hope the match.com date goes well -  was good to see you lunch time!
My plans of a night out on the tiles have been dashed, friends cat has just been killed on the road... bless him. He was her life, so off to Ayr now to see friend for the evening.
Hope everyone has a great weekend!  
Take care
R xxx

/links


----------



## Lou-Ann

..i'm not up to anything specific this weekend. I've been to visit my nieces this morning and have tidied the garden up a little - can't cut the grass though as it is still too wet! Have got work tomorrow morning (weather permitting) and absolutely nothing planned for tomorrow afternoon  

what's a bank holiday can't remember the last time I had one off (can't afford not to bank the treble time)!!  

Hope everyone else is having a good one! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just been to my godfather's 70th birthday do - garden party complete with fish n chips for lunch!
My sister and the kiddies are here tonight and other sister due back in the next couple of hours from 4 week trip to South America - so family evening for me
No plans for rest of weekend, lying low before FET on Tuesday...

Happy Bank Holiday everyone  
Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Nothing really planned here.

Might go to Milton Keynes and Ikea tomorrow with mum.
Got a riveting book to read before the start of my MSc.

Thats it for me I think


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It was my friend's 40th birthday  partying weekend.  The boys came up, the partying started on Friday evening - I finished work early on Friday and had my hair and nails done. Then we she had a pink limo for the girls, we drove around London and had pink champagne, stopped at the London Eye etc. Then we met up with the husbands and boyfriends etc at a pub, with a band, we were had great fun an Irish band playing etc. We came home about half one, my poor donor was so drunk and ill!! Then at one point in the night my bedroom door opened , fortunately I was awake and often sleep with the light on at night! and he was standing there and then realised ! and then apologising - but he'd taken a wrong turning!! the bathroom was the other way.
My donors partner was so good and cooked us all breakfast in the morning.  I then went around doing chores/errands, whilst the boys went into town. My friend was having another party tonight in a pub, with a buffet/band etc.  We dressed the room with pink personalised balloons, confetti, and one of her friends had got photos over the year of her late mum, her from a baby, school days, parents wedding, her own wedding, her daughter etc, they were restored and blown up to A3 and then mounted- they were so lovely and she was in tears.  Tomorrow night she has another party in another pub, with more food and a band.  It is so tiring!!! but she has had a great time and always has such a positive outlook on life always a 'half full' outlook.

I think my donor felt bad so he cooked us all dinner this evening.  People were admiring my hair, I am lucky as my donor is a dab hand with straightening irons and can curl it better than any hairdresser and saves me £40 a go! He's no good at spray tans though lathough my donors partner is better than most sytlists at it

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh JJ1 - what a fantastic weekend   . Please pm me a picture if you have one


----------



## winky77

oo ladies some of you have had some full on weekends!! JJ !!!  

I had a lovely lunch with Mini yesterday.  Halfway between our two towns and near Loch Lomond there is a spiritual retreat place with a nice cafe.  Amazingly we were the only two people there for the first hour so we could talk really loudly about Sperm and such like!  

Mini - so sorry your evening plans got dashed cos of the tragedy with your friend's cat.  My second date with Match . com man was also a bit of a wash out!  We got the train into Edinburgh and before we went into the show I started to get really bad stomach cramps....and not period ones for a change!!  Well I farted and burped my way through the first half of the show (thankfully very loud music so think I got a away with it!) but then it got worse and spent most of second half in the loo.  How embarassing but I had to tell my date that I couldn't stay in Edinburgh for dinner and I needed to get home. Spent another 20minutes in the loo at the station and then had to sit on thetrain with a carrier bag in case I puked!  An interminable hour on the train and a dash for a taxi and I was finally back in the safety of my own bathroom!!  What a nightmare!  In the midst of all that I did also decide that I definately didn't fancy Match man. Nice guy but just don't feel anything more than possible friends vibe.  I would have had the conversation face to face if I hadn't lost the power of speech last night but instead I've sent him an email this am apologising for my stomach and also saying I'm not up for anything more than friends right now......not heard back yet!  Tis a bit of a mind mangle dating whilst TTC! 

Today I am just staying in and watching the Olympics closing ceremony and doing a bit of work! 

lol....Dinky xx


----------



## Roo67

Hope you all had a lovely BH monday.

As some of you know I was at work today and ended up in A&E myself.
I was putting a sheet under a patient and felt/heard a loud click, when I looked at my finger the end was bent over. I thought i had broken it but have ruptured the tendon so have an uncomfortable splint on my finger, so it is straight out and can hardly do anything, it is my left hand and I am Right handed but could be a few weeks until it heals !!!! At least it means that I won't be able to do too much at work which means I don't have to make up any excuses for the 2ww.  

Roo xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Rose, 

Its not too painful, just a bit achey and uncomfortable


----------



## Damelottie

Oh poor you Roo xxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Roo, you poor thing. Hope it gets better soon or becomes less painful & you can just use it as an alibi to take it easy. 

Hope everyone else has has a good weekend. Mine could have been better. Two days of migraines (again!)then when I'm relaxing & finally chilling out last night, a mouse ran across my living room floor. So I'm now sitting on my settee, trying to hear any signs of mouse over the Carnival noises outside & wondering whether I want to catch him/her tonight or not (as I'd then have to go outside & release him/her and I don't much like the sound of it out there!). 

What's everyone else been up to?

Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Felix, so sorry you've had a grotty weekend with migraines   I don't really suffer from them.

Oh don't much like the sound of a mouse in the house - probably came in to get away from the carnival noise  

Finding it really difficult to type as normally touch type.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh my gosh Roo have you got a Mallet finger? There was a girl in A+E where my donors partner work and that happened to her  a few months ago, she was off for 8 weeks in total with the finger, as infection control wouldn't let her in the wards or near pts without being able to wash her hands effectively and she couldn't do IT as it would aggrevate the finger.  The first day she returned to work, she put it out again so needed to go back into the splint. She wasn't complaining being paid and off! Remember in the NHS if you are off sick and report in sick as you would if you were on duty when you are on AL (ideally have  a sick cert) you get all your AL back as it is classed as sick leave- believe me I have staff that know every rule to the t!!

Rose- what a nice dilema- I was looking at Spa breaks loosely but want Barcelona to sort itself out first then I can plan ahead- they said that they would be in touch with me this week and hopefully the donor co-ordinator will have some news for me, until then 'keep taking the pill'.  
Have you looked at Spa breaks in Ireland, my friends went to the Philip Tracy hotel G in Galway - apparently another nice place is inchydoney island, and other friends went to the Brehon Hotel in Kerry- beautiful scenery around as well but not the sunshine!

Felix- I hope the furry friend goes out to party!! My friend had one but a great pest control man got rid of him!

I haven't been to Grenada but lived and worked in the Cayman Islands - and always went back to stay with friend until the hurricane Ivan hit in 2005- there is the Ritz and the Westin Hotel there that do lovely spas but there is not a lot else to do on a small island other that beach/sun/ chill or dive. Your Grenada spa break would combine both the spa and the sun and the price is reason for a week in the Carribean- do you go on a package or get flights separately?

Dinky hope that you are feeling better- you poor soul but it did sound funny as you were describing your date!!


Hi to all the other girls
L x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - yes it is a mallet finger, was in and out of A&E (and x-ray) within 30 mins, its amazing what a navy blue uniform does  
I'm in work tomorrow  - I know exactly what infection control will say, but unable to get cover easily as wd manager is off for a couple of months so need to be there for ventilator cover. I can get away with doing managemnt stuff though. blimey didn't think it would take 8 weeks to get better, driving me nuts now   will just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Felix42

Hope its better sooner than 8 weeks, Roo. Sounds horrible. 

Those spas sound lovely Rose & JJ. I'd love to go to a spa but I've been treating myself to so many new gadgets recently I daren't even think about it.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, you poor thing   Hope that it gets better soon 

Felix, hope you are feeling better today   Good luck catching the mouse (if you haven't already!)

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Felix hope you're feeling better.

Rose: you should definitely book - sounds perfect!

xx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Guys,

finger is aching a bit and can't believe how restricting it is having one finger out of action. 

Got appt tomorrow to see cons about it so should know more about it then, my manager is going to arrange to see someone earlier than my appt - you must have some perks working in the NHS.

Oohh Rose sounds perfect - would come with you but a little out of my price range I'm afraid.

Hope head is better Felix


----------



## winky77

oooo not fair girls....it wasn't a bank holiday in Scotland!  I could have played on my Sassenach roots and not worked yesterday but I have played hooky so much lately....not so good when self-employed!! 

Roo...just read you postings about your finger....BIG OUCH!!  How the heck did you do it?  Were you trying to levitate the patient off the mattress or something? I do hope it gets better soon! 

Felix...what to borrow one of my cats?!? They often bring me little mouse pressies. There's a tell tale whiny mieow and I usually discover one of the cats playing tag with a mouse in the hallway.  I then run around shutting all the doors into rooms cos of all hiding places like under my bed, fridge etc. Then I shove the cat in the kitchen too. Next I open the front door and then try and herd the mouse in that direction....9 out of 10 times it works.  Unfortunately I have to take both my fur-babies to the vets 2moro - both need to have teeth taken out.  They are going to be there all day and its a  general anaesthetic job.....bless em! 

Rose ....sounds like your holiday plans are coming together!  What's the name of the Grenada place?  I so fancy a break too. I've been looking at the Aqua Sana place..at the least I will do a day there when I head down to the NorthWest in a couple of weeks....but something more substantial would be even better!  Worry about ££s tho.....car failed MOT yesterday and needed £300 of new brake pads ....and cats' dental work 2moro is likely to £400 ...only have of which will be covered on pet insurance.  So turning into a very expensive week! 

..Dinky xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey Di if am about and you want some company for aqua sana give me a shout!!!
Well back from seeing george michael monday - amazing...
Only some theiving b***ard have taken £3000 form my account - not that I had it there in the first place!!!
So am trying to sort that out with bank..... why oh why do they do it!!!!!  It was sued to pay off a Marks and Spencers credit card so pretty obvious who's nicked my details!!!  
Rant over - off to glasgow now for laser eye follow up...
R x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi Girls, 
Saw cons today about my finger, (managed to pull some strings and see another Doc just before scan so didn't have to wait until the afternoon) I have to keep the splint on for 6 weeks all the time and then only at night for a few more weeks   It should heal on its own but very slight possibility that it won't and will need surgery  it doesn't come to that.

Mini - thats awful, hope the bank get things sorted quickly.

Dinky - hope the vets appt went smoothly for your cats, everything seems to happen at once doesn't it - need to think about my MOT soon I think as have had the car nearly a year now and think it was done before I bought it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini It is such a horrible thing what people take your details, there is lots of it happening.  On my ward 4 of us had it happen or attempt- all were transctions abroad at ATM's trying to wthdraw cash with our pin numbers. My was attempt to be used in the USA but HSBC fraud team called me, my friend also had her stopped by the bank in Germany, but 2 others weren't so lucky and got thousands in cash in Brazil. We are all different banks and we thought our hospitals cash point might have been tampered but apparently not.  Another friend had her card cloned and they bought ARGOS home delivery furniture but the police weren't interested and never went to the address etc.

Dinky hope that the cat recovers well.

Roo hope the finger is ok

Hi to everyone
L x


----------



## winky77

Mini......that's awful about the dosh from you account .....but how stupid of the thieves to use it to pay another card so then they can be identified?!?!?  derrr!  Definately would love our company at Aqua Sana...am thinking either 5th/6th, 7th/8th or 8th/9th Sept... if they have availability.  PM me if any of that is a goer for you! 

Roo...hope you're resting your poor finger..xx 

mmmm....back from the vets.....£300..and spoke to the Pet Insurers this morning only to find out dental is not covered if down to gum/teeth disease...     I would have done better to punch them in the mouth and then it would definately be covered!    Anyway vet is going to do their best when filling in claim form but not holding my breath.  My fat fur baby who had 5 teeth out does not seem to have been bothered by the experience and has gobbled lots of soft food already.  My skinny one is not doing quite as well.  Is still staggering around like a wee drunk after the anaesthetic and wouldn't eat until I just hand fed her some shreds of ham.  I get so upset when they're upset......can't even imagine what I would be like with an actual human baby! 

Dinky xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend- other than trying to keep dry!! 

I went round to friend's last night for a girlie evening of food/champagne and music, I had said I wouldn't go as should have been studying, but I'd had a depressing Friday and felt down that IVI don't seem to be moving at all, they said continue this pack of Pills and have a 7 day break, so another 3 weeks with no action!! no donors matched, and it is alwasy me emailing and calling them etc- just getting dispondant with it all/them so much for telling me I'd be back there having the embryos back at the end of Sept - so spent the afternoon on the Internet thinking maybe I should ditch them and go to the USA (more expensive and less conveniant but maybe more availability), maybe even have one last shot at ARGC with my own eggs (despite Mr T telling me if I was to cycle again I should try and freeze them for a surrogate to use them as <than 1-2 % chance of me getting pregnant with my own eggs and womb, but as I am on the Pill I supposed I am 'shut down' down and could just stim straight away) then heard very positive things about surrogacy in Eastern Europe. 

My phone had clicked to 'no sound' in my handbag and the boys had been trying to get hold of me, so they called my friend who was there looking for me, quite sweet really that someone cares, my donor's partner said 'How dare you go out without telling us where you were going?' he said he had visions of me getting on a plane to the USA looking for donor eggs!

Then pottered around today just doing chores- should have been studying as hand-in day is Monday but can't get into the mood to alter/ammend/add and not fit to hand in at present!!

Nothing planned for tomorrow, just studying!!

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm not doing anything too exciting. Had lunch with friends in Chiswick today - their little girl is 8 weeks old (they also have a 2 yr old). They are the ones who disapprove of single mothers (found this out in conversation thankfully before I told them what I was doing) so haven't told them about tx. Had a sticky moment over the Camembert...I usually tuck into all the soft/blue cheeses. Had to pretend to be full (bit unconvincing as main course was soup!)

Weather has been so miserable it's depressing me too much to do anything. Tomorrow I have to do some work and pack for my trip to Helsinki. And I might have to pop into town to stock up on more preg tests  

Sorry to hear no news from IVI yet JJ. Don't give up though, they've been good so far, I'm sure they'll come through with a suitable donor soon. Am keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you

Better go off and do the gestone before my left buttock goes completely numb from the ice. Am stressing a bit about doing the injections whilst away next week - it's not the same as being in the comfort of your own home...

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. It's been quiet here today so hopefully that means you're all out enjoying yourselves?!

Laura
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Sorry that IVI are dragging their feet JJ1 - but as Laura says I'm sure they will come through for you soon. How sweet of your boys were so worried about you - must be lovely to know that someone is always on the lookout for you. Hope you can get in the mood for studying tomorrow   Its awful when you know you have no time left but just can't get in the right frame of mind to do anything about it.

Laura - You'll have to get used to not eating all the cheeses you like and make up plenty of excuses. Hope your trip to helsinki works out ok, you'll be a dab hand at injecting anywhere soon.

I've had a lovely day today ..... not -  went to get tyre replaced and got MOT done at same time, ended up spending over £400 on 4 new tyres and other related bits and bobs  Just got in from nice meal out with my boss and a few others for a leaving do.

ooh just watching Eurovision dance and Finland didn't even give us 1 point - tell them off next week Laura  

12 hour shift at work tomorrow - so thats my exciting weekend 

Roo x


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 -     . Thats just sooooo frustrating. I'll pm you - see if we can get some dates sorted. I hope you get in the mood for the study. I found out yesterday that the course I've been sent on for my secondment is also an MSc module. As I start my MSc for real in Sept, that means I'll be doing 2 modules simultaneously from Sept to Dec. I just can't see how its possible to fit that in  . 

Better do a lot of reading tomorrow. I could murder a chocolate doughnuut


----------



## Roo67

Lou - Hope Ellis is still in the land of nod. You sound as though you have had had a hectic weekend so far, but must have been lovely for your nan to have all her grand and great grand children under one roof. Hope the horse sale comes through for you then you can join us all on this wonderful rollercoaster again

I also need a service but better leave that for a month or so  




Roo x


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh - I love family gatherings like that.

Hope you did get a lie in


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou - your family day sounds lovely. Hope you got a chance to lie in and relax a bit today 

Em - gosh, that does sound like quite a lot of work on top of your job as well. But if you get 2 modules done between now and Xmas does that mean you can take it a bit easier next year?
I have nothing but admiration for everyone doing further education/study at the same time as work - I just don't know how I would manage to fit it in....

Roo - sorry to hear about the expense of the car. So annoying isn't it. My recent contaminated fuel episode set me back nearly £1000 which I was not at all happy about. Fingers crossed the car seems OK now though...

Rose - great news about the new job, congratulations! The extra cash will certainly come in handy for tx and bringing up a baby   Understand you wanting to save holiday for next round of IVF and not put too much pressure on yourself with the new job and everything so it makes sense not to go to the Caribbean (especially with those hurricanes!) but what about a long weekend or a mid week spa break in the UK? That might be a way of having your cake and eating it if you see what I mean.

I was all ready to book 2 weeks in Asia, visiting friends in HK, Singapore and Manila (I was 100% sure this FET had not worked). Now I've got my BFP (at least for now) I don't know what to do. Don't think I fancy the long haul flight but I've still got 22 days holiday to use up so need to do something. Suggestions anyone?

JJ - really hope you get some positive news from IVI soon - all the waiting is so hard isn't it

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. I'm generally taking it easy but have to do some work now...ugh...can't seem to concentrate at all - wonder why not?!

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Rose - Yes, that sounds exactly how my sessions were. Talking for about and hour and a half and then half an hour hypno. She would sort of guide the hypno to what things we'd discussed in the talking bit. Often it was the same stuff  . But I gradually felt beter with each session. More confident and able to cope. I do hope you get the same results. The woman I saw was in Northampton which is probably too far for you to travel too. My god - the house sounds amazing. I'm just browsing the web house hunting. I'd like to downgrade if I can - free up some money.

Laura - Thankfully, I'll go down to one module after christmas. I don't have much study time for the full Masters. I don't mind that as the SHA are paying and I asked to do it. But the other module is something work are sending me on for my secondment so I'm not blooming doing that work in my own time. They'll need to sort something out with my caseload  . I am quite anxious of how much work its going to be. As my health is never that brilliant - I'm hoping my energy levels keep high enough to manage   . Mmm - difficult with the holiday. I've got 22 days left too but no money to go anywhere   . Could you somehow tie them into your maternity leave? So you can finish work earlier?

xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Em - does sound like a heavy workload for the next few months - make sure you take care of your health first though - that has to be the priority (especially as you'll soon have a little one on the way  )

re holiday - not sure what to do. Obviously won't be saying anything about pregnancy until after 12 week scan assuming/praying I get that far....so going to be difficult in the meantime to keep the 22 days and not book anything - my boss keeps asking why I haven't had a long holiday this year and I can't exactly tell him it's because I'm using all my money to have IVF with donor sperm!
Usually you can carry over 3 days into next year and that's it.....at this rate I'll just have to take most of December off work - what a shame!

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose  that you get good news on the job front. I can understand why you are not going abroad, but a little European/UK break might be nice.  I keep wanting to move house, ideally to a larger place (witha  nurserey!!) but to the south coast as I don't want to bring a child up in London, but I'm starting a new job in North London next month! anyway for the time being I'll stay put.

I saw a good hypnotherapist Maureen Kieley (see complimentary thread section or google her) I met her at Zita West's and then she moved out on her own, so you can either see her in Ruislip or Harley St- she was lovely and specialised in IVF, and has CD's as well on the website so you can do the sessions on your own.  She was expensive though £130 a session.  I used to think stop chatting and let's get working !!  but she was really nice and when I had meltdowns in treatment she would fit me in.

Emma- gosh 2  courses at the same time wow that would be hard going - here's me (not panicking yet !! Monday morning is hours away yet) when I  should be doing my refines on my work, printing etc - I'm doing a work based clinical doctorate/phd.

Lou your family gathering sounds lovely- and not long till Ellis' first birthday - are you having a party for him?

Laura- Take care of yourself and your baby hope the trip goes well- no hulking luggage around- find a nice young man to help, you can say you have a bad back!

Roo, Jenny and Chowy our 2ww ladies and hopefully next BFP's!!

Hi to everyone else

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh, I'd love to move to the coast too - but commute to work is too long and for now I'm prioritising being closer to family/close friends....
Would also love to get a house with garden rather than my flat. I love my flat, but I think with kids it's nice to have a garden. Hoping in 2 yrs time the market will have picked up a bit again and I can seriously think about trading up....

JJ - don't worry, have no intention of lugging my case...it's quite light anyway as only 3 nights away - usually I'd take it as hand luggage but going to check it in so I don't have to lift it into the luggage rack or anything. Plus I'm so tired at the moment the thought of dragging it around the airport is just too much.
Hope I don't have any probs with the needles etc through security - I got a letter from LWC just in case

Right, have done the bit of work I needed to do, so off to lie on the sofa now - why is there never anything good on TV?

Laura
x


----------



## Elpida

Good morning lovely ladies

I thought I'd resurrect this thread again in honour of  this sunny Saturday morning. The sun is showing up all the dust in my house so I'm going to try and move off the sofa and do something about it. No other plans for the weekend - I love having nothing lined up, I may spend the whole weekend in my PJ's!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great idea Esperanza. I have just managed to get dressed and am going to go for a slow walk. This will be the first real exercise since the start of my 2WW so wish me luck! I've been so tired and am still getting out of breath really easily, but think I need to get some exercise so going to give it a go.....

But then I'm going to do nothing for the rest of the day. Tomorrow is my niece's 4th birthday so we're off to North London for the b'day party - 16x 4 yr olds is going to be pretty exhausting! So getting my rest in today instead

Hope everyone is enjoying a sunny Saturday  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

I'm not up to much this weekend either. Have done housework this morning, have been to do a little bit of shopping and have been round to mom and dad's (although dad wasn't there, but never mind hey!) Have got a friend coming round this evening for a curry, mmmmmm!

Esperanza, I don't blame you spending the weekend in your PJ's, if I could get away with it I would, but I think the other shoppers would have thought I was a headcase!

Suitcase, hope that you enjoyed your amble and that it wasn't too strenuous    Hope that your niece enjoys her party tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend and enjoying the sunshine  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Hello

What a glorious day   . I spent it in town with my lovely niece. Shopping, lunching, and chatting. Telly watching this evening, and parents coming for lunch tomorrow. I'm remembering how tired this estrofem makes me - could just sleep and sleep


----------



## Elpida

Sixteen 4 year olds   I'm not sure I could cope with that! Hope you enjoyed your walk. I wish this weather would last - it makes such a difference to everything to have a little sunshine. I did get dressed in the end and ventured into the city center to feed my caffeine addiction and to try and buy some new jeans - a very frustrating couple of hours, but I'm back home, back in my PJ's waiting for Strictly to start.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I've warned my sister that I'm not going to be my usual active self with the kids tomorrow. Usually I'm fine but currently really really tired and don't want to do anything to risk my BFP.....so I'll be taking it easy whilst the 16 4 yr olds run around!

Walk was pleasant but strange to have to go so slow. Before all this tx and all the drugs I used to be quite fit....well fit enough to power walk a few miles anyway. Now I'm slow slow slow.....

Just had shower and about to get into my pjs too  
Enjoy Strictly!

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a busiest day, I was trying to arrange my brithday dinner, invites out, decs ordered etc, then I went to the gym and then into work, as I leave on Wed and it is easier to clear drawers, shred etc when I can park, there is no-one else in and out the office all day long, I have done well- my predecesor left me lots of rubbish that I don't use so I decided to shred lots and ost stuff is electronic these days anyway.  I do have my hard drive to sift through and 30,000 emails!!
I'll go in tomorrow for a little while. Hasn't really hit me that I am going going!


L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - didn't realise you were leaving work. Have you got a new job then? Or are you taking a break for a while?
Hope you have a slightly less busy day tomorrow - it all sounds very tiring  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose- Ali is so nice, are you getting excited?  Glad the hypno went well.  Where is the PYO farm that you go to as you live in London! didn't realise we had that sort of thing in the capital!


I have a new job, and finsih work Wed, don't start my new job for a few weeks, but the days are all taken up and will be busy, I'll go and see my Mum for a weekend, over to see friends in Ireland, have my 40th birthday, and preparea and deliver a presentation for my phd!

My new job is still nursing management in a different hospitala, with and all my familiar areas of paeds,A+E, neonates, but also has gynae, fertility and sexual health services in my remit- will be strange having fertility I think.

SO glad that we have some sunshine today apparently it will change for tomorrow!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

That sounds lovely Rose.

JJ1 - Helloooo you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I emma, Did the course in York?? get better?

Rose the PYO sounds a lovely summer day out. I suppose they have things in winter too.

I started my phd in Autumn 2005 and took a year off when I lost my Dad and baby, but hopw to complete in 2 years!!! unfortunately it is however long you sort of want them to be up to 10 yrs!! which isn't good for a non dsciplined person like me.  I am much better with fixed deadlines?
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

JJ1 congratulations on your new job!


----------



## winky77

Wow Rose, that PYO place sounds great!  

Don't faint but it has also been sunny in Scotland!  I finally managed to get outside with my hedgecutters, and mow the lawn and generally go a bit mad with pruning stuff.  Sunday, spent most of the day at the safari park (about a mile from me!) with my friend and her kids. Her 3 year old insists I do everything with him so I was on the pedalos, up the climbing frame and in the sandpit! 

In fact when we all have our families, we should have a reunion up here in Scotland and take all our kids to see the lions!  Had a giggle in the rhino enclosure tho...one of them was getting a little excited.....I think the phrase should be 'hung like a rhino'......oh my gawd it was touching the floor I swear!  Was so funny watching all these parents trying to steer their kids away before they noticed!  Just nature anyway! 

Suitcase...I hope you survived all the 4 year olds!!

Is everyone else loving the fact that strictly is back?!?  I just can't go out on saturdays now cos it's both strictly and x factor to veg out with! 

..Winky  xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

How was your weekend everyone? How lovely was the sunshine? (well it was here anyway  ) 

I'm exhausted from babysitting. I love my nieces and nephew so much, and I really love spending time with them, but I totally underestimated how much the early preg tiredness would affect me and it's been a hard weekend. Plus baby niece is only 8 weeks old so not into much of a routine yet - lots of getting up in the night!

Have just ordered take away Nepalese (like Indian but nicer - I think anyway! There's a fab Nepalese in the village) and had fish and chips last night - no wonder I had to have jeans unbuttoned all weekend - got to get back to healthy eating, but HOW?!

Anyway, I hope everyone had a lovely lovely weekend, must get on and check the next meet up thread and see which date works for everyone so we can book it in and look forward to getting together again  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Its bank holiday this side of scotland so lay in 2morro!!
Has been fairly busy weekend - old friend cam over thursday night, winky last night - went ot her friends 40th Birthday party - las vegas style...  good thing is that the music is everything I know and love!!!  Reminds me of my youth - so plenty of ABBA and Duran Duran!!
Hope everyone else is ok - and winky  - have you fed the cats yet
Take care
R x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have had a busy few days, I finished work on Wed- supposedly at 5 pm but I was still there sorting bits out at 2300!  Then on Thursday I had my leaving drinks in the evening, one of my ward managers and my donors partner organised it, and I was a bit worried that it may not work out!!  But it was a fabulous night, some people came for drinks other for dinner etc, ex staff and and present that I didn't even think cared or interfaced  with me very loosely who wanted to say Goodbye.

Then they had hired a room above the pub, where we were having a sit down dinner and walked in, I know that they were up to something, but I walked in with my donor and there was a sea of red, foil floating hearts with 100 helium balloons (I love anything red and hearts), a cake with my photo on and a huge banner/tarpolene with my photo and good luck, I had loads of presents and really personal photo collagues with nurses and pts over the years, and I am still unpacking gifts and overwhelmed at people's kindness .  We had a great night.  

Then as it was Macmillan coffee morning the next day 2 of the nurses were taking the balloons  (well minus a few that had the helium sucked out of them)  to decorate the cake stall and sell them the next morning.  Unfortunately there was a junior Drs mess party in the downstairs of the pub so she was 'mugged' on her way out by worse for wear junior Drs all wanting a balloon!

I went to visit my Mum this weekend, tiring as driving for 8 hours. Despite having 2 weeks off work, I am busy busy doing some NMC work with the norty nurses for 2 days, and then to Ireland to see friends and then back for my 40th on Monday!, a day of rest well presentation to do and present for my phd- all whilst DRing- I forgot how it makes you feel flu like- it had been 2 years exactly since I last sniffed synarel.

Hope that you all had a good weekend.
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Ohhh JJ1 - that all sounds just wonderful   . I'm so gad they all gave you such a good time - you blooming well deserve it hun xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ1 what a fab surprise!!!  That's brilliant!
Have a lovely time in Ireland x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - that sounds absolutely lovely glad you got spoilt.

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, sounds like you have had a lovely time  

Suitcase, glad that you had a nice, though tiring, time with your nieces and nephew   Just wait till next year when you've got your sister's three children running round plus your own little one - you will certainly have your hands full then  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

JJ....wow what a send off....I can just picture all those balloons......and even better .....lots of drunk junior doctors with balloons too! 

Suitcase...well done on juggling 3 kids this weekend...particularly whilst you're so tired out.  

xxWinky


----------



## winky77

Rose ....you are such a domestic goddess!!!!  You put me to shame! .....I had a microwave meal of bangers and mash that I bought at the petrol station on the way home from the airport!  Would like to stress that I don't normally resort to that but I knew I had no food in having been away and I couldn't face a supermarket shop at 8pm on a saturday evening......particularly as i had a chance of catching the end of x factor!!  The microwave meal was gross tho! 

Well I have nothing much planned the rest of the weekend...which is good cos I need to catch up on domestics tomorrow and also on work as I've done nothing since Tuesday.....eekkk! 

..Winky   xx


----------



## lulumead

Hope everyone's weekends have been good. Its been pretty miserable today in London town, so I have stayed in all day!! very decadent. watched the X, I love it, and get weirdly emotional.  Went to an old skool hip-hop night last night, was like being transported back in time...seriously wished I could breakdance!  Also went swimming with my little friends aged 3 and 1....can't wait to do that with one of my own too.  Just getting ready to watch Tess - love a good period drama.

Hope you're feeling less teary Rose    and everyone else is good.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, sounds like its been better weather here than in the UK. Been bright & crisp today and I had a lovely walk round Spilberk Castle this morning. I then sat in the sun reading about its history - all imprisonment & torture. Bit of a shock! Its quite a fortress though so I guess I shouldn't have been surprised. 
Rose, you will be orange by Egg Collection  Sorry to hear that you are feeling teary. Its good to remind yourself though as you say that its the drugs, not 'real'. 

That hip hop thing sounds great Lulu. Jeallous of the tv vegging too. The only channel speaking English on my TV is CNN & it mainly seems to be golf. 

Dinky, hope you get caught up on the domestics & workwise but take it easy!

Patterdale, good to see you're taking it easy too. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Felix

hope transfer goes well tomorrow...look forward to seeing you on the 2ww thread  
xx


----------



## lulumead

its been lovely hasn't it! I walked through the park near me and met friends for coffee which was nice, done nothing this afternoon but mate is coming for dinner and he's from NY so going to get some good tips for my trip next week.  Can't believe I go on saturday, haven't really thought about it and have a really busy week, yikes.

That farm does sound lovely, roll on spring  

Might have a quick look at strictly!  
xx


----------



## Felix42

Hope everyone's got a good weekend planned. I'm off to the Post Office to pick up my book on difficult questions re donors, surrogates etc then to a cafe with a friend and on to see a preview of a children's film called something like Sunshine Sam & the Worms. Hope the embies enjoy it!! 

Anyway, hope everyone is having a relaxing morning. & a great weekend. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Elpida

Felix - Cafe's and cinema's are what weekends should be made of! I'm also meeting a friend for coffee later then off to see Burn After Reading this afternoon followed by a curry and a few G&T's.

I'm trying to ignore the fact that not only am I having double glazing installed on Monday (and have to somehow rearrange the furniture in my tiny house to make room for big messy men) but that I also need to pack to go to Berlin on Wednesday. Have any of you well-travelled ladies been to Berlin? Any recommendations on things that I must see or do? I'm going for a conference but should have a fair bit of spare time. I'm not particularly interested in galleries or museums (so uncultured, I far prefer shopping, drinking coffee and people watching) but I want to try and see as much of the city as possible. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying this bright Saturday morning

E x


----------



## dottiep

Felix - the book sounds interesting - what is it called??

Dx


----------



## Felix42

Its Mommies,Daddies, Donors & Surrogates. I got it from Amazon after reading the reviews on US & UK Amazons. Looks interesting. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well, its gonna be a quiet one as am working all weekend  - boo!!!  Have got monday tuesday off though!!  Hooray!!!
Take care 
R x x


----------



## Sima

Hi there

I'm meeting friends in an hour and then off for lunch at an Italian restaurant and then going to the cinema.  Going to see The Boy in the striped pyjamas.  It's been out a while.  I hope it is not too depressing.  

Have a good one

Sima xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - that book sounds interesting - let us know how you get on with it....

Mini - don't work too hard, and enjoy your 2 days off. I am not looking forward to returning to work at all tomorrow. I know I haven't exactly been on holiday but it's been so nice not having to pretend to care about work if you know what I mean....

Esperanza - hope the double glazing fitting goes OK. I've been to Berlin a few times but the last time would have been maybe 10 years ago, so I'd imagine it's changed pretty significantly since then! Have heard lots of good things about it though - supposed to be one of the coolest cities in Europe now! I'd bet there are plenty of opportunities for shopping and people watching - I have this vague idea that Ku-damm is the street to be....And although culture isn't your thing, I'm sure a bit of a look at some of the historical places might be of interest....maybe pick up a Time Out Berlin at the airport for inspiration?

I've had a quiet weekend. Yesterday had to ferry my mum back and to to hospital, shops etc - she's just had an operation on her cataracts so had to get it checked out, and then couldn't drive anywhere as vision blurry. Today I have no plans really - just psyching myself up for return to work/real world
Thought I would go for a long walk but it's a bit murky and grey out there so I might not bother - perhaps it will brighten up this afternoon...

Enjoy the rest of the weekend all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hope everyone is having a good one despite the cold weather today! 
I've been stood in a field for 4 hours this morning (I was actually working - not just stood there for the fun of it!) and it was bitterly cold, despite me having 4 layers on, a scarf, gloves and thermal socks pulled up to my knees   . Oh well, only 3 more Sundays to work now!

Suity, hope that you are doing okay and relaxing today   . Hope that your return to work tomorrow goes okay too  

Mini, hope you enjoy your delayed weekend  

Es, Sima and Felix, hope you all enjoyed your trips to the cinema yesterday  

Enjoy whats left of it everyone!!!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

Hope everyone's weekend is starting well.

Mine will consist of a few much needed G&T's this evening with a big bowl of olives and a good catch up/gossip with best mate, followed by a winter-coat-hunting, popcorn-eating and maybe   leaf-clearing filled couple of days.

What about everyone else?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Quiet weekend for me I think. Shopping tomorrow - none of my Winter clothes fit thanks to all the weight I've put on with tx, so rather than feeling uncomfortable all the time, have decided I will just have to buy some new ones. Also my nephew's 2nd b'day and niece's christening coming up in a couple of weeks so need to get things for that. 

Sunday the village has its fireworks display so if it's not pouring with rain will go along with my sister

Otherwise nothing exciting planned....but that's OK, was away last weekend so good to have some time at home

Hope everyone else has some nice plans!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I want a quiet weekend, and need to do some studying and tidying up- just relieved to not be at work.  may also pop to the shops as also have clothes not fitting issues!! I bought a new coat but need to get some work clothes- I know I should get to the gym instead!

Felix I also got the book you recommended
L x


----------



## lulumead

quiet sunday for me please!  I have to work tomorrow with some youths! 
xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

I'm going out for lunch then to the pics to see the New James Bond Movie - not really my kind of film but friends want to go. May buy some yummy food and a bottle of something sparkling  for later whilst watching strictly and X-factor  

am working tomorrow so need to make the most of today.  

hope you all have lovely weekends planned

roo x


----------



## winky77

hi everyone...

well i went into Edinburgh last night for the Samuiin Halloween procession.  Lots of wacky people get dressed up and parade down the Royal mile in celebration of the pagan festival.  It was a bit of a spectacle!  Lots of semi-naked bodies painted red and stuff.  Apparently it's partly a celebration of fertility so I had to be there didn't I!!!!  At one point one of the dancers climbed on top of a phonebox and started spraying the crowd.  I thought it was water but when I turned round I saw that he was shooting it out of a giant papermache penis and it was milk....well at least we think it was milk!!!!  Am pleased to say I took a direct hit of it! 

today met MiniMinx for lunch at our favourite meet up cafe and then called in at some friends for a cuppa on the way back and ended up staying for hours including my dinner and watching Strictly!  Bit of a different experience watching Strictly with a 4 year old and 2 year old......have to get up and dance with them rather than just sitting still and oggling Austin!  Back home to watch X factor and not happy with the result!!!!  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend! 

...Winky


----------



## Felix42

Speaking of Austin, Winky, guess who was sat at the very next table to me in Pizza Express on Thursday night? Austin and the swimmer.  It was a bit hard not to stare!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow you have all been busy bees!! - famous people, 'odd' public displays!

Lou what have you done to your rib- hope it recovers quickly apparently they are painful and there isn't much you can do for them other than painkillers
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Ouch Lou


----------



## Felix42

Lou, you poor thing with those ribs.  Sounds horrible. Must be difficult picking up E too.  

Love and hugs to all for a great Sunday.  I'm watching the last F1 race of the season and rooting for Massa.

Felix xx


----------



## dottiep

Why Massa?


----------



## winky77

Felix......how fab you had Austin and Mark on the next table from you.  Couldn't you have accidentally flicked a dough ball or two in their direction and have to go and retrieve them!!!!?  I don't think I'd have been able to restrain myself.....a feel of Austin's biceps....ooo aaar.....Mark's chest is worth a squeeze too altho I think I heard he's gay and has a thing going with Colin Jackson?

Lou.....you poor thing with your rib....hope it heals soon! 


Hope everyone else has had a fun weekend. 


..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Mark Foster and Colin Jackson ?  


Lou - very gentle   , sorry you're in so much pain. Have you tried Echinaecia, its meant to be good for warding off or lessening colds, or I always burn eucalyptus oil and that is supposed to stop germs spreading as much - just a thought.

Winky - Looking forward to next weekend, hope we have as much fun and entertainment as you have had over the last week   

I bet Chloe will meet the man of her dreams and some how they will find out that he is the donor and they will live happily ever after.

R xx


----------



## lulumead

perhaps we all need to read the book and discuss in a FF reading group! It sounds hilarious.  

hope everyone has had lovely weekends.
xx


----------



## Felix42

I've just started reading Chloe's Donor and it sure is carnal! I had to stop reading it on my blackberry on the tube as I was paranoid someone might look over my shoulder and see the filth  I was reading. What with that and Austin and Mark (sorry to hear he's gay) my hormones must be cooking nicely ready to welcome that embie on Saturday!
So sorry to hear its painful when you pick up E, Lou. It must be so difficult to get those much needed cuddles. 

& as to Massa, he's a great sports man, doesn't look like a racing driver, drives a Ferrari, has a lovely cheeky look to him, is a great driver and gets all emotional with his racing. What's not to like? He also doesn't have a publicity hungry pussy cat doll fawning all over him & his family. 

I agree tho that the best driver won the Championship.  Maybe next year for Massa. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

what are you lovely ladies up to this weekend?

I am so tired I have done 5 long days this week- and I don't do  early mornings well, but my new Trust has a culture of 0800 meeting and a packed diary until 530 and then back to your desk to do the work for the meetings etc! I refuse to stay longer than 1900 again, saying that next week will be the same!

Tomorrow I am off to the hairdresser, waxing woman and then in the evening meeting a FF for dinner a few drinks/chat- our path are similar, long and winding, sometimes we bump into each other in the waiting rooms as well.

My donors partner is on 5 nights and staying with me, so he had dinner cooked and waiting when I came home, it is so nice to have company and a chat, had both boys here a few nights ago, my donor is on twilights - (1100-2330) so rung after his shift for a chat on his way home.

Sun will be the usual laundry, work for Mon and I need to do some work for uni

Hope that you all have a gd weekend
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, your workload sounds heavy  . Hope you have a nice relaxing 'you' day today  

I've not got a lot planned, just the usual housework and a bit of shopping. I intend to chill as much as I can this weekend as I have got my nieces staying with me next weekend  

Hope everyone else has a good one!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Work to do her - but not actually IN work. Some work/study at home. Going to try and get my IKEA wall units together without hurting my back  .
I've got some episodes of Dallas to watch  , and a bonfire part at my sisters tomorrow evening


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Sounds like everyone needs a relaxing weekend.  I've got friend with children for lunch today (oooh that sounds like I'm eating them, I'm not!) then we are going to meet another friends newborn...so I'll get to do some snuggling with a titchy one.  Then cooking sunday lunch for 5 friends tomorrow plus 2 year old and baby.  Looking forward to my evenings in front of the TV!

Plus the tedious washing, cleaning and shopping to do - yawn.  Started cycle today so I am now officially on count down - although I need my blood tests back from LRI first...hmmm, might just get them done again.  Stupid question but any LWC ladies - should I call and leave a message on the answer machine to say its day 1 or just call them on monday, I'm not having any drugs or anything so its only to inform them.

Thanks - speak to some of you Sunday in the chat room!
x


----------



## dottiep

Hi all

Lady L....DALLAS   

Lulu - I'd call them on monday - at least you will have spoken to a real person!

Thought I might do a bit of Xmas Shopping (sorry, did I swear??)... planning to do lots on line this year.  Had a houseful last weekend so this one is for ME.  

Have a good one ...

Dx


----------



## Roo67

I agree Dottie - Dallas  , what are you thinking LL, and yes you were swearing talking about pressie buying.  

I am up in Scottieland with the lovely Winky, we are headed out shortly to Loch Lomond - I need to see something of Scotland rather that shops/restaurants and coffee shops  
Lovely to meet you yesterday Mini  

Quiet day for me tomorrow, catching up with housework etc  

Roo x


----------



## Damelottie

Yes DALLAS   . Its very exciting.


----------



## dottiep

I don't want to spoil it for you............but it was all a dream    

BTW - when do you go to Brno LL??

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Noooooooooooooooooooo. LOL!!!

I go on the 19th and back on the 20th. Just a quick trip - want to get there and get home again   . Oooh thats only a week on Wednesday


----------



## dottiep

Shame I'll miss you....best of luck  

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks Dotti - Have you got your dates yet? x


----------



## dottiep

Em - still waiting for AF.....due around tues next week so watch this space,  Have tentatively booked a couple of days off work at the end of the month.

Dx


----------



## Damelottie

Hope she turns up on time. I actually find the waiting to get booked and gone worse that the 2ww.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope you've all had good weekends...

I've been visiting friends in Stratford - very relaxing, just spent the afternoon yesterday walking by the river and going to the park. They asked me to be godmother to their 4 month old little girl, which is lovely but made me cry....
I love being a godparent, but I want to be a parent too  

Got back this afternoon and am now having to watch a sex ed video for primary school children (I'm a school governor and I have to watch it before a meeting on Tues) - it's all about how babies are made etc - just what I need - not!

I'm off on holiday a week tomorrow and next weekend is my niece's christening/nephew's 2nd birthday so it's going to be a busy week getting ready for holiday, wrapping up loads of work etc. Can't wait for holiday - 2 weeks of warmth, good food, good friends, lots of relaxing massages etc (visiting friends in Asia) - going to be lovely

Enjoy the last little bit of the weekend everyone!
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone......what are you all up to this weekend!!?  I've had a very lazy morning as was knackered when I got back from London last night!  Friends are trying to tempt me out to Edinburgh tonight but I don't think I can be bothered!  Is that bad?!?!  Have just had a very social week and a lazy evening with Strictly and X factor is just too tempting!  Yes yes I know I did say last week that I was boycotting Xfactor cos of last week's result!! 

Oh the other thing to share.....popped to Sainsbury's on way home from airport last night and spotted a new release novel by Clare Dowling called 'Going it Alone' !!!  I've been putting a few ideas down for a novel based around the going it alone theme.....sort of Bridget Jones can't wait for Mark Darcy and gets on with things herself......and someone has obviously beaten me too it!!  Will just have to be an autiobiographical one now!  Anyway I've bought it and quarter way thru....will let you know what i think when read the whole thing.  Good to know our circumstances are become as mainstream to the storyline of a 'recommended read' in Sainsburys!! 

Anyone else up to anything interesting?!?

.Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi all,

I've got my two nieces staying with me from yesterday til tomorrow (just grabbed a quick 10 mins on the pc whilst they are playing nicely in the playroom - i'm sure that won't last  ). So apart from occupying a 5 and 7 year old, i haven't got much else planned for the weekend.

Winky, do let us know how the book goes 

Hope you're all having a good one!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone!

Winky, that book sounds quite good, I just read a review about it on Amazon, may order it in a moment! I can't believe you are out to Brno in ten days time. Things come around sooooo quickly! I hope there are other FF's out there to keep you company. Glad you managed to get your drugs at a reasonable price in the end!  

Lou - ann, good luck with the babysitting. I'm sure you'll be exhausted by the time they both go!  

Just having a quiet weekend myself. Suffering quite badly at the moment with heartburn, it is not very nice!   Looking forward to watching strictly and x factor later!

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

oooh i'm looking forward to the x and strictly too...cancelled going to see a show for work tonight so I could stay in!

Off to twickenham tomorrow to meet a friend for tea and cakes...fingers crossed from next weekend I'll be on the 2WW...can't quite believe that.

Hope the heartburn eases up Katie and your neices don't wear you out too much Lou-Ann.

Winky: we need to start a book club and review suggested books!  we've got your one and the Mills & Boon saucy one!!!

must get back to relocation relocation...I love lazy saturdays!
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

A quiet weekend for me, didn't really feel like going out today but had to pop to the print shop.  supposed to be studying, and then I have to get things sorted for my hysteroscopy on Monday.

SHould also study !!

L x


----------



## dottiep

JJ - hope your hysteroscopy goes well on monday.  

Dottie
xx


----------



## lulumead

JJ1 - hope all goes well.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Yay!! The girls are asleep - well its all gone quiet anyway   

JJ, hope all goes well on Monday  

Kylecat, sorry to hear you are suffering with heartburn  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - hope things go well on Monday

Kylecat - sorry to hear about the heartburn, hope you feel better soon

Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend. I'm completely exhausted - just back from my sisters as it was my niece's christening and nephew's 2nd birthday today. 50 adults and 20+ children for the party today! Everyone seemed to have a great time but it's so tiring - my sister did hot food (she's completely mad!) so lots of organising/cooking on Sat then clearing up afterwards today. Haven't packed yet for hols so good job flight not until 8pm tomorrow!

Back in 2 weeks suitably refreshed I hope  
Hope you all stay happy and well in the meantime...

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps.......
Just resurrecting the weekend thread...

bloody hormones.....balled my eyes out at X factor result...!!  Friend phoned up 5 mins later and couldn't believe I was still in bits!  Diana should have stayed in ....is only cos Owen (can't spell Irish version!) has the Irish vote.!!  On the Xtra programme Cheryl said that it could be because the people who liked Diana were the cool people who don't necessarily pick up the phone and vote.....and then I remembered that I've never actually picked up the phone to vote....mmmm!!?!?!      

So been having dilemmas about NYE.... get back from Xmas break on the 29th.....birthday the next day (yes sick time of year!) ....been putting off and putting off buying a ticket for the NYE ceilidh that my friends are going to....mostly cos found out that my big mistake of the year (ski-man) is going to be there....if I'm preggers I'll prob be all serene and chuffed to bits at being preggie that I might be able to rise above it all.....but how do I explain not drinking on NYE to a bunch of speculating nosy bodies?!?....and would I really want me and my bean to be chucked around a dance floor in that mad scottish ceilidh way of things...?  .....and if I'm not preggers....yes i can get totally bladdered....but will that mean I lose control and end up telling ski-man exactly what I think of him!?!?  ....and either way.... the IVF drugs have seen to the fact that I can't quite squash into my one decent party frock this year.....are you getting the picture?!?!?  So my mate phones up tonight and I'm asking her what she's planning to do for NY....and she's booked this retreat ...shamanic type thing all about building creative energy for the year ahead and culiminates with a firewalk on NYE !!!!  And I thought YES YES YES that is what I want to do !! In fact I am just going to go for the NYE bit not the whole 2 days ....(then I can have a birthday dinner with friends and sleep in my own bed a bit having already been away 5 days!) ......won't matter if I'm preggers or not.....no alcohol there anyway....and is so totally different from the usual stuff that will be a great start to the New Year?......sod the Ceilidh, the ex and nosy parkers !  Have emailed the retreat place and just praying they still have space!! 

What's everyone up to this weekend?  I tried to go Xmas shopping today but couldn't hack the crowds! 

lol...Winky


----------



## winky77

ps....has anyone got any recommendations on good central hotels in Munich?


----------



## dottiep

Winky - afraid I can't help on the hotel front but your NYE plan sounds like a good one.
I have no idea what I'll be doing - I suppose (like you) it hinges on what next week's result brings.  Can't see myself not drinking in a big party type atmosphere but if this doesn't work then I don't think I'll be up for the party thing anyway.  

As you can see am up at an ungodly hour again. Am convinced this hasn't worked again and been having lots of bleak thoughts so thought I was best to get up but then I'll probably be grumpy all day and that's not fair on sis who's staying with me this weekend.
Will get tree and decorate it when the shops open- maybe that will help my mood.

Hope you're all having a better time than me!

Dottie
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Winky - that sounds ike a brilliant thing to do at New Year   . I've sent messages to Felix, Sal, and Roo to see if we're having our on-line party again this year   And it looks like we are   . I'm so pleased - I LOVED it last year. All nice warm and snuggly with not noisy drunk peeps (well apart from Sal   ). Maybe some more of you will join us this year? I think I'll start a new thread............

Dottie - I am evidence that a NMA (Negative Mental Attitude) is the new PMA   . I am so crossing everything for you - and Winky - it just HAS to be your turns    

I have got to attempt some housework today. I just HAVE to


----------



## dottiep

Thanks Lottie for your encouragement!  It's just that I don't feel anything at all......... there I go obsessing again! Goodness this could be a long week.
Dx


----------



## Damelottie

My symptoms were a lot lot less than when I had a BFN - its all weird


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

LadyLottie said:


> Winky - that sounds ike a brilliant thing to do at New Year  . I've sent messages to Felix, Sal, and Roo to see if we're having our on-line party again this year  And it looks like we are  . I'm so pleased - I LOVED it last year. All nice warm and snuggly with not noisy drunk peeps (well apart from Sal  ). Maybe some more of you will join us this year? I think I'll start a new thread........


Oi LL! I was sooooo not drunk .... noisy yes  but one bottle of pink lasted me all night! I ate way too much food for the wine to take hold 
It was a great night, I found the thread the other week and read through it, it kept me sane and happy I can tell you, NYE has never been so much fun.

Winky that sounds like a lovely idea for new year ..... but if you change your mind our party will be fun! Hope you won't be getting drunk 

Dottie try a little afternoon nap


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Hope weekends are going ok.

Dottie: afternoon nap sounds like a good plan, and am sending you and winky lots of     that you get BFP's to end the year on a high. 

Winky: you NYE sounds like a brilliant idea...I'm still trying to work out what to do for mine.

Wow Rose...that all sounds complicated...I can see his argument and can totally see your point of view, hopefully it will all become clearer once you've met up. enjoy your tea and cakes sounds like your week has been pretty hellish working so many hours.

My ex has just left after our date last night   so I'm planning an afternoon of on-line christmas shopping and TV watching. 

Hope everyone else having a nice time.

Suity: not sure if you are back online reading, hello if you are...hope you're doing ok.
xx


----------



## Sima

Hi All

I hope you are all enjoying the weekend.

Winky - good idea about NYE, a retreat sounds like a good plan.  I know what you mean about crap time of year for a birthday!  Hopefully you will get the best birthday pressie  ever soon.

Dottie - how are you bearing up?  Just a few more days to go.  I am sending you some of my PMA to help you along.     

Rose - What a week!  When will the workload die down?  What a decision you need to make!! I don't think I can give you any advice but only to say keep an open mind.  Life does throw the odd curve ball now and then.  Enjoy your tea and cake.

Lulu - have fun with the Christmas shopping.  I still have to start doing mine.  Guess I will leave it til the last min as usual.

I went out to see Barry Manilow last night with a couple of friends and their mum.  I am not a fan but it was great fun.  The man can really sing and when he belted out the old tunes the whole audience (of old dears) just sang a long and swooned with him.  I'm off out for a meal with my parents later this eve to celebrate their wedding anniversary.

Have fun

Sima x


----------



## winky77

Blimey Sima....Barry Manilow?!?!?  Love to watch oldies get excited tho.  I went to see David Essex in the summer and was the lower end of the age group there (kind of!) ....loved it tho....that man still has the x factor! 

Dottie...you poor thing waking up so early again.  I was the opposite...couldnt get to sleep....heard a big bang out behind the house and was peering out my window straining to see in the pitch dark when I thought I saw a shape dash across the garden!  Became convinced the bang was the back gate being forced but it was too dark so see it. I then could hear a tapping noise and was convinced someone was trying to break in to the lower ground floor either through the window into the closed off bit (which just has some furniture stored) or through the door that leads up the stairs to my flat!  I should have a security light but I think the bulb has gone.  I wasn't convinced enough to phone the police but eventually I got my phone and my laptop and my handbag and the cats and one of the heavy kitchen chairs which I barracaded under the door knob in my bedroom so no-one could get in. By this time is was about 2am! Needless to say it was a fairly restless night ....everytime one of the cats snored I was awake again! 

Rose.....what an intrigue with the Ex and a lot to think about !  Do keep us posted. 

Jovi/ LadyL.....the NYE plan sounds great...I won't be back too late from the firewalk thing (am just going for evening rather than staying on the retreat)  so you guys may still be on line and I can tell you whether I had the guts to run across hot coals or not!!!  Bungee jump no problem....sky dive no problem....but hot coals ...mmmm!?!?!? 

..Winky


----------



## dottiep

Lulu - did you say your ex had only just left?        I want one of those kinds of weekends!!!

Hi to everyone else and thanks for you pma everyone!

Dx


----------



## lulumead

...it did make a nice change!


----------



## winky77

oooo Sima.....Barry is on Strictly right now!!!! ......


----------



## Sima

Winky - I missed Strictly cos I was still out with the parents. He is on Graham Norton now though   . I am telling you the concert was so funny. I have never seen so many old dears in one place at the same time. And they were all in love with the man. Barry does look slightly odd these days - I guess he has had a lot of work done - but he can still sing   Boby Davro was the support. I think his jokes were a bit blue for the audience. 

Anyway I hope you lovely ladies had a good eve.

Winky, Dottie and all the other PUPO ladies keep up the PMA     

Sima x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have just spent hours finishing an essay off, that was due in last Friday, but I hadn't finished it and once I broke my back getting there for 3 pm and there wasn't a tutor in sight  on a Friday afternoon to give it too, so I left in her pigeon hole and they knew no different.  Last time it sat in their internal post and I had to go and find it!! 

So I thought spend Sunday finsishing it- I also know there is a security guard there 24/7!!  So I had to get to the Internet cafe by 2200 as I don't have a printer/photocopier at home.  It is rubbish and i didn't even have time to proof read it! The sweet guy kept the shop open 15 mins extra for me, then came home and pieced it together, drove up to uni, and pleaded with the security guard to let me in the front door to the tutors mail boxes- he was more interesting in chatting on his mobile, I have finally put it in her pigeon hole!! Hopefully she will never know any difference.   God knows how I'll ever get this phd done- I keep thinking I can write it all up on mat leave!!!

When I did my MSc over ten years ago (and I still haven't learnt) I remember being very last minute on hand in day, my thesis was still being bound when the uni shut, so that evening I went down and had to pay a security guard to let me in through a back door fire exit, he took me up to the office and I placed it on the tutors desk with all the other and they never knew it was a nightime submission. 

I know a little adrenalin is a good thing but I thik I leave it jut that bit too late.  My donor's partner is the same as me and always last minute.  

Whereas my donor has started a phd and is such a good student-and well prepared he has an essay due in Jan and it is nearly done already, all his presentations are done way ahead I hope that my child inheirits his planning ability and not mine for 'winging' it all the time.  But it is so hard working full time and more, no study leave (I am going to ask my new manager ) and TTC and have a bit of a life. I have a friend who has just finished her nursing and she tried to hand in an essay 3 months ahead of time and the tutor wouldn't take it so far in advanced!!

Now I can relax and write Xmas cards and wrap presents and do nice things!! Even forgot to have dinner, but i did have a kitkat and choc fudge cake this afternoon!!

Rant over!!!

Wishing everyone a great week and of course lots of   to the 2ww ladies

L x


----------



## Roo67

oooohhhh JJ1 that was a bit close to the wire   - but glad you got it finished in the end.

Enjoy doing all your nice things

Roo x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ am the same - very lastminute.com have spent all weekend doing my assignment, to be greated by an email from the tutor to say yes to a 7 day extension - hopefully will have it to him by then though!!!
Why oh why do we do it to ourselves!!! ha ha
Take care x x


----------



## winky77

oh....I am terrible too....brinkmanship is an artform I have been practising for many years!  I think my expertise peaked when doing my MSc a few years ago and realising that if you changed the time and date on your computer and then sent stuff from outlook it would look like it had been sent on time.  We could send our assignments as email attachments and I don't think I ever sent one in for the proper deadline....usually a friday.....would always give myself the rest of the weekend and be sending it late sunday with fridays date and time on it.....had to remember to also save the last version of the assignment with the same false date too tho.....very complicated sometimes!!  Oh I am so naughty.....     

Glad you got it done tho JJ !!!  

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Lulu - yes, I'm here....am gradually working my way back into things in anticipation of Reprofit trip in January (bit worried about dates though as I think they are closed for quite a long time over Xmas which means the dates might not work and I'll be gutted if I have to wait to Feb - not to mention that it makes things difficult with work and holidays etc. Have emailed Stepan to see what the deal is...)

Rose - gosh, things are certainly sounding tricky for you at the moment with the ex and all that. Hope you manage to work things out. 

Winky - the retreat sounds...interesting! Not sure I'd be up for walking over hot coals - I remember some of the guys at work did it for a team building event once and all ended up with burnt feet! But maybe they just hadn't got into the zone?! Hope you're back in time to check in with us on line (think I'll be there if I'm not with my old friend in Derbyshire...)

JJ - glad you got the assigment in on time. I have the greatest admiration for those of you who study as well as work full time. I can barely keep up to date with work and family/friends, I don't know how you manage to fit study in as well...

Dottie - hope you're getting some sleep hun. It's a horrid horrid thing the 2WW, I have everything crossed for you... (and for you Winky)

Anyway, I'll try to hang out with you lovely girlies some more in the future, hope you are all having good weeks....I've got a stinking cold so am feeling a bit sorry for myself. Had to come home early from work today and go to bed for 2 hours I felt so awful. Working from home tomorrow and dialling in to my meetings as can't face getting out of my pjs!

Take care all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity hope the cold gets better so many people are sniffing around work I am sure that it is only time before I get it-
L x


----------



## lulumead

suity - fingers crossed dates work out for you so you can get going again.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

I've just applied for an extension to my MSc assignment  . Due in on the 18th - haven't even thought about it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL  I don't blame you mind you last weekend I wanted to be out Xmas shopping without feeling guilty and couldn't
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, we know what lots of us were doing this weekend - having a lovely lunch in London together! Come on girls, share some pics and gossip - how was it?!

I went Xmas shopping yesterday with my sister. Went down to Winchester where there is a nice Xmas market. Would have been really lovely if it hadn't been for the weather. Had to take a diversion on the way there due to a tree down in the middle of the road, floods everywhere, and then stomped round the shops/market in the pouring rain...not quite what I had hoped for. Still, got all the shopping done (had done quite a lot online already), wrapped them all up when I got back, so I'm all done.
Then had lovely evening watching Strictly and X-factor back to back.... 

Not much on today, going to sit and read the papers, then later am off up to my sisters as am on babysitting duty again tomorrow morning. Hoping this is the last appt for my niece before she gets her cochlear implant operation next year. Meantime though nephew now needs to start assessment process, so that's lots more back and to to Gt Ormond St. I love spending time with them so I don't mind babysitting at all, although tomorrow is a bit stressful as I need to get back for the doctors in the afternoon to try to persuade them to re-issue my Repro script on a private UK prescription so I can get the drugs I need....and then I'm out for dinner. So going to be rushing around tomorrow - making up for it by doing nothing today!

Hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend?
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Yes, hope all you lovely ladies that met up for lunch yesterday had a great time - do share the pics!!  

Suity, glad that i'm not the only one wrapped up and ready to go for xmas (well not me personally wrapped up  !). Good to read that you had a nice day with your sister, even if you did end up a bit wet. Hope that your niece gets on okay tomorrow and that you enjoy the time with your other niece and nephew. Really hope you can sort out your drugs prescription soon.

Claire, hope that you feel better soon  

I've had quite a lazy weekend myself. I did absolutely nothing yesterday. Have just done a little bit of shopping this morning and visited my parents. I now plan to cook dinner and watch a film on the tv this afternoon.

Hope everyone else is having a good one!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am surrounded by paper,cards and bags of shopping there is not an inch of my living room carpet but covered in something!!  I am so jealous of you guys who are all done!!  I popped to Oxford St  which was madness!!! but I have got more of my gifts - it is also my donors partners birthday on Xmas Day! adn I ahev 2 friends b'days on 28th.

Cem hope that you are feeling better, I was supposed to meet my friend today but she was fluey and in bed.
Meeting a few FF'f friends for dinner tomorrow and then my donors partner is back to stay for Tues.


I can't believe that the weekend has  flown by

L x


----------



## winky77

Tis the weekend!!!  

What's everyone up to...!?!?  I am out with a couple of friends tonight for a meal ....just locally....not mustered up much enthusiasm so far....am still lying on sofa with my laptop and getting picked up in 20mins?!?!  Have felt a bit like this all week.....the 'can't be arsed' festive mood eh?!?!  Probably not helped by the fact that I opened the pressies mum and dad left for me and have demolished a whole chocolate orange this afternoon!?!?!?  Don't think there's any space left for dinner and I'll never fit in my salopettes at this rate?!?!   

That said I am spending a whole day at a yoga workshop tomorrow so will be all virtuous after that....back in time for Strictly tho !!! Hurrah !! 

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

the chocolate orange does sound lovely!  i have to work in manchester tomorrow so a nice 12 hour day to start my 2WW! then I am off work until the 5th...am supposed to be having Elf tea with friend and children on sunday...we said we'd dress as elves! but i also need to do my christmas shopping and I haven't sent any cards...probably too late now.

hope everyone is getting to relax, sounds like we all need some down time.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am off to my mothers for the weekend, long drive so hope that the weather is ok!!  Still not up to date with wrapping and card writing- and also loosing the will to do it!! May meet up with another friend for a quick drink on Sunday night if back in a reasonable time, i bought her present fortunately I took it out of the box before I wrapped it and it is faulty!!!! so annoying as now have to nick back to the craft stall and hope that it is there tomorrow morning


Elf tea sounds interesting!! do you have a little costume in the back of the wardrobe!!!


----------



## winky77

...oooo just back from dinner and unwrapped the pressie my friend gave me (yes yes I know I am terrible for opening them so soon but as heading away on Xmas eve and not taking the pressies with me......well why wait?!?!?!) .......got big red fluffy adult bootie/slipper things from Fat Face.....perfect for Scottish weather but not particularly glamorous!!  Love them!!!  

Feel very squiffy as had a gin & tonic and a glass or two of wine........and as I haven't been drinking for months it's gone straight to my head!!  

Winky


----------



## lulumead

ooh they sound lovely Winky...I have some fat face ones in purple and I LOVE them...they are real cosy. Sounds like you had a lovely night.

re: elf tea...I figure i might be an off duty Elf and wear normal clothes. I will of course be getting the Elf's favourite tea of jammie dodgers...yum!

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope everyone is having a good weekend

I had dinner with Dottie last night which was lovely. Not up to much today, will go out for a long walk soon as long as it doesn't start raining, and then a bit of cleaning and tidying etc. Dinner at my mums tonight. Tomorrow me, my mum and my sister are off to my godparents for lunch so that will be nice

Still working next week so just a normal weekend for me really. Although I won't go into the office...but quite a lot to do nonetheless,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Hi Girls

A lazy one  for me today.  I am just about to post my xmas cards then I am going to hibernate inside all day and watch dvds.  I am off out with some friends for an early Christmas get together in Islingtong this eve so I will end the day with nice food and wine.

Have a good one  

Sima x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Lazy one for me too today - need to do a bit of washing etc but not a lot else. all pressies bought, wrapped and under the tree !!

Am at work tomorrow and monday then off tuesday for last minute jobs before 12 hrs on christmas eve and 7 hours christmas morning, then to my sisters for a couple of days.

Winky - naughty for opening pressies early - I've got a few for me under my tree and so far have resisted opening them  

Have good time everyone  

roo xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi everyone,

I've been out delivering xmas cards today, but ditched the car and walked (think my legs will be aching tomorrow, haven't walked so far in ages)!
I have a friend coming round this evening with a curry, so will have a couple of glasses of wine with that. Then tomorrow will have to be housework day, as didn't get any done today, ready for work Monday (don't break up til Weds, but have got Tues off).

Sima, hope you enjoy your get together this evening.

Suity, hope you enjoy your lunch with your godparents tomorrow.

Roo, you sound like you're going to be busy working a lot over xmas. Hope you manage to relax when you get to your sisters.

Hope everyone else is having a good one  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have been trying to pack all day for driving down to Plymouth tomorrow... not much success yet.. Trying to get Christmas presents and stuff together for Czech trip - good job am driving would never have fitted this lot on a plane or train!!!
Hope everyone's suitably rested and chilled...
Winky naughty for opening pressie early - but hey I did the same yesterday!  Got a gorgeous necklace and earrings from a very good friend.. Bless her.
Patterdale - hope the car situation is sorted soon.
Haven't sent 1 card this year so feeling a tad guilty... oh dear!  bit behind on the card front!
Take care
mini x x


----------



## Elpida

Another Saturday morning - hurrah. I'm really wiped out at the moment, and work has been depressing and frustrating recently. However I found out that I'd got a promotion yesterday (I'd requested that my role be regraded - long story) which has really boosted the way I view things there. It comes with an important (for me) change in job title and a small pay rise which is always good.

I'm currently sat on the sofa with two hot water bottles and the cat for warmth and the papers - bliss. I decided recently to get some weekend papaers delivered, a bit of an extravagance really as the paper shop is so close, but being able to read them in my Pj's first thing is really a lovely way to start the weekend.

No real plans for the weekend, either Leamington to search for a new bag (whilst trying not to buy one as I should be saving) or Hobbycraft (fate worse than death) for flat pack little box things for best friends wedding favours. However there's a Hobbycraft at a large garden centre nearby and they have a large outdoor/camping shop and I need a new fleece and their coffee is also good.

I saw Slumdog Millionaire last night - wonderful film - really is a 'feel good movie' as they say and well worth seeing on the big screen. Might go and see The Reader tomorrow, I know it's not had great reviews but I'd like to see it for myself and compare to everything else that's coming out and up for awards.

I hope everyone else has a good weekend -  up to anything exciting?
E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

E - Congrats on the promotion!!  
Btw Tesco do some lovely little boxes for wedding favours.  I know that's where I got my friends for her wedding... just a thought.
Am working this weekend - will be glad when these 2 weeks are over so I can get on with the important things like flying out to Czech.  Waiting not so patiently for AF to arrive... here's hoping its monday as that fits in with everything!! 
Take care
mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi all,

Esperanza - congrats on the promotion, that's great news. And every bit of cash helps when planning tx. Sounds like you are having a lovely relaxing weekend  

Mini - sorry you're having to work, hopefully it's not too busy...and the time will soon fly by and we'll be on our way to Brno!

I got up this morning to find no cold water running in my bathroom and loo not flushing. Rest of the taps OK, just that one. Decidded to try and ignore it and hope it sorted itself out - calling a plumber would have wasted the whole day. So went and did Tesco shop and then went for lovely long walk. It's beautiful here with the frost - everything is so white and pretty. Anyway, just back from walk and taps all OK again so that's a big relief - had visions of burst pipes/floods etc!
No more plans for today - am tired after long walk so shall relax with papers and catch up on dull housework type stuff. Bit of light shopping planned for tomorrow, then lunch at my mums. Have been reluctant to plan much as want to conserve lots of energy for Brno trip. Besides I always find when I am actually doing the stimms/having the tx, I don't want to see people - it's too much effort to have to be sociable when I can only really think about one thing. Not sure if that makes sense, but I've noticed on all my cycles I sort of retreat during the actual tx and only really talk to my mum, sisters and you lot!

Well, hope you're all having a good weekend and enjoying the last of the lovely cold frosty weather - apparently rain is on its way - boo  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah

Esperanza - congrats, I recently got one too and it did make me feel better about my job which I was getting quite fed up of until they agreed to pay me more - wonderful incentive!

Mini - hope lady AF comes by quickly 

Talking of taps - my heat exchager in the boiler has decided to pack up so I had hot cold hot cold shower this morning, luckily the heating is still ok for the moment so I'll wait till Monday to call the plumber (don't fancy paying weekend charges).  Probably ought to plod on with the housework
Annaleah x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi All,

Es, congrats on your job promotion  

I made a point of doing all housework last night (with the exception of the ironing - which i'll do tomorrow) so that I could just chill and do as I wish today. I have been to see my parents and my sister, and have spent the last few hours sorting through photos and putting them onto a digital photo frame that I had for Xmas. Then this evening I have my nieces staying over. 
Mini, hope that AF plays ball this week  

Hope everyone else is having a good one!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I worked late last night, my donor's partner is staying with me until Mon. Went to waxing and hairdresser and some errands but it was so bitterly cold that I wasn't up for wandering about. We had dinner and then we booked flights for Barcelona and then he gave me my first  as my cycle has kicked off!!

Off to meet some friends this evening in a pub, but I text to her to say I'd be late joining the group as I was babymaking with Donor's partner (well we are! just with needles and syringes!!) am going to drive as too cold! and then chill/TV/papers/bed.

L x


----------



## Roo67

just got in from work - bit of a sad day, then one of our nurses who has just returned from Mat leave brought her gorgeous little girl in to see us. she is philipino and has the biggest brown eyes I have ever seen.

Waiting for tea to cook and then veg on sofa with BB before bed.

I have an exam on Tuesday so the next two days will be spent with my head in a book revising - housework will have to wait  

R x


----------



## bingbong

Hi all,

I like this thread, find out a little more about each other, it's good I think.

I am having a quiet weekend, went for dinner at a friends last night and that was lovely. A mix of couples and singles and no one has children so it was ok on that front. But sometimes I do feel disconnected as my head keeps thinking about all this baby stuff, and I need to focus to stay with everyone sometimes! And that is when I am no where near treatment Suity, so I think that you are doing great!!!

Today I wanted to do lots of studying. I am doing a masters (silly me!) and have heaps of work to do for that but somehow I keep finding myself reading Single Mothers By Choice!!! Unfortunately I can't write an assignment on that  

Other that that I froze walking my dogs while it was snowing. And I also gave one of my dogs a well overdue haircut, which was stressful for us both. I am not very good so she looks a bit hacked at, but it will grow out  

AF finally arrived today, so I am going to have my FSH/LH done on tuesday morning. I told my manager I had to go for a blood test at the hospital so would be late and she called me earlier to say that hospitals aren't easy places to be and if I am tired after then I can take the whole day off!! She said that I can just let her know after my test if I am coming in and if I am what time. I thought that was just great, and really hope that she will continue to be as supportive when I get further along and might have to miss more time. She was unable to have children so will hopefully be supportive. 

Also a friend had IVF after his wife had cancer, they had two embryos put back and she had her 7 week scan and there are three heartbeats!!! They are beyond shocked and scared right now. 

Sorry you had a hard day Roo. Good luck with the revising! I hate exams so really feel for you!

Feeling a little lonely tonight, wish that there was something decent on tv! Sorry, this got longer than I thought it would!

BB xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good morning - am I glas its sunday - yes I'm mad... but having just worked 14 days I'm looking forward to having tomorrow off!!!!  Yipppeeeeeee!!
BB - all the best with your tests this week.  
I too am supposed to be doing an ou assignment... 
Roo sorry to hear you had a sad day  
Take care mini x


----------



## Elpida

Mini - thank you for the Tesco suggestion, you saved me from Hobbycraft!

JJ - good news that things are moving, despite the evil jabs.

BB - good luck for all your tests - that's really nice of your boss, I'm still undecided as to whether I'll tell my line manager about tx if *when* I start. My company actually has an fertility treatment policy which is good but I'm concerned about highlighting the fact that I'm intending to take 6-12 months off at some point  in case there are redundancies in the future. I think I'll probably tell them if it looks as though I'm off 'sick' alot.

I might head into town in a bit and return some very impractical boots I bought and find a new bag and then supermarket shopping followed by the cinema - still undecided about what to see - The Reader or Australia ... neither have had great reviews but I just want to veg in the warm and dark with popcorn ... I think Australia will meet my needs more.

I hope everyone else has a good Sunday and that the various heating/water/pipe problems are easily resolved!

Ex


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E- Great they your work has a  fertility policy - what does it complie of?
L x


----------



## Elpida

Off the top of my head it just says something like the company will support those going through treatment, recognises the need for time off for appointments but requests that where possible these are taken at the beginning or end of the day to minimise impact (similar wording to the general sick leave policy). I'm becoming more and more superstitious as this journey progresses and haven't looked at it in detail in months. I'll have a proper look this week. Of course everything depends on the line manager in how it actually works out. Does anyone know, if I was to tell my LM, would she have to tell HR? I may have to say something as my job is quite active and can involve lots of lifting which I would need to avoid whilst stimming.


----------



## Roo67

Hi esperenza,

In the NHS we hardly tell HR anything but there are procedures to follow, we don't have a fertility policy as such but a big maternity policy, which is a risk assessment and needs to be reviewed by occupational health.

My mum and Dad say Australia and enjoyed it although did 'drag on a bit'  Have a lovely afternoon - I should still be studying  

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just curled up on sofa with hot water bottle and watched Juno...  how moving is that!!  Loved it.
mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

esperanza I am not sure of what you do that involves the lifting but maybe ask your clinic for advice, the stimming is probably not too bad but the 2ww is where the lifting should be avoided
L x


----------



## lulumead

everyone seem to be having good weekends...january is definitely a month for staying in and relaxing! Not sure about all the studying going on...am very impressed that you have time for that.
I spent saturday cleaning my house and dealing with a mystery leak into my downstairs neighbours bathroom...it has now miraculously stopped. Am v grateful my uncle is a plumber and could pop straight round and check it out...but very weird that leak has now stopped despite him having done nothing to it...hmmm...
Have a very naughty saturday night with an ex...unfortunately he isn't up for being a donor but was fun all the same  

Today I went to the park with lots of old college friends and their kids...all of them lovely...am only single & childless one but they are all so cool that i don't mind...then had a christmas dinner with my best friend and kids...all very nice.  Roll on next weekend...wish I didn't have to work!

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Lulumead - sounds like you've been having LOTS of fun!!  Think I'm jealous - no maybe not - AF has arrived with a vengeance and the only passionate urge I have is for a large hot chocolate.  

Well, it's been mostly a gluttonous weekend - was taken out to a swish restaurant last night and then cooked a yummy Sunday lunch today...back to battling the bulging thighs tomorrow. Sigh.    However, had to have the "just good friends" chat this evening.  Have been putting it off for weeks but could procrastinate no longer.  Might feel a bit different about things in several months time but for now I just want to concentrate on baby making sans partner, particularly since my ex-partner was only coerced out of the house in August and continued to harass / stalk us until the police put a stop to things in December.  I tell you, sometimes I ADORE the freedom of being single!!!!!  

Hope everyone is enjoying a relaxing evening - I'm now ensconced in front of the fire and will only be prised away by the temptation of the aforementioned hot chocolate... 


A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thank goodness it's Friday night - I'm exhausted. Have had a couple of late nights working this week and the whole plumbing trauma on Tues morning meaning only about 4 hours sleep Monday night so that prob explains it....and wondering if it's the drugs too - can't remember if I was this tired last time...

Have to be up tomorrow to get train up to London for scan (hope all is going well in there), then might pop into the shops before coming home to pack. Sunday am up at my sisters to see them all before the Reprofit trip, like to see my nieces and nephews at least once every 2-3 weeks and best to go before the 2WW - always hard to explain to the little ones why I can't pick them up etc when on 2WW...

And then it's a 5am start for Vienna flight on Monday so think I'm going to be pretty tired at the start of next week too - although hoping to get lots of rest when I get over there...the thought of hanging out in a hotel room with DVD and sleep is very appealing right now

Happy weekend everyone, hope you've got lots of lovely things planned  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

My weekend consists of work, work and more work    2x 12 hour shifts 

Hope you manage to catch up a little sleep suity - hope scan shows all on track for Brno

Cem - take it easy over the weekend - enoy your TV !

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - you poor thing x x

Mine's gonna be ou assignment - anyone done counselling  
Suity all the best for scan tomorrow x x 
Cem take it easy honey x x

Have a lovely weekend x x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....

I went to see Slumdog Millionaire last night....top film....really recommend it!  Reminded me of my passion for India....altho the Mumbai slum scenes are pretty hard-hitting. Has anyone else seen it?

Have to do some work today...(cos not done it in the week!).....but off for a walk round the park with my friend and his dogs shortly.....we have blue sky in Scotland so have to get outside!!!  Going to 'soft play' centre with friend and her 2 kids tomorrow and then pub lunch (if I get my work done!!!). Hope the girls are having fun in Copenhagen!!!  I keep thinking I should be there.....stupid really.....I decided I couldn't go cos would be going to Brno Mon evening and flights clashed....so then booked in to run a training course Monday day.....but then cancelled Brno.....but cos of the monday commitment couldn't do Copenhagen either!!  Derr!!!  I only just changed my Copenhagen flights yesterday morning....have to be in London next month with work so just changed to fly there....much less exciting!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## bingbong

Hello all,

Mini, I am doing counselling. Not sure if I can help but might be able to. 

Sounds like most people (apart from poor Roo) are having a relaxing weekend. I hope your scan goes well Suity. 

I have just walked with my dogs and my family, including two neices, I now need to do some study  Really not motivated. I am babysitting for my brother tonight, don't really want to do that. Am not really enjoying being around babies too much right now. 

Enjoy everyone,

BB x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had a long list of things to do this weekend, my donor and his partner  have been the last 2 days.which has been nice, I don't feel like doing anything I had to go out to  the post office and complete a booklet for the printers by noon so did that. I was planning on shopping and housework but can't be bothered to hit Oxford St, so I may just go and get my nails done and come home.  I have an injection tonight so my donor's parter wil come home after work tonight before he heads home.

Should be doing things for uni
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, scan all went well thanks...

Am packing - it is not easy fitting in everything for 9 days in chilly Brno....and I've never been much good at packing light anyway...thank goodness I booked BA not Ryanair - I'd be well over the Ryanair weight limit already and I've barely started  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi All, 

Suity, glad that your scan went well this morning  . Good luck with the packing. Enjoy your cuddles with your nieces and nephew tomorrow.

Winky, have a fun time at the soft play centre tomorrow  .

Claire, hope you've had a nice day chilling with your 'old lady' 

Roo, I suppose the bonus of working a weekend is that you get a couple of days off in the week ?? 

Don't envy you girls that have got assignments to do, hope they're not too brain taxing! 

We had blue sky here this morning too, so had the urge to go outside and clean the car - something that hasn't been done (by hand) for about 2 yrs  !! It was absolutely filthy, took me about 4hrs to do inside and out! Still, I got to go out and get some fresh air. I have nothing planned for this evening - just chilling out and watching TV, then tomorrow I will have to do the housework (god I lead such an exciting life !!)

Hope everyone else is having a good one.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

sounds pretty similar to mine Lou-Ann  

Just back from plymouth for work...planning a night on the sofa, then tomorrow might make some banana muffins, mum and aunt coming over...then going to see a film with a mate late afternoon.  

suppose I should flick the hoover round too  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - should've said -am in Pymouth at the mo - could've done coffee!!

Have been to tesco to get my comfort food in ... well mini tub of ben and jerrys.  Read somewhere that icecream is a good source of protein for ttc... Good enough excuse for me!

Not started assignment - head not quite in the rigth place at the mo.  Am taking parents out to lunch tomorrow - again do wonder if am in the right head space for that - but can't stay locked up until I am..

Right think might to some more bouncing on the mini bouncer.... cousin said it might help with bringing on af in full flow!!  here's hoping 

Winky - not seen slumdog yet  - but plan on seeing it  - looks good.

Take care x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Coco 

All packed! And not too heavy I don't think, just bulky with all my warm layers   Panto sounds fun. Had great fun at pre Xmas panto with my niece and nephew - Robinson Crusoe - quite a strange choice but fun with lots of pirates and cannibals!

re feeling overwhelmed - yes, definitely. I mostly deal with this by not thinking about it too much. I find I am very successful at this during the day when I am busy with work etc, but not so successful just before bed when I quite often find it hard to get to sleep as I have so many things going round in my head. And today walking back from the clinic along Oxford St and looking at all the shoppers going about their normal everyday business, and thinking about where I'd just been and about the upcoming Brno trip, I just thought, oh my god, I must be insane, what am I doing? But at the end of the day, I want children, so if this is what it takes....
Hope you work your way through the various decisions soon so you can get going, 

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, back in from work and all ready to do it all over again tomorrow.

I work full time but my hours are split over 3 days so that means i have more days off than actually at work so don't feel too sorry for me. 

Winky - I saw slumdog on tuesday - really enjoyed it too, though don't think i would ever be that excited to see an actor and go to those lengths ^cheesy^

Glad you are all packed suity !, I think i will need to dig out some of my ski gear - not used to going over there in the cold.

r x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Evening all  

Quiet night in front of the tv for me tonight. 

Coco is lovely to see you back and posting, have you decided what's next?  As for overwhelmed, completely!  And utterly terrified at the moment too.  I wondered if I was becoming a bit obsessed, sometimes it's hard to think about anything else but at the end of the day it's a massive decision and there's loads to think about, just hard to stay calm and collected sometimes.

I'm getting a bit blah I think, might have a glass of wine but don't want to blow the diet    My body thinks it needs stupid old nicotine, grrrrrrrr.  I won't.  Oh and thanks for the support & encouragement everyone, it really does help  

Will watch a bit of Lost if I can't find anything on TV and lust over Sawyer & Jack, mmmmmm  

Suity glad you're all set to go.  

Roo, fancy almost telling your colleagues AF had shown  

Mini what's a mini bouncer?  Sounds like it could be fun or dangerous   i'm not sure 

Bingbong hope your night is going ok hun, it can be difficult, my friend introduced us to her new born in the week and I was really worried how I'd handle it  

Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

hi coco...I feel constantly overwhelmed but I think lots of women feel this even when in a couple..its  pretty massive thing!

Mini - coffee would have been nice...sorry to miss you, although I was only there for a night...stayed at a luxurious premier inn!!

enjoy weekends...hoping to see slum dog millionaire tomorrow.
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco lovely to see you posting, would you consider buying/importing  'new' super DS as surely ICSI is so much more invasive and not to mention more expensive than IUI with all the drugs and injecting. Do you last clinical think that your chances with IUI or ICSI are very different?

Jovi- you are doing so well with your non smoking. I had 1 friend who also gave up on the Alan Carr workshop, and another by reading the book
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks coco & JJ1.

Coco I had my first consult end December, got hycosy Wednesday and waiting for AF for bloods, then it will be a matter of when I feel brave enough too.  I need to re-mortgage, hoping I can get that through by March then will be all set to go.  Will see what my clinic suggest then decide on there or repro, would like to be well under way within 6 months.  Sounds like a good move for you regarding clinic, will be a lot more manageable and I think with this game the less stress the better!  Sending lots of luck your way for when you're ready xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

.....and look at Sam (twins first time)and Kimberley (first iui) and their bundles of joy.

I have 30-40 vials of sperm stored between the Bridge, ARGC and in Spain, but I see them as insurance policies!

I am fine gearing up to going to Barcelona, I have 16 DE's waiting, but have some more lining hitches, so hopefully we will get to ET this time, just having oetrogen injections to prepare the lining and immune stuff.  Hopefully this will be our lucky time.

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes DE is donor egg, I have 16 because I was having my first DE cycle in Oct 08 and matched with a fresh donor and she produced 16 for me, but then my lining played up when we got to Barcelona, but my scans (ARGC) failed to spot a 9mm fluid filled sac in the uterus, so we were cancelled and the eggs were vitrified(frozen that they do in Europe there is a 97% defrost rate). I had a hysteroscopy and division of adhesions in Nov at the Hammersmith. I couldn't cycle in dec as would have clashed with Xmas.  We are heading over on the 26th, we go to the clinic, he will fertilise them, I will have my final scan and give blood as they culture the embryos in your blood. My donor has to fly back to for 3 days at uni but my donors partner and I will stay until the 31st, as I will  have ET on 30th.  I chose Spain as my consultant recommended Spain, they use young donors,and also there is a short waiting list and our colourings are both dark hair and eyes, similar to the Spainsh. I didn't consider Eastern Europe for those reasons but considered and looked into Shady Grove in Washington.

I don't have an issue using DE's, as everyone told me to use a surrogate and this is a much more straight forward option, if it can work for us.
There is so much to consider

L x

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - wishing you well - so so excited for you         
mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco DE tx in Spain is about E 10,000 -11,000 so similar to UK prices ( cheaper than a fresh ICSI cycle at ARGC though!)
I will be ICSI ing the eggs as my donor does have a slightly lower sperm count, also lots of European clinics ICSI as routine.

L x


----------



## Annaleah

Hope all are having a good weekend.  My big parrot has just learnt to say 'hello Rory', however because i have now heavily reinforced this he sounds like a broken record!!  I daren't guess at what the neighbours think of me -crazy bird lady.  Did anyone see the friends (i think) episode with the crazy, single, childless bird mad woman?  Hope i'm not on track for aspiring to that role.

Coco - the figures given to me by my cons were 20-25% success rate for IUI, 35% + with fresh day 3 transfer (20-25% with FET), 55% with blast (45% with frozen blasts).  I was told that fertilisation rate was around 50-55% and went up to 80-85% with ICSI.  I had a ridiculous 35 eggs last cycle but only 30 good enough to ICSI and ended up with 21 pronuclear embryos to freeze (just under 70% fert rate).  It did cost extra £900 for ICSI.  I don't think all clinics charge for this.  The clinic I use only do medicated (low dose gonal f) cycles with tracking scans which may explain their high rates.

JJ- wishing you well for next steps
Annaleah x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha - crazy bird lady... that made me laugh... 
Took parents and little brother out for lunch at our chinese so totally stuffed!!!  Oh keep falling off that lose weight wagon.....
It was just what the Dr ordered though - time away from talking babies, thinking babies etc etc.. as much as I want it to happen - it has taken over my life... time for a holiday - Center Parcs spa anyone

Take care
mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Sounds like a plan to me Mini.


----------



## indekiwi

Well, it's a very slow start to the weekend - still in my pyjamas surveying the carnage which suggests some hours of ironing, vacuuming and general tidying should be in order...sigh.  Even the dog is looking exasperated since he would normally have been walked two hours ago.   I procrastinate....think I'll start with a shower - little micro movements may end up with some sort of order for the weekend.  Bon weekend all!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

just up but could have stayed in bed longer as tired!! I was lucky as my donors partner is staying and I came home to him cleaning, hoovering, dusting, mopping the kitchen and lounge and cooking the dinner at the same time!!

Today I have to rush aorund London getting fertility drugs,bankcard and stuff to take to Spain, and have a hair appt to get dirty roots done before 2ww!! 

Bits of luandry and then pack for SPain on Monday

L x


----------



## bingbong

JJ1, your donors partner sounds great, where can I get one?   Good luck with all your running round and sorting, you are going so soon, can only imagine how you feel! Good luck with getting everything sorted today  

Inde, you are doing better than me, I am still not dressed and am sitting at the table reading the paper, I am only on page 2 as I got distracted with FF  

Started a new diet today, fingers crossed this one actually works and I stick to it   need to loose weight before I have treatment.  

Anyway, I really need to get on as I have an assignment due on Wednesday and I haven't written a single word  

 to all,
BB x


----------



## lulumead

JJ1...can I put in for one too! He sounds lovely    and so exciting that you are off next week...best of luck! xx

Have only managed to clean the bathroom so far...might go to the park with some small friends this afternoon, maybe cinema tonight and then meeting some friends tomorrow.  Although at the moment I feel really lazy and would rather stay in...think its a side effect of thinking about this stuff all the time.

have lovely weekends all.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Good afternoon ladies!!

JJ, your donor's partner sounds great and I think that everyone should have one!  . Good luck with your running round and sorting stuff out  

Rose, the housework will wait for you, just make sure that you have food in your fridge! 

I did all my housework last night (except for ironing - which will do tomorrow) so that I could just do whatever I fancied today - which hasn't amounted to much! Just a visit to my parents and then to my sister's, followed by a little cooking to put in the freezer.

Hope everyone else is having a good one!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Thank goodness my 3 x 12hr shifts are over and can have a lovely relaxing day tomorrow. I am absolutely shattered and came home from work early. 

Do need to start packing and getting things organised though and catching up with housework, so not as lazy a day as I need.

Hope everyone else is having a good one.


R x


----------



## Elpida

SO glad it's the weekend, have had a horrid week at work. It's my best friends hen weekend and we're off to a spa for the weekend, I'm just looking forward to arriving somewhere tomorrow  morning and lounging around somewhere for 24hrs without feeling like I should clean, or shop or 'do something'. I'm so tired [email protected] not even going to pretend that I'll use the gym.

'Have book, will doze' is my mantra for the weekend.

So, what's everyone else up to?

If anyone has any cinema trips planned I can definitely recommend Milk - one of the best films I've seen in a very long time, Sean Penn is just amazing. Also saw FRost/Nixon which was great, but not a patch on Milk.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

spa weekend sounds lovely - enjoy the opportunity to read and relax!

I've no plans - shall be spending the weekend trying not to think about whether the IVF has worked or not, and probably not succeeding too well  

Hope everyone has good things planned,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Its my donors birthday birthday on Monday (he is staying with me for 3 days at the moment as he is on a course) and so my donor's partner and I are planning that.  Have got nothing planned other than a spray tan tomorrow afternoon- I didn't even go out of the house this morning. 

I have some things to do work and college

L x


----------



## winky77

Hullo !  Just back from cinema....Revolution Road.....good film and well acted by Kate and Leo but not exactly a light feel good start to the weekend!...oh hum!!  

Got to get up early tomorrow as boiler engineer arriving anytime between 8 and 12 (boiler in my rental flat upstairs is playing up and the tennants are away). Have to do some work tomorrow too...am way behind with some client stuff.......incentive is spending sunday at the Loch Lomond spa on one of my friend's free guest passes!  But must be back in time for Dancing on Ice.......love it.....almost as much as Strictly! 

Had a laff this pm....one of cats has taken to sitting on my desk when I'm working. I'd like to think it is cos she loves to be next to me but truthfully it is more to do with the plug in radiator being on under the desk and warming up the wood!  The laff was that she has a magnetic thing on her collar for the catflap and and she managed to collect up 5 paperclips and a keyring......!  She was spinning round on the desk trying to get away from the flapping keyring!   

Hope everyone else has fun lined up this weekend! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha winky - poor love - bet she was well confused!!! 

Am taking parents to see slumdog today... Bit gutted - came down to Plymouth to collect car and little brother (whose hugs are very healing) - is away for the weekend so wasn't interested in his sister coming down!! LOL bless him... Did get my hug... Just what I needed.
Met a friend for lunch which was great - new tyre's on the car.. oh the excitement!!  Ha ha...  And now to pack to drive back up Sunday / Monday - will probably split this journey...

Winky  - so so jealous of the spa... love it there!!  
Take care have a lovely weekend everyone x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, cats are great aren't they! Mine always jump up onto the table to sit on the newspaper - trouble is i'm trying to read it at the time!!  . Well done for losing 5lb, enjoy your time at the spa tomorrow.

Mini, enjoy your trip to the cinema. Have a safe drive back home.

Claire, enjoy your takeaway and trip to the cinema, good to have something to occupy you this weekend.

Es, hope your friend's hen weekend at the spa goes well - enjoy yourself!

Suity, hope you can find a little something to occupy your mind this weekend 

I'm not up to much this weekend, I had yesterday off work so got a few things done. Think I may be having my nieces stay over tonight and will then visit my parents tomorrow as it is Dad's b'day.

Hope everyone else has a good one  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

winky I loved your cat story!!! Can just imagine it. One of my dogs thinks that my laptop battery pack is a convenient hot water bottle, which is very cute. And I think that Dancing is way better than Strictly!

I have so much study to do, but am really not in the mood   But need to force myself as this month is going to be hell anyway, so I don't want to make it worse. This afternoon I am going to look at a flat, so   that will be suitable as I am currently staying at my parent's while looking for somewhere to buy.

Hope that everyone enjoys their weekend, seems like the cinema is a popular choice! Drive safe mini,

BB x


----------



## Roo67

Well - had a good day wandering around Brno today in the snow (well it was trying to snow, few flakes !!) We got the tram upto the lake and watched people iceskating. kiting and practising ice hockey, then had a yummy hot choc before coming back. Then this afternoon had a wander up to the castle - very good exercise, couldn't breathe when got to the top so unfit.

tomorrow is back to the clinic to have my little embie put back then teatime flight home. Not sure if I will drive straight home or stay over and drive back monday.

Enjoy your weekends girls

r xx


----------



## lulumead

Brno sounds lovely Roo, you'll be heading back into some cold weather, supposed to snow tomorrow!

I've been a bit fed up today...thinking too much about it all and wondering if I should just be waiting on my adoption to happen, hard to know what to do for the best.  Anyway I've signed back into soulmates and asked my friend (male) to sign me onto mysinglefriend!  Can't be pining over the american any longer, he's lovely but just too far away.

Anyway, swimming tomorrow and cooking roast for my friend whose here from berlin, so some nice boy company which is needed.

Hope everyone else having a good weekend.  Really want to see Milk, just need to organise myself. 
xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo sounds like a lovely day, wishing you lots of luck for transfer tomorrow   you are getting good news in 2 weeks.

Lulu boy company again    As for mysinglefriend, go for it girl!  I just can't be bothered atm, maybe I should make more of an effort    But a man would just interfere with my plans right now  , I was all set to go early last year when one came along - in hindsight with I'd carried on with tx!  I think too much too ..... I so need to get over the past!  

I'm having a duvet day 2m, is going to be way to cold to venture out!  I had a bit of a moment today and had my flipping hair chopped off    Oh I hope I like it when I get up in the morning  

Bingbong how did the flat viewing go?  I have applied for a mortgage today   it goes through

Lou-ann & winky, yes cats are so funny!  Molly has taken to sitting on my laptop. She's been really poorly, had an awful few months, the specialist called last night and she is booked in for her treatment end of Feb - she has to go all the way to Bristol   and stay there for three weeks    I am really really dreading it.  She is getting better though and has gained some weight (went down to just under 4lb) - so now I have to tell her she can't sit on the laptop no more  

Mini safe drive home  

JJ1 sorry about tx not going to plan, hope you have better luck next time hun.  Hope you're having a nice time this weekend.  

Hope everyone is having a lovely time 
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

I wish..only a platonic friend I'm afraid!

Not sure I'm really up for the on-line dating, think it could mess my head a bit but I realised that I've been trying to have a family for over 3 years with the adoption process and nothing much has changed so will see if this can bring some fun!  Plus need to move on from the ex and new blood always helps to do that!

Duvet day sounds good...might rethink the swimming!

x


----------



## indekiwi

Hello all, hope you're all having a relaxing weekend.  Just got back from London following a prostap jab (yep, off to the races at last re embryo transfer) and a trip to the zoo with poppet.  Had a great time except my little man went from happiness to terror as soon as we walked into the butterfly house....oh dear, too many flapping things around his face.    I see it as ammo for when he's 21 and annoying his mother.    Got on the train to come home and came face to face my ex (and recent stalker).    And no, he couldn't let us pass unhindered and caused a rather public scene.    Still, we're safely home now so shall confine this experience to history. 

I saw Slumdog Millionaire the other day and found it really harrowing.  I'm in Mumbai a lot but funnily enough don't really hang out in the slums.   Just made me more determined to continue the work that I do (hard edge commercial but with a firm development agenda embedded within).  

Tomorrow sees a roast dinner in the offing and some determined R&R before Monday comes around again.  Wish I could say I was heading for the spa too BUT will be happy enough to have a couple of hours to myself for reading and knitting.  Yes really.  

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Another Friday evening in my PJ's ... I love it! I was supposed to be having visitors this weekend but the weather has messed their travel arrangements up. I'm disappointed because it's been planned for ages but a little bit of me is pleased as I've been really cleaning in preparation for the past couple of days and now I get to enjoy my clean house and not worry about housework over the weekend - how sad am I?

If the weather keeps clear (we had SO much more snow this morning but most of it has melted during the day) I might go for a drive somewhere for coffee, maybe Stratford or Leamington and I have cinema plans for tomorrow eve - probably to see Doubt, although there's so much on at the moment. I went to see Role Models in the week - wouldn't normally be my choice but needed something to take my friends daughter too ... it was really funny, just what I needed at the time.

What's everyone else got planned?


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, haven't quite made it to my pyjamas yet but I've certainly made it to the fudge that has mysteriously appeared in the kitchen.    I'd gladly swap the fudge for your clean house however - everywhere I look there appears to be debris from the day's activities.    Am now firmly ensconced in front of the fire with my springer spaniel keeping me company, and am rather distractedly trying to complete a client report so that I can get it out of my hair and me into the weekend.  No real plans as such though if there is any more snow like last night and today I will be urged to take a small person tobogganing.  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend in store.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza, I'm with Inde would love to be having a quiet one without chores to do.  Was going to get them out of the way tonight but just too tired.  Oh Inde I hope I only had todays debris to take care of   not done very well this week, no domestic goddess!  Need to get some paperwork done too.

I was in my PJ's within 10 minutes through the door   

Will be seeing mum tomorrow we will probably go for lunch, have to do a little shopping then not much planned, I need a duvet day sunday I think.

Have a good one everyone
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I just home from work at 2200 ish, so much for 1700 finishes!! and got a takeaway as too tired to start cooking.  I have nothing planned might not even venture out!! (just to the supermarket) I have work work and studying to do.

I hope that we have some nice snow I love it and it has all melted away

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I hope we get some too JJ1, other than shopping don't really need to venture out far so will be nice to look out and see it pretty, it's almost gone here too.  I'd love to make a snowman to be honest but can't stand the cold.  Sat here with a hot water bottle on my feet    I contemplated a takeaway but it got late so ended up with spaghetti hoops on toast.  

Hope you have a nice wknd hope it's not all work & study x


----------



## indekiwi

Ahh Jovi, I might have been understating a touch when I wrote "daily" in front of "debris".    My epitaph in many many years time hopefully will have some amazing words on it, but "domestic" and "goddess" are two that will definitely not appear in linked up order!! 

JJ1, not sure what you do for a living hun but it sounds v. long and rather exhausting!  I hope you manage to get the chance to study a bit of snow rather than books, at least for an hour or two.  We've still got quite a bit of snow here and even had fallen trees this morning due to the weight of the white stuff (squashed one of my neighbour's cars - she was definitely not a happy camper).

Rose, remarkably impressed by anyone who chooses blueberries over fudge - please lend me some of your discipline since mine has clearly gone AWOL for the evening.  AF is certainly on her way - no mistaking the telltale signs.  

Nearly finished my report so feeling that a luxury bath (bubbles,   no booze   and damn, the fudge appears to have been consumed by some thief - err, or was that me  ) is now in order.  Joy!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh my gosh squahing cars is really big time snow!! I don;t want that much.

I work as a senior nurse manager in the NHS and look after a 5 specialist services in a large Trust, we are busy busy at the moment, I got so much more paperwork done when everyone in our open plan office and it was jsut the domestic hoovering and me! 

Rose I couldn;t live without a dishwasher.  I forgot about the cleaning!! I don;t mind doing laundry as it is throw it in and push go, I iron as I go along!  My donor and his partner were here last week and my DP's cleaned my bathroom, he is v thorough -I only have a tiny bathroom and it wasn;t that dirty I promise- he spent 2 hrs scrubbing, takes everything out, gets in the bath to scrub all the tiles over the walls, and gets wet in the process!! At his house he can spend 4 hrs cleaning a bathroon- saying that I don;t take a toothbrush to do each line of grouting on the floor and walls, I must admit, and that the grates out the shower and put cautic soda down!!

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Weekend kicked off with some threading in Glasgow - my god that hurt!!  Then met winky for tea and onto the cinema to watch Benjamin Button - Brad Pitt up close and personal always does it for me!  Was good - a little long, but good....
Nothing planned for next couple of days apart from housework and maybe a swim..

Take care mini x x


----------



## Elpida

Nothing virtuous about the cleaning - a necessity with a cat + snow/slush + white work surfaces. Nightmare.


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, happy weekend! I'm having a real treat of one. A champagne breakfast in a Japanese themed room (has it's own Japanese tub with spa bubbles) in Hastings. 

Got to make the most of my last month drinking foe a while!

Mini, got to admire you getting threading done. I'm trying to psych myself up for that again soon. Never had such eye runs! 

JJ, hope you manage some relaxing today. 

Rose, hope you enjoy your lunch and haircut. Picking up drugs makes it all feel real again too doesn't it. Not long now!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Esperanza, sorry to hear you've got lots of domestics planned! I'm like Indie I think & will never be a domestic goddess. 

Incidentally anyone have any tips to get rid of mildew in the bathroom? I'm having a nightmare with it (tho not today  

Felix xxxx


----------



## Roo67

What is threading 


Just in from work - 2 verry long and very boring 12 hour shifts, now off for 3 days but MUST get my assignment started so no relaxing for me I'm afraid.

How come you are in Hastings Felix - sounds lovely.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - its where they use really strong cotton and remove the hairs.... sort of by twisting the cotton and catching the hairs - very painful but effective...
how are you  Apart from the assigment... know what that's like - was doing mine whilst going through the will I or won't I episode to Brno... Asked for an extension - and chucked some words together - ended up with67%?  Mmm confused - but its done now!

Must work better under pressure!

Take care      mini x x x

Have spent most of today cooking a weeks worth of meals - all Rosemary conley so a step in the right direction!!!  LOL x


----------



## Candee

what are you studying mini?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just finished first unit of counselling with the OU ... bit too much freud for my liking!!

Giving brain a rest for a bit LOL x


----------



## winky77

.....I've never threaded or plucked my eyebrows.....ever....think I am very unusual in that! ....they are actually ok.....tis just from the neck down that I have way too much hair!!  I once decided to have my legs threaded when travelling in Vietnam.....what a bad idea that was....didn't really know what I was in for......3 little Vietnamese women attacking my legs at the same time....ouch, ouch, ouch! ......and they couldn't stop giggling.....don't think they'd ever seen such chunky hairy legs before!  I made them stop after about half a calve....was so painful and felt like it would take them hours!  

Enjoyed the pics with Mini last night....really spoilt for choice with films at the mo...!  Had to brave the madness of the last train home from Glasgow.......don't exactly blend in when sober and reading 'Single by Chance: Mothers by Choice' !!!!  (new book from States....anyone else got it?) 

...had to get up far too early this morning to go up to Perth for a 'strategy day' with a committee I sit on....cooped up all day in this tired hotel with dodgy heating....not good.  And it was a beautiful blue sky day up here...should have been out walking some hills!  Came home and did a marathon ironing session......right to the bottom of the ironing basket which included stuff from my holiday last JUNE!!! That's how bad I am at doing my ironing!!  

...deserved to vege on the sofa with the cats after that.!!!

...W


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, I finally finished reading Single by Chance, Mothers by Choice last week - found it really useful and fascinating, and made me reflect a lot more on my own experiences to date.  A lot of the case study women resonated with me.  

There must be something going around - I finished the last of my ironing (before the next round dries that is) the night before last and enjoyed the re-emergence of my sofa, which had hitherto been submerged by various items of clothing.  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo you seem to work loads of weekends- they certainly get their monies worth out of you.

L x


----------



## Roo67

Yes do seem to work quite a few weekends - but actually less work to do then   more money for me too !!

Threading sounds very painful - may give that a miss, I'm with you on the eyebrow front Winky - hardly touch them, have had them waxed about twice I think - i think they look ok.

Well done girls on all the ironing - good calorie buster too winky   

Was hoping to get up earlier this morning - still in my PJ's    catch up on here, organise my menu for the next few days and then go shopping before spending all afternoon on my assignement - only a couple of weeks left before hand in and haven't started yet.

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I've never tried threading - waxing is bad enough for me to endure!! as I don't have a high pain threshold- I get bikini and eyeborws waxed but only get the legs done for summer hols, have to admit I shave them the rest of time they are hidden in winter but have to monkeyless for scans !!
L x


----------



## bingbong

Roo, I am with you on the studying! I have two 3-40000 word asignments due on the 24th Feb and only yesterday did I start writing one of them! Nightmare and my stress levels are very high right now! Have the option of giving a draft in of one of them, but that would have to be in by Wednesday, so am busily trying to get as much done for that as I can. If I didn't do a draft and then didn't do well I would be so annoyed with myself. Hate spending weekends studying all the time though.

But that is all that I have done, and tonight I will watch Dancing on Ice and then study in the break between shows. Lucky me. But nearly over thankfully. Three more assignments between March and the end of May and then done for the year, and only (!) a dissertation to do next year. No idea why I think that will be easier  

I am shuddering at the thought of threading, I can barely pluck my own eyebrows. Thankfully they are very light so it doesn't really matter that much. Have had them waxed a couple of times. Cannot imagine having my whole legs threaded!!!! 

Enjoy everyone,
Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Keep your fingers crossed girls......only had one response so far to my advert for tennants...but lovely German couple ....he has 2 -3 year contract here to work here and wife and child joining him in April...they came round tonight and seemed to really like it, it would be his Company paying....have agreed their dog could come (not sure what my cats will think of that .....we are in flat downstairs!) ......keep fingers crossed they phone me to say YEAH! .... is big flat ....not cheap and 3 double bedrooms so my market is a bit limited.......but will be financial disaster if end up with a gap between tennants and two mortgages to pay when also trying to fund TTC! 

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fingers crossed winky - when do you find out?  Sounds ideal!  And with the company paying that will make it easier rent wise....

Take care mini x


----------



## Roo67

Bingbong - no wonder your stress levels are so high - I feel bad enough about having one to do for march then another for May. Good luck.

Winky - Sorry to hear about your tenants, lets hope this german couple come up trupms for you  if it is anything like your flat they would be mad to turn it down.

R x


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Winky - hope nice new tenants sign up yesterday!  A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Did you get the tenants Winky?

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

The weekend is fast approaching.... what's everyone got planned?  
I'm duty this weekend so will be moderating the website I work for.  I do have my Doctor friend coming up though so looking forward to that.  Have found that since I've started this diet am into home cooking and baking in a big way... this afternoon it'll be low fat blueberry muffins - if they work will pass on the recipe! 
Have a great weekend what ever you are doing.
Stay safe and stay strong mini x x xx xx 

PS might even have a little glass of Rose to wash the start of the weekend down - only the one as can't fall off the diet wagon!! LOL x


----------



## Sima

I don't have any plans for the weekend so I guess I will be staying in, cooking for one and watching a romcom dvd thereby avoiding all of the smug couples tomorrow.  Let's hope the weather stays nice.    I'm off out tonight with a mate in London.  I am trying not to drink at the mo but given that I have to push my tx back a couple of months I think I might have a small glass of something.


----------



## indekiwi

I'm off to India tomorrow for a couple of days on business - arrive into Delhi at 5 am on Sunday and then into an all day meeting from 10 am - chuck in a dinner after that and I will be a rather sleep deprived Indekiwi! I have some free time on Monday evening so am planning to hit the spa for something mallow and then back on a plane to the UK.  I guess that's one way of completely avoiding Valentine's Day!  (Also a way of completely missing out on a weekend...moo!)

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend ahead and that those meeting up in Birmingham have a fab time!

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Oh that does sound tiring Indi - pity you couldn't stretch it out a bit longer.

We are having a family party tomorrow afternoon -  brother, sister, cousins, their offspring all at my mum and dads, so should be ok, then back to work on sunday for 12 hr shift.

R x


----------



## Elpida

THe weekend has just started for me  - hurrah!

I've lots planned for once - the not-so-mini midlands meet tomorrow which [email protected] really looking forward to, with some shopping either side, then I'm hoping to go out tomorrow night for a drink or many. This will be my last oppotunity to have a drink before I start injecting next Sat ... and hopefully for quite a lot longer!

I've not been out at all since before Xmas as I've been so run down and tired, but I'm feeling heaps better thanks to a low does of thyroxine and the thought of things starting to move in the tx front.

Sunday will no doubt bring a trip to the cinema and some salty popcorn!

Indekiwi - that sounds like a packed few days, intesting though, I've never been to India.

Mini - the recipe would be appreciated, I love to bake and next on my list is a beetroot chocolate cake

Sima - a glass of something sounds like a lovely idea!


----------



## indekiwi

My trip had to be cut back to the bare minimum as I needed to confirm flights but didn't know when AF was going to arrive following the prostap and therefore which date my baseline scan would be for this cycle of treatment (which ended up being Wednesday)...I've lost a bit of work because of it (not good news in this economic environment) and to top it all off now need to go back before the end of February and again in March (post embryo transfer but likely during TWW).  I shouldn't be surprised since my travel schedule has always interrupted cycles of treatment or outright prevented them, but it is still really frustrating on occasion.  I'm quite envious of anyone who has an easy time of scheduling treatment around their other commitments!  Still, the Imperial in Delhi has its compensations   

Esperanza, please explain beetroot chocolate cake to me...the merits, the drawbacks... 

And anyone drinking this weekend, would you please have a gin and tonic for me?!  I'm missing my tipple of choice!   

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Beetroot chocolate cake - yummmmmmmmm there's a place in scotland tirnanog where I meet up with winky on a regular basis for their beetroot chocolate cake...
Will pass on the recipe - can I have yours for the beetroot chocolate??
Sima - will be doing the same - both me and my friend will be avoiding the smug couples too... after a glass of rose tonight though to kick things off.
Was most pee'd off in superdrug today, just paying for stuff and was asked the usual - do I want stamps or credit for mobile phone - which I said no - thengot the hard sell - did I want aftershave for my husband!!  To which I replied - no thank you - she didn't let up and kept on about this bloody aftershave - so I came back with the 'when you find my husband let me know'....  She didn't quite know what to say but stopped pesteringme after that!  Bless her I know she wanted a sale but how many times do you have to say no thanks?
Ah well - now where's the bottle opener! mini x x x


----------



## Elpida

indekiwi - G&T is my drink of choice so i shall have an extra one for you!

I've yet to make the choc-beet cake, and have never tried it, but will update when I do! I just need to find occasions to bake for so I don't end up eating it all myself! 

Rose, I hope you manage to find plenty to keep you busy

Right early Friday night for me - I plan to fall asleep to Trial and Retribution, such a frustrating programme!


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, you hero!  Thanks for making that personal sacrifice (of the G&T variety) on my behalf - most appreciated!!!


----------



## Maya7

Hi there ... so its not just me that is pxxxxd off with valentines day ... why do seemingly 'normal' people get so hung up on it?!...

Maybe I'm just in bad form these days...my wee sister is in hospital at the minute waiting to see if they can fit her a pacemaker - she's 18 wks pg  - so am stressed a bit about that...  they're keeping her in for a few days until they decide if it is safe to proceed ...    

I plan to drive up to visit her tomorrow ... got her some nice pjs to relax in ... 

Enjoy your weekends
Maya


----------



## Roo67

Hope your sis is ok Maya.

Couldn't give a flying fig about Valentines day - I think I have only ever recieved about 3 cards in my life so you could say I am used to being on my own. 

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I love Valentines Day as I love anything heart shaped so love it with them everywhere and it is the only time of the year to get heart biscuits,sweets,merguines,marshmellows etc  I bought myself an ivy plant on a heart wire this year!

2 years ago I got a bouquet of roses at work and I still to this day don't know who sent them.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde safe journey x
Rose enjoy the hairdressers - is that permanent straightening you're having done??  Have always wondered about that.... x
JJ enjoy your hearts and have a lovely weekend... Tbh this year its not really bothered me... for the first time in ages.... have got ps i love you ready for tonight...
Maya      wishing your sister a speedy recovery.
Muffins turned out ok so will pass on recipe!!!

Take care hugs to you all minix x x


----------



## Elpida

I was wished a happy Valentines Day by Edward Sturton as he opened the Today programme on Radio 4 this morning. I have a little bit of a crush on him, or rather his voice, so it was quite a lovely way to start the day.

Maya, I hope all's well with your sister.

Ex


----------



## Lou-Ann

Maya, I hope that your sister is okay  

Inde, have a safe trip to India - it all sounds a bit hectic!

Mini, good for you for telling the shop assistant how it is! Hope you enjoyed the muffins  

Coco, how sweet that G has bought you a card - bless him!

Valentines day doesn't really bother me, it's just another way to get people in the shops spending their money. 

I'm looking forward to our mini-meet-up this afternoon. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Have a good weekend everyone  

Lou-Ann are you driving / meeting up with anyone before?  I'm hoping to do a bit of shopping before / after.  Ifg you want someones number let me know will drop you a PM  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco that is so sweet of G- let's hope that you are the recipient, or maybe he has a friend at school!! my house is also red and hearts everywhere!

Rose - My friend has the striaghtening hair done and also raves about it, they tell her to bring lunch!

I am full of cold today, and need to get an electrician to sort a dodgdy light fitting in my spare room, I suppose it can wait. I may go and get my nails done but that is it. I fooloshly offered to rewrite the policy that a member of my staff is supposed to be doing and had done nothing, and it needs to be submitted by Thursday to the Director, I was so frustrated with her and by her attitude to it- but as the words came out of my mouth I was regretting it for the hours ahead of me!

The boys rang me this morning and the rose delivery man had been for my donors partner at 0820, and they were just setting up the spray tan tent to prepare for their night out and dinner tonight (I was invited but said I'd pass I draw the line at table for 3 on Valentine night!) - my DP's arguing that he didn't just want my donor to have face, legs and arms sprayed or all the front as he doesn't want a black and white minstrel in bed!

I'm sure that you'll have fun at the midlands meet up

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sorry Coco typo TENT a pop black thing 

L x


----------



## bingbong

Hello everyone,

It's nice to read all your valentine's thoughts, it really hasn't bothered me so much this year, most years I vow that next year... but this year that doesn't seem to matter. That has to be a good thing!

Maya, I really hope that your sister is ok  

Rose, I would love to get my hair straightened like that, but dread to think how much it costs! How long does it last? 

JJ1, don't blame you on passing on the table for 3   they do sound so lovely though, and like they really care about you!

I hope that everyone meeting up has a great time! and enjoy the shopping.

Inde, I hope you have a safe trip and aren't too exhausted by it all!

I am enjoying another weekend of studying, such fun, but it certainly distracts me from my lack of cards today!

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Maya, I do hope your sister is ok.   Thinking of you both.

Coco, love the thought that G has bought you a card.  Very sweet!

JJ, that is such a good way of looking at V-Day.  I think I will adopt that and look forward to the day from now on.  Afterall there is all sorts of love around us isn't there, and lets celebrate it!  All being well, I've uploaded my flowers on my profile pic.  So what if I bought them myself. They are lovely.

Hope the Midlands meet is going well.  Sooooo jeallous.  Have a lovely time girlies!

My weekend is going well so far.  Coffee with my friend and then the florist for flowers for us both, before getting my depot shot done about an hour ago.  Now thinking about a trip to Waitrose to pick up some healthy treats and maybe a little wine (but not much - cutting back too in the prep for my treatment - less than a month now).

Inde, hope your trip goes well and you do get some time to pamper.

Rose, enforced relaxation sounds great to me.  Enjoy!

Bingbong, sorry to hear you are studying.  Hope you have fun too later.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Its a busy w'end on this thread... 

Thanks for good wishes...Drove up to see sister today... she is in good form but bit worried about how she will cope with bedrest if that is what they insist on... she has three year old who is very active and husband may need to give up/juggle work ... anyway, they will sort something... It makes you wonder though about hearts and how they operate... of the three of us sisters, my young sister would be the one I would least have thought may suffer from a 'broken heart' ...now as for myself and my other sister thats another matter!!   ...

Popped in to visit a friend of mine today to meet her little boy - such a sweetheart - and I came away with so many things it makes me glad i havent started collecting anything yet...

Is there anywhere that sells this choc and beetroot cake?  Less interested in recipe and more interested in a big fat slice of the cake...  

Coco - that is so sweet about the card... he sounds a real charmer  

Not long now Felix   is there really such a thing as healthy treats tho?    although choc and beetroot may be healthy and a treat!! ...

Maybe if i had a heart shaped cake mould, I could get that positive heart attitude jj1 has?...

Enjoy rest of weekend.
take care
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, sorry have only just seen your message re getting to the meet - hope you don't think I was being rude by not answering you  

Coco, G's card sounds lovely - bless him!

JJ, how lovely of your boys to buy you roses and invite you out with them yesterday, I don't blame you for not going for the meal though  

Maya, glad that you have been to see your sister and she is doing okay  
Great that you managed to get some baby things from your friends - it all helps!

Hope everyone is having a good one - enjoy what's left of it!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maya I hope your sister is ok.

Felix - why not treat yourself to flowers they are lovely.  Good luck with treatment countdown

Coco- re spray tans- yes they have a machine and tent and can do each other (my donor's partner is great at doing it better than any salon, whereas he has been known to look like a zebra, as my donor is not that great!), or else there is a mobile tanning lady that can go to the house , usually she brings her own tent and machine to people's home, but she came round and taught them, or else if there is only one around they goes to a shop to be done - my donor's partner has no qualms about wearing the g string (not designed for men) or going naked, but my donor won't in the shop and then they have the argument over not liking the others  white bits!

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am so relieved it is the weekend, I am knackered, I have been on call this week and recovering from the cold.

Tomorrow I am having my hair done and then a facial on Sunday.  My donors partner is staying till Mon and I came home to dinner cooked, my flat cleaned and the fish cleaned out- he is so good.

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Enjoy the hair & facial JJ1 - I love going to get my hair done (apart from worrying if they'll cut too much off!).  It's a real treat for me.  Hope you get plenty of rest & relaxation and aren't so knackered by the end of it.

I'm doing chores tonight in the hope to have some time out over the weekend - not sure what I'm doing but hopefully some chilling out and relaxing.

Hope everyone has a lovely time xxx


----------



## indekiwi

JJ, your donor and his partner are just amazing.  Wow!  Hope you have a chance to wind down now and relax after another hectic week.  

Jovi, good luck with those chores......

I spent 3 hours today charging after small people at a soft play centre - you really have to be a contortionist to get through all the gaps and up to the slides - I could do with a massage right now. Instead I'm trying to get the ground floor (open plan kitchen, dining room and lounge) tidied up before my visitors arrive tomorrow evening.  I have no more cupboards / drawers to stuff things in and am feeling somewhat daunted by the rest of the debris.  I have no idea how other people manage to live in pristine houses seemingly seven days a week.  I also have a work call tomorrow for which I need to prepare and having thrown my son's birthday party today, have run out of enthusiasm for more than sitting in the bath and reading a book.  Wish me luck - no, wish me discipline!!   

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - sounds very relaxing. Hope you have a good restful weekend

Indekiwi - hope you get your cleaning and tidying sorted out. I'm sure your visitors won't mind the 'lived in' look  

My sister decided at the last minute to come down today with the kids as hubbie is out tonight at a work do and then on a training day with work tomorrow. So I'm here at my mums hanging out with them - well, the kids are asleep now but you know what I mean. Will stay here until they head off at midday tomorrow and then pop out to do some shopping. Not at all exciting but I need to get a new vacuum cleaner - have not been able to hoover for weeks because it doesn't suck anything up....my carpets are now reaching unbearable state!

Sunday I have lunch with a friend and her 8 month old up in London - she's been back home in Oz since before Xmas so will be good to catch up on all her news

Hope everyone is having a lovely and peaceful weekend,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity I need a new vacuum cleaner want a cyclinder not upright- any tips would be good I have a Dyson but don't rate it, my donor has one of those with the faces on Henry ?? and the hospitals have them and they like theirs
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=173622.msg2765881#msg2765881
FF even had a thread on it !!
L x


----------



## lulumead

Hello

I have an oreck which is good! very lightweight and looks kind of oldfashioned which I like too!

JJ - your donor's lovely partner just sounds perfect!  Hope you get to relax now.

Indewiki - enjoy your bath sound like you need it.  and a tidy house is very overrated  

Suity - sounds like you have nice things planned, apart from work!

My weekend is suddenly jam-packed.  Started well today as I went to my GP who has agreed to give me one round of drugs on the NHS...not sure she is supposed to but she has!  Am off to Create open day tomorrow to find out more about natural/mild IVF, then have to nip to IKEA to buy a bench for a new schools project, got gel pens and card today - love buying that sort of stuff!! then sunday with friend and her two kids 12 and 8. Also have to clean the house and nip to the office to pick up stuff I forgot I needed for monday...grrr...

xx


----------



## Maya7

Jj1 am so jealous - I meant to make appointment to get my hair done but forgot!!  I love having hair done...enjoy your pamper session ... I'm going to try and sort something out tomorrow...

Suity ... you have perfect excuse for taking a break from cleaning... why would you go and throw that away? ...

Inde ... relax where you can ... you deserve a break..

Lulu - brave woman going to Ikea ... I always need to work myself up to going there...

Hope you enjoy your weekends
Maya


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,
Have got the whole weekend off work - very rare but.............. have got my damned assignment to do, so will be spending most of the weekend trying to get that finished, just over a week before hand-in.  

My Godson was 7 yesterday so will have to fit in sometime so see him too.

Suity - Vacuum cleaner shopping - I bought a bagless cleaner a few years ago and it broke within a few months so went back to my old cylinder that is now about 11 yrs old. I really begrudge paying for things like that. Enjoy your family time this morning.

I think we should all have friends like JJ1's donor partner - then life would be a lot easier, not having to worry about cooking and cleaning   enjoy your pampering.

Inde - I agree with Suity - the 'lived in look' is in. 

Lulu -  I love wandering around Ikea - enjoy, and try to get a bit of relaxing in there somewhere. Great news from GP.

Jovi - Hope you got your chores done last night and have an empty weekend to chill.

R x


----------



## bingbong

Hello everyone,

I just ordered a nintendo wii and wii fit   I am so excited as I have wanted one for ages   I really can't afford it and feel rather naughty but I couldn't resist! I can pick it up from Tesco on Monday afternoon, so have to wait until then. I so hope that I use it though, I have never been very good at exercising.

Roo, I do identify, I have two assignments to hand in on Wednesday, neither are finished. I am so fed up with studying though!   Good luck.

Suity, hope that you have successful shopping, boring but unfortunately necessary. Sounds like seeing your neices will be the better part.

JJ1, I so want your donor and his partner, I definately need people like that in my life!

Lulu, amazing news about the GP   Wondering how many extra things you will pick up in Ikea, that always seems to happen.

Inde, don't spend too long cleaning! I know what you mean though, I always seem to acquire things and have no where to put them!

Jovi, enjoy relaxing, very envious  

Well, now I have to get on with study  

Bingbong x


----------



## Roo67

Bingbong - I only have one to do and that is enough - don't envy you with 2 for wed.

What are you studyiing ?  Good luck

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I also need to get some studying done, it is annoying why do we choose to put outselves through this additional stress , pay for the privielge of studying  after all we've been to school!!  I have a hand in day in March but going away with the boys and to see friends and their family mid March and then a large assignment to be  in May (that I started in 2006!!). My donor also started his phd last October, he is very studious and one of those with their essays done way in advance!! and handed in before Dec  he was fretting as his results were due out and then delayed, but the receptionist told one of the group that 2 people had failed, so of course he thought it was him- and we had the woes of 'why am I doing this and I have already nearly finished the 2ns essay but if I failed the first I'll be kicked off etc etc', but in fact he got an A, so has renewed enthusiasm and now has to get another!!

Thankfully we only get pass or fail.

L x


----------



## Roo67

I feel that I am being penalised for doing my training 20yrs ago as all i recieved was a certificate - all new nurses come out with degrees or diplomas now  and i am playing catchup, experience doesn't seem to count anymore.  I can't even get a sideways move without my dgree let alone promotion.

I passed my research exam with 74% so have now put pressure on myself to do well in all modules so get a higher class of degree.

I always strive to be one of the ones who gets assignments done way in advance, start off with good intentions but it just never seems to happen. 

goo luck everyone - happy studying.

r x


----------



## bingbong

Totally agree with the studying, why do we put ourselves through this! And Roo it does suck, I mean being able to write a good essay doesn't mean that you are good at a job,especially a people job like nursing. I am studying an MSc in psychology and counselling, again I can't get very far without a masters these days, which is so annoying. I love it though, and hate it too. the stress of deadlines is the worst, two due on wednesday and then another at the end of March, and then another in April and another in May, it is just never ending!!! 

Happy painting Rose, it actually sounds quite nice, that and choosing carpets. Sounds like you are nesting already  

Hope everyone is having a good day
Bingbong x


----------



## Annaleah

Sounds like busy weekends are being had- studying, DIY, laundry.  All of which I should be doing.  Have sucessfully managed to sit for several hours in pjs doing nowt.  Got distracted de hairing arms & underarms - very ouch. I think the essay and curtain rails will have to wait till tomorrow. 
Hope everyone's essays, painting and weekend treats going ok
A x


----------



## winky77

...ooo all this talk of vacuums, studying and de- hairing......now feel kind of bad that have spent my weekend in Prague flitting between trying to be cultured (classical concert and Salvador Dali exhibtion) and downright debauchery at the 'Sex Machines' museum followed by the chocolate museum!!  Was particularly intrigued by the 'p*ssing chair' which looked disturbingly like my granny's old armchair ...but with removable bottom for the 'recipient' to slide underneath ?!?     Also very strange array of other 'toys'......and felt like a complete Perve watching a very dodgy 1920s b&w porno movie....but too embarassed to get up and leave either !!!  Am sure I would have been fine in there with someone else but felt v odd being there alone ( I went there after mum had left ... hasten to add!!!!) ....didn't help that I was wearing a red flasher type mac too! 

Now the chocolate museum was much more like it !!  Bought some orange chocolate buttons (actually coloured orange!) ...has to be done as the fertility colour!!! 

I am now on the bus back to Brno....meeting up with an American woman tonight so nice to have some company ! 

Must do some work tomorrow tho....brought lots with me and have hardly touched it ! 

...Winky


----------



## Annaleah

oooo...had to read the chair bit twice, clearly a bit slow today but I now have an unshakable picture in my head - not so good!!


----------



## Roo67

Oohh winky     - your weekend sounds a lot more exciting than our mundane ones.

I took my books with me and had every intention of starting my assignment but didn't even open my books, did take them out of my case though  

Just been to see my godson - was too busy playing with his new Wii game to have much to do with me today so had to have lots of cuddles from his little sister instead   she is now 6 months old but is still timy and only wieghs about 12 lbs. She is full of cold so not very happy with herself, did manage to get her to sleep eventually though.

r x


----------



## indekiwi

Whoops, I was a bit slow re the chair as well. Call me old fashioned and lacking in creativity, but some things are just way beyond my understanding as to why they might provide a thrill.  On the other hand, would have been quite interested in seeing the museum - voyeurism clearly more me?! 

Well, the lived in look is the state I managed to get the house _to._..it was more like someone's idea of armageddon previously.  I can at least hold my head up now and not blush as my visitors walk thru the door. A skip - now there's the idea! I combined two houses of stuff about six months ago and haven't got around to sorting it all out.  Throw in a small child with seemingly tons of plastic fantastic, a springer spaniel with an unerring habit for finding mud and we have a recipe for chaos.

As for the party on Friday, I structured it as a play date - there wasn't any way on this earth that five 3 year olds with respective parents were going to fit into my house so I decamped to Go Bananas. Marvellous! Grown ups enjoy it as much as the poppets so win win situation. Little man was ecstatic with his ride on wooden train and lots of new books, and I was less than ecstatic with the amount of crap he managed to fit into his mouth at a single sitting.

I am in awe of anyone that dedicated themselves to essays / studying today. Good luck ladies, hope you made excellent progress.  

Looking forward now to a much more relaxed Sunday with zip housework and maximum time in the garden, visitors allowing.

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lots of studying going on this weekend it seems - hope you all get it done.....I have work to do - mostly reading - which I am trying to ignore...will get to it tomorrow night instead

Bought the vacuum cleaner - no idea what sort it is, but small, light and bright pink - and most importantly, relatively cheap, so sure it will be fine. I'm not at all interested in things like that but old one had stopped sucking anything up and I have cream carpets so it was all getting a bit annoying. 

Had lovely afternoon/eve yesterday and morning today with nieces and nephew - bless them they are so lovely (admittedly I'm probably a little biased!)
Quiet eve in tonight, indulging in some wine as haven't had any for ages  

Winky - that museum sounds like fun - might put it on the agenda for my next visit!

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

hope everyone has had a good day, all sounds very busy. Am v impressed with the amount of studying that goes on here, really don't know how you all manage to fit it in.

Inde: party sounds great idea....its really annoying when you have to clean up before everyone comes, and then again when they leave!  decamping elsewhere much more fun    Ride on train sounds good too.

Am off to eat some scones with cream and jam, special treat. Yum.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky your sex museum sounds intriging!!

I was at the hairdressers this afternoon- roots and cut- I got up this morning and my donors partner had brought home crossisants, the papers, Grazia and other magazines, so think I am going to go to bed as it there is nothing on tv and I am tired.  I booked in for a facial tomorrow afternoon. It is so nice that we have had blue skies and sunshine this morning.

Have a good weekend everyone.
L x


----------



## winky77

Hey it's Friday!! What's everyone up to this weekend?!?

I would like to say that I will be having as interesting a time as the sex and chocolate museums of last weekend in Prague....but alas no! The only highlight is Mini stopping in for a cup of tea as she passes thru my area tomorrow (looking forward to a catch up!!!) . I might brave the cinema on my own tomorrow night....has anyone seen ' He's just not into you?'....please tell me if it's no good! Sunday I have to write a proposal and generally sort my life out!

I am now sat in Manchester airport wishing astral travel had been invented. Love flying but can't be bothered waiting about ...(usually why I normally check in 5 mins before take off!) ....but my workshop finish time doesn't quite give me enough time to get the earlier flight. Oooo...flight just boarding for Prague and some of my friends are there this weekend....maybe I could just head back there?!?! No really....will be nice to have a weekend at home!

Well....guess what....another one of my embarassing fertility moments today...tis all going in the book I swear!......so I was running this workshop today and I nipped to the ladies at lunchtime to 'insert' the not so user friendly ball bearing-like Utrogestan pessaries....and I dropped one (or rather it kind of fell out before I could get it in..) and *rolled* into the next cubicle.....and the very kind occupant (who was one of my trainees) picked it up and passed it back to me ....OH MY GAWD!! Fortunately, she did wash her hands ...but I was MORTIFIED!!! UGH!!! I had to pretend I had a headache starting and they were some unusual shaped tablets I had bought abroad!     Why do these things always happen to me?!?!?

...Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - you'd better start writing!!  That's a classic!!!
Am spending this weekend over at Arbroath with the RM families.... bless them - they've been through so much.  Stopping off at winky's for a cuppa and a catch up - can't wait!!!
Haven't had much normal conversation lately so looking forward to it..
day off monday then off to Newcastle wednesday for another brief - hopefully catch up with Roo!  Can't wait!  
Right now for my 40mins on rower..... I WILL lose weight before next tx......... 
Mmmmmmmmm chocolate (in the style of homer)....
Take care mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky   
That's funny....odd shaped headache tablets indeed!

Have a lovely weekend and enjoy tea with Mini

I'm doing nothing tonight - it's been a long and stressful week at work and for some reason I'm not sleeping at all well which isn't helping. Have decided to indulge in a glass of wine tonight, trying not to drink too much overall but then again sometimes you just need a nice glass of red  

Sunday I'm being godmother to my friend's little girl - they live up near Stratford so going to stay with my aunt and uncle tomorrow night - think we have a curry planned for dinner - yum! Then christening Sunday morning and then the drive home - weekends are too short  

Am kind of looking forward to the weekend but on the other hand the christening will be quite bittersweet for me. Of course I love being a godmother and having a special relationship with the child rather than just being a friend of the parents, but at the same time, I just want so much to have a child of my own. And christenings are always full of children and talk about children which is hard when you are single and childless. My friend and her hubbie know about the tx, but of course the other guests won't and I can hardly bring it up when they ask (which someone always does at these things) whether I have kids

Sorry, that turned into a bit of a whinge, didn't mean it to. Like I said, been a long week...
Think I might go and open the wine now. 

Have a fabulously good weekend one and all  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi

Am knackered tonight - its been a long week ... so hope to get some zzzzzzz s.

One of my sisters is coming down on the train to meet me for lunch in Dublin tomorrow so hopefully that will be nice...i havent seen her for couple of months and I've grown a bit since then ... hope we wont fall out (we dont always exactly get on) ... 

Of course, there is cleaning waiting for me that I've neglected for a while so that may be Sunday taken care of.. unless I can convince someone to go see Che with me in the cinema...or go by myself...

Hope everyone has nice weekend ahead..

Maya


----------



## bingbong

Winky   you must tell me when your book comes up!

Suity, totally understand about the christening   

I have had a totally crazy week and am so tired. But on Sunday I am flying to Arizona, USA, so I have to wash my clothes, decide what to take, and pack, along with sorting a million and one things out before I fly. I tell you, I think that I will get on the plane and collapse. Will be nice to have some sun though. I will be back a week on Monday.

Does anyone know how much the Heathrow Express costs? One way or return? 

Have a good one everyone, 
Bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Ahhhh, I just want to make a general announcement to the entire world that I have no intention of doing housework for hours on end this weekend...unlike the last one (although the ironing is never far away)     I have my cousin coming over tomorrow - the only relation I have on this side of the world - and as always it'll be great to catch up.  Apart from gardening, that's the only plan I have for the weekend so I hope the forecast is for fine weather so that she can have a glass of wine while I slog it out with the slow worms that scare the **** out of me from time to time!   

Winky, mortified for you, but most amused as well (I've also been having pessary dramas of late  )  Hope you and Mini have some fun together (and Mini and Roo next week, for that matter!)

Claire, safe journey to Brighton.

Maya, good luck avoiding the sensitive buttons with your sis!  

Suity, hope you manage to de-stress a little from the week and enjoy the christening.

Bingbong, Hth Express is £32 return.  Have a fab time in the US of A!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky you did make me laugh with your 'tablet ' ordeal!! I went to see Diary of a Shopaholic with 3 freinds and it was a funny chic flick that we laughed through.

L x


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - i'm spotting a theme with you and toileting disasters!!!  

I've just had my boiler repaired after weeks of brokeness so i'm tempted to spend the whole weekend having a hot shower!!

Indekiwi - i'm with you on the no- housework thing this weekend.  My house isn't perfect but it's clean enough. My doing some kitchen sink & cupboard shopping on the internet though - that can be my weekend form of housework.

Bingbong - enjoy Arizona 

Suity - enjoy your wine and hope there's not too many pinch at the heart moments at the christening 

Friend has just called to say take away has arrived at hers - better go!!
Happy weekending to all, Annaleah xxx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Well my weekend is pretty similar to last weekend. Studying and working  

I have nearly finished my assignment and got one of the new nurses to proof read it and she thought it was really good - lets hope the tutor that marks it does too.    I had to devise an assessment tool and showed that to our psychologist and he knew I had pinched bits from others but then asked where i had got another part from as it was really good and would be really useful and when I said i made it up he was really impressed. 

My mum and dad moved today so need to go and see them and their new flat (as not seen it yet) from a large 3 bed bungalow into a 1 bed retirement flat, should be pretty snug with all their furniture  


Winky - it could only happen to you !! 

Suity - hope you have a good weekend - know what you mean about christenings I have 2 coming up.  

Mini - looking forward to meeting up on wed.

Hope you all have lovely weekends - abandon the housework for the weekend and have a restful time.

R xx


----------



## Annaleah

Can't sleep - have all the tickers vanished or am I actually dreaming


----------



## indekiwi

Annaleah, just scrolled back - Bingbong's is working (fantasmagorical weight loss woman!!)

A-Mx


----------



## Annaleah

nope ...can't see a thing!!!!   I am not using my BT browser as it is sooo slow.  Using firefox which I haven't used in months so maybe that's why.  Still can't think of sleeping.....aaaargh...i think trawling the main board pg loss thread is v bad for my sanity.. the answers just aren't there!!!! 
Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My donor and his partner are staying and we are all going to a funeral tomorrow morning of a young colleague, so very sad a lovely young vibrant and fantastic Dr diagnosed and died from cancer very suddenly.  My donors partner has one hour off work for the funeral.

Haven't really thought what else to do- studying, work for work- on call next week again so I'll be knackered and in early every morning.

My poor donors partner injured himself on Wed night when he fell of a seat on the train (he was asleep) ended up in A+E, on morphine, he is clutching at his ribs as he may have fractured them according to the Xray and bruised the lungs, but he is determined to not be sick- and some staff would go off sick with a slight cough!  We'd been in Soho for dinner and they were heading home.  
We went to a friends leaving dinner last night, and my donors partner is usually very chatty, but the poor soul was clutching his lung all the time. I suggested he should wear a corset but it didn't go down too well!
It really upsets me to see him unwell and in pain.

L x


----------



## bingbong

Thanks Indekiwi   I can't quite believe it myself.

JJ1, sorry to hear about the bruised lung, sounds horrible and very painful!

Hope that everyone has a good weekend, I have so much to do today to prepare for flying tomorrow!

Bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morning All, 

I'm having a long weekend this weekend as had Friday off and have Monday off aswell!! Not much planned though, just had to start using my holidays up before end of March - I don't do a full week now until the beginning of April! Have my nephews 5th birthday party this afternoon, but apart from that I will be doing a little housework as and when I feel like it and just chilling out.

Winky, you do make me lol with your little escapades  !! I hope that you are writing them all down because I don't think that you would be able to remember them all when you come to write a book.

JJ, sorry that you have a sad day ahead of you. Hope that your donor's partner gets better soon too 

Suity, hope that you manage to enjoy the christening    

Claire, hope you enjoy your stay with your friends in Brighton  

Hope everyone else has a good one!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I went to the funeral with the boys, it was very sad a 31 yr vibrant, talented lady fantastic medic dead within weeks of diagnosis of cancer to death. The church was packed, my donor was next to me and started crying , there wasn;t a dry eye in the place. My donors partner is still suffering and was clutching his ribs, but afterwards went straight to work, he is in a worse state than most of the pts!

Rose- I am not very good at ironing (my donor is great !) a skill I never inheirited from my mother who would even iron dishcloths.  I take shirts, dressed, trousers, bedding to the dry cleaners and collect them all clean and pressed on Saturdays.  In fact I only do towels,underwear, jeans and t shirts at home. My friend even used to have a company collect and bring them home for her.

L x


----------



## Maya7

JJ1 - it must have been a tough funeral... they are always emotional but when someone hasnt had a chance to live their life through fully, it is so much more poignant... not a great day really for your donor's partner ... i hope that his dedication to work is at least recognised - not always the case!

I was supposed to meet my sister for lunch but she cancelled ... she didnt realise (and for once i didnt either) that the rugby international was on and the trains were more than twice the price and full of boisterous rugby fans... Was feeling a bit sorry for myself today - think I'm just tired after busy week - so went out for walk and came back from the shop with big tub of icecream...thought it was as good a way to spend saturday as any other.. 

Hope other weekends are going well..

Maya


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps....

JJ....how awful about your colleague...it is so tragic when a life is cut short.  I have to admit I bought the Hello copy with Jade Goody's wedding....never really liked her as a celebrity but it is so tragic that she is dying and the pics of her and her boys made me cry...   

Rose....good luck with those tricky spindles!!  Boy have I painted a few spindles in my time! 

Claire...hope you're having a good time in Brighton!  My oldest school friend lives down there now and I often there for my dose of seaside! 

Maya...sorry you lunch got cancelled...but no fall out either eh?!

Lou Ann.....enjoy your long weekend....you are probably covered in cake by now or being held to ransom by some over excuberant 5 year olds?!?

BingBong....Enjoy your trip !  Work or play? 

Annaleah....hello ....but then you are probably not reading this as still in that hot shower?!

Indekiwi.....shall we start a 'life is too short for ironing' thread !??!?

Roo....you poor thing with all this work and studying....hope you'll find some space to play soon and come up to Scottieland again!  I need to work 2moro too so can sympathise! 

Well I had a lovely catch up with Mini this am.....or should I be saying  Skinny Mini.....it looks like you've lost way more than half a stone chuck!  Looking Gooood!!!  We had lunch in Dobbies with all the old people and families with kids that need entertaining by the fish tanks.....love that place!  Treated myself to my secret affliction.......every now and then I have an irrepressible urge to buy a £2 cheesy Danielle Steele weepy and just lie on the sofa and cry for the rest of the afternoon.....this one was called 'Daddy' and starred Patrick Duffy!  People died, babies were born, divorced happened, love was found.....and all in 90 mins! Bliss!! 

So I am borrowing my friend's hubbie to go and watch a second dose of SlumDog tonight whilst she takes her son to something much more pre-teen!  I couldn't round up any girlies for the chick flick...should have gone alone but there's something about Saturday night in the cinema on your own that doesn't quite work for me....any other day of the week I'd be fine !?!?  Mad or what?!?!  Going round to their for chilli first.....which will of course mean that I will need a good two scoops of icecream at the cinema to cool me down afterwards! 

lol ....

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - yes please with the 'life's too short for ironing' thread.  I didn't realise it was such an activity!! My clothes get ironed on the end of the bed just before i dash out of the door to work (and sometimes not even that).  I often get compliments on my clothes so that helps me justify the 'ironing isn't necessary' ethos.  Hope you enjoy your chilli ice cream combo.

Maya - hope you're enjoying your ice cream too

JJ - sorry to hear about your colleague 

Rose - hope the painting is going well - they're very fiddly.  I think my next FET will be around late May/ June so I'm going to take the opportunity to do kitchen and bathroom before then - i'm sure i'll have lots of DIY posts over the next few months (that reminds me has anyone ever used tap revivers?) 

Claire - hope you're enjoying Brighton

Bingbong - just PM'd you.  Hope the packing is done.

I was very tame - 20 minute shower, then out at a dancing class at lunch and I am off dancing in a couple of hours (possibly with my new £4.99 dress from Zara sale - my entire wardrobe and life in general has gone ecomony class since TTC)  

Hope all weekends are restful, minimum ironing affairs 
Annaleahxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks Coco (and everyone else...) 

Just got back. Was a lovely christening, although I always feel mildly guilty about the actual religious part of the ceremony. I'm not an atheist, but I'm certainly agnostic - god just doesn't really play a role for me and yet there I am reading out all the prayers etc. Mind you one of the other godparents is a Buddhist, so he was even more out of place than me  

They did this really lovely thing where they handed out coloured cards and pens to the entire congregation and we all had to write a message for the little girl being christened, and then they put them all up on a board like a rainbow (the cards were the right colours to make a rainbow) and afterwards they are going to put them in a book for her. I thought it was such a lovely thing to do and quite unusual. 

Bit of a funny moment when it came to the actual baptism part as there was no water in the font, so the lady doing the teas and coffees poured in a kettle full of boiling water   Had to sing the hymn twice whilst someone else went off to find cold water so as not to scald the baby!

Got through the lunch etc afterwards fine, it was only in the car on the way home that I got rather sad about how everyone else is in a couple with children and I'm the only single person in the whole wide world...which of course I know I'm not, but it does rather rub it in at these sorts of events - with the exception of my friend's widowed mother who is 82, I was the only single person with no kids amongst 40-50 people....can't help feeling sad and also wondering if everyone is looking at me and wondering what's wrong with me (again, I'm sure they are far too busy with their own lives to even pay much attention to me but these dos always make me a bit paranoid)

Anyway, nice to be home and in my pjs! Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. JJ - sorry to hear about the funeral, so very sad when people die before they've had a chance to live a full life   

Wish it wasn't Monday tomorrow....could do with an extra day,
Suitcase
x

PS just buy clothes that don't need ironing - that's my trick


----------



## indekiwi

Yippee - it's the weekend and I have chocolates!     No particular plans but hope to be out in the garden at some stage and finish a book before the next meeting of the book group I joined recently.  Oh - and catch up with a shedload of work projects that needed to be completed yesterday.    

Bon weekend to all!

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Oooohhh, Shaun the Sheep!!!!!!!  He's a winner in our household!     Enjoy! A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

Coco - that made me laugh. I'm a member of lovefilm and am working my way through Dallas


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma love the bump photos!!

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

LadyL - lovin the bump!!
Am off to see mortgage adviser - although have forgotten all pay statements etc etc.... piddle.... then its off to take parents out for their ruby wedding anniversary.........  Fly back to Scotland tomorrow!!  Then 2 weeks duty....  
Ah well....
Have a great weekend mini x x  x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am hoping for a quiet weekend, I need to go shopping and find some gifts as I am going to see my friends and donors family next weekend, and we also have a friend leaving the UK emigrating to Spain, so we are all going to see Priscilla Queen of the Desert when it starts wiht Jason Donovan, on Friday night for  night out. I'll need to be organised and pack during the week

I have some admin stuff to do....work and uni stuff.

My donors partner cracked his ribs a week ago, and went to work 2 days afterwards and did 2 long days, he said that the pain was getting better - he took morphine and tramadol- then he said that it seemed to be getting better he stayed with me Tue, Wed and on Thurs evening we went out for dinner and champgane and then he left me as was going to stay the night with his partner (my donor) who was on a teaching faculty so staying with them in the hotel and have a few drinks etc - and then the pain got worse my donor text em to say to say that he was crying in pain and he ended up in A+E again, I said you were ok when you left me, what had he done to him!!!- but apparently when fractured ribs are calcifying it is painful, so he came back to me on Thurs night and they both went home on Fri. So I am alone this weekend.

L x


----------



## winky77

am definately losing the plot......last night my friend and I drive 20 miles each to meet at a cinema halfway between us to find the film we were going to see was not on...(He's just not that into you)....so we are trying to suss out what else to watch and the guy on the desk is reading out the film descriptions but he had the strongest accent and not the greatest reading skills....so that was no help...plumped for 'Confessions of a Shopaholic'.....worth a watch just for Hugh Dancy...yum !!!  But I hated the talking manikins....totally spooked me! 

...so today....I lie awake from 5am until 7.07am with a pot of pee by my bed .....just waiting to test at the 'optimum witching hour'.....like when did I get so supersticious?!?!?  And we all know it got me nowhere!

....and then I do a rush drive over to Staples at Glasgow to buy a desk top flip chart for the stand I was hosting at International Women's Day event this pm.....and a friend phones to say....are you sure it is this pm.....and I am like yeah of course !!....my friend who's helping me turns up......and we check the flyer......the flippin event is tomorrow pm?!?!??!  The council originally told me it was the 7th....all our emails have referred to the 7th.....and I didn't spot the flyer said anything different ?!?!?  We were still not sure so went to the venue,.....and there's an Antique fair on.....I feel like an Antique today so maybe I should have set up my stand anyway?!?

So now I have an afternoon at home....will try and do some of the things I promised myself I would do tomorrow!!

...going to go to Pics again tonight.....prob Young Victoria....need the distraction....

derr.......


----------



## Elpida

Winky - I hope the film provided some distraction - let me know what it's like as it's one of my possibilities for tomorrow afternoon. I saw surveillance last night - pretty good (popcorn was fantastic) a bit of violent escapism is always good for a Friday night. Talking of which did anyone see Red Riding on Thursday, simply stunning!

My Saturday morning was spent with my best friend as she had her final wedding dress fitting, I nearly cried! She looks simply stunning. I've seen the dress all the way along but each time it's just amazing. I then went for a massage to try and sort out my back and that's about it. I'm shattered, really can't be bothered to do anything. 

JJ you're always so active, where do you find the energy?

Hope everyone's having a good Saturday evening

E x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky and E I liked the film, fun and frivilous feel good. I only like light hearted love stories!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - my sister insisted on 'he's just not that into you' on Weds and I wasn't impressed....so good job you saw something else. 

Just back from my weekend in the Peak District - was lovely. But stressed now as lots to do tonight (washing, ironing, finishing sex ed report for school governor meeting, preparation for workshop in London tomorrow, shower etc etc etc) - must go and do it rather than catching up here!!

Hope you all had lovely weekends,
Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hi Suitcase....glad you had a good Birthday weekend HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!  ...but shame you have such a long 'to do' list for a sunday evening.....and it is such good telly!!! Dancing on Ice in 10mins.....hurrah !!!  Thanks for the warning about the film....twice things have conspired for me not to watch it....so beginning to get the message it is not meant for me!  Loved 'Young Victoria' last night though. 

Well I had a fun afternoon which was a good distraction from my fertility woes.  The local MultiCultural Partnership organised an event to celebrate International Womens Day and my friend/colleague and I ran a stand offering coaching on work-life balance issues.  Wasn't so much a business opportunity as a fun celebration of different cultures....lots of indian dancing, chinese chi gong, scottish dancing etc etc plus foods from different cultures.... I really enjoyed it as there are some lovely people I have met over the last few weeks working with the multi-cultural partnership group.  Was looking at all the cute kids dressed in different cultural dress and got me thinking about adoption again....I am going to start looking into the idea of adopting from overseas again......have a pull to India in particular......

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

Hi Winky...if you want any intercountry adoption advice PM me...although Scotland might be different to down here.  
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Had a great time last night, went to see Priscilla Queen of the Desert with friends, excellent show would highly recommend if you like these sort of muscicals - it is our friends last ngiht in UK before he emigrates to Madrid.  Then my donor dragged us out of bed before 0700 to get to the airport, he is a stickler for time and so I am here 3 hours before flight, so we had a fry up to help the heads !!the boys have just gone to board theire flight and mine to Dublin goes as noon.  We are then all meeting up on Monday for Paddy's Day and then home to UK on Wed pm.

Have a good weekednd
L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, hope you have a fantastic time in Dublin - and there for St Patrick's Day as well - should be lots of fun to be had!  

Well, had a friend to stay last night that I hadn't seen in ages so we had a good few hours of chin wagging to catch up on followed by a long walk over the hills around home this morning.  It's a lovely day here and I have spent another hour out in the garden digging for all I'm worth since it's likely that tomorrow will be ET (I won't know for certain until around 9 am which makes things a bit hectic in terms of catching a 10 am train to London) and I don't want to be doing any heavy lifting during the TWW.  Certainly plan on having a long hot bath tonight since it will likely be the last in a long time!    So Sunday will either be spent in the big smoke or alternatively in the vegetable patch putting in some more onions and artichokes - there is something very soothing about gardening.  In the meantime, must get some work out of the way, so adios, and hoping everyone is enjoying their respective weekends.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My donor stayed with me last night and he is at uni today so will pop back afterwards before driving home.  He is such a dedicated student! puts me to shame.  I have to pop out to have legs waxed / do some errands in town and then study as way behind and also finish laundry/unpacking from last week.

Nothing very exciting at all- wish I was at the meet!

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me too JJ - This weekend will be mostly working.... boo - even the sun's gone away!!! 
Saying that still in PJ's and chilling out....
Take care - have a great day today everyone x x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, Mini, you were missed!   

Well the tour of British rail train lines to get to and from Warwick has been interesting but exhausting, so I will be heading to bed in short order.  Tomorrow will be much less exciting I fear - a long walk with a bouncy and slightly dopey springer spaniel in store followed by efforts to get the house back in some semblance of order.  Some more sunshine would not go amiss, and if so, sod the housework!

A-Mx

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

Another 5 am start to the day, but at least I've been industrious, dusted, cleaned the bathroom, baked a cake and am just waiting until I can hear my neighbours through the very thin walls so I know it's ok to get the hoover out! 

I feel a bit sick after licking the bowl after mixing the cake - a Mexican Chocolate cake, it has hints of coffee, cinnamon, orange and vanilla and smells divine! I should perhaps have my porridge to level my blood sugar! It looks like today is going to be a murky one, I'm going to meet a friend later and will probably go for salty popcorn this evening (Duplicity I think).

What does everyone else have planned?


----------



## indekiwi

Esperanza, wish you lived closer to me - that cake sounds divine!!!


----------



## Sima

Yummy - that cake sounds good.

A lazy one for me today since I am recovering from my hysteroscopy.  All went well yesterday and they removed the offending fibroid which was sticking into my uterus.  For some reason they gave me several photos of the broid for me to keep.  Great!   My house guests have now gone back to Estonia and I am now being pampered at my parents.  It really should be the other way round it being Mother's day but I'm too pooped to do anything.  Guess I am still getting over the anesthesia.

Inde - I hope your train experience was not too traumatic.

Mini don't work too hard.

JJ - good luck with the studying


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sima so pleased that your hysteroscopy went well and that your family are looking after you- where did you have it done?  I find that anaesthetics do drain you.

Enjoy the sunshine
L x


----------



## Sima

Yep - I'm feeling so tired.  I might go to bed soon.  I had the hysteroscopy done at Holly House.  It's a small private hospital in East London/Essex which is not far from where I live.  Luckily I have health iinsurance which covered the procedure.


----------



## some1

Sima - glad to hear that the hysteroscopy went okay - hope you get sleep and feel better tomorrow 

JJ1 - hope your studying went okay!

Esperanza - how was the cake ?  it souds lovely!

Have had lovely weekend celebrating my birthday and first mothers day with my family - am absolutely pooped now though!

Some1

xx


----------



## aweeze

Sima - glad all went well. Hmm not sure that those pics will be the right type for the family phot album though!

Some1 - Happy Birthday and congrats on your first mothers day too. Shame you couldn't make the meet. I would have loved a squidge of little Jasmine. 


I've had a lovely weekend with the meet on Saturday and have been spoilt today with a lazy day, a happy little boy, a massive card from him (courtesy of his childminder) and another plus Wii Fit from him (courtesy of my mum). Then my bro cooked a lovely lamb roast dinner for me and mum.

Lou
X


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sima, glad that your hysteroscopy went well. Hope you are feeling a little better today 

Some1, belated happy birthday . Glad that you have had a lovely weekend celebrating it along with your first mothers day  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Elpida

I'm trying to delay the satrt of another week by keeping the weekend thread going. 

Some1 - sounds like a lovely, special day.

Aweeze - lovely goodies! Lovely of your child minder to do a card.

Sima, I'm glad all went ok - rest well

The cake was fantastic (if I do say so myself). Maybe we could have a summer picnic meet up - I could bake lots!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Some1 belated birthday wishes - glad you had a lovely birthday & mothers day, what a special weekend you have had  

Esperanza that cake sounds lovely, I should bake more, I really enjoy it when I make the effort - especially the eating!!  I just find it hard to get motivated to start, need someone to kick me up the  

Sima glad your hysteroscopy went well, anethsetic does knock you sideways for a couple of days.

Lou sounds like a lovely weekend, Wii fit is great fun.

Indekiwi hope you and little one (and slightly dopey spaniel!) had a lovely day yesterday.

JJ1 & Mini, my weekend wasn't anything exciting either!

Take care all
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

nothing very exciting planned- essay that should have been submitted on Fri!! and house stuff.  My donor's partner was here the last 2 days so we have a few later night stayed up chatting.  
L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, hope that you've managed to crack on with your essay and that you're pleased with the result (and can hand the flipping thing in and have it off your hands come Monday!)

I had a friend come to stay yesterday and she is blissfully snoozing her way through this morning - mind you, the clocks went forward this morning so it's probably not a sleep in by most people's standards.  
We plan on heading out on a long walk around the valley where I live and then she heads off around 2, at which stage I will need to start thinking about packing for an upcoming 3 weeks away in Asia / Australia, not to mention planting up the rest of the potatoes and onions in the vegie patch and a few dozen flowers that have begun to despair of ever getting out of their pots.  I've also been selling madly on EBay for the first time this month and have a few things to pack and despatch....and I wonder where the time goes.  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!

A-Mx


----------



## kylecat

Just got up early (7.30) and felt very pleased with myself as I can make the most of the day - however have now only just realised that it's actually 8.30!   What an idiot!

Claire - just saw your post and wanted to respond. What an awful thing to happen and what a total coward for not telling you face to face. I always think letters, e mails and text messages were invented for men as they allow them to avoid actually speaking to us and having to explain themselves. So glad you are with your sister this weekend - one thing you can always rely on is family and you sound like you've got a good one there. I have been let down on several occasions by men so I know what it feels like and was one of the reasons why at 36 I 'gave up' (at least temporarily!) and decided to 'go it alone'.
You'll be a fantastic mum, with or without a man by your side.

Hope you feel a little better soon
Love 
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima

Claire - I am truly sorry to hear that your ex has let you down again.   I can tell you are understandably heartbroken at the moment and I hope the pain will dull down soon.  I'm sorry to say this but your ex has acted in a very cowardly manner   and the very least he could have given you was to have told you of his plans face to face.  I am pleased that your family have rallied round and that you are still going to to carry on with your plans to tx in May.  That shows true determination and is a real sign you can still pick yourself up when everything is falling apart.  I cant' imagine how you are feeling right now since I guess you are now trying to get your mind back to moving back to tx with donor sperm after picturing the perfect picture of a family built with your ex.  Stay strong, things will get better.  Stay close to your family and friends and if you want to cry on their shoulders then please  do because it is the best therapy.    

Inde - the country life does sound very idyllic (even though I am not much of a gardener myself). Good luck with sorting out all your EBay packages and planning for your trip to Asia/Oz.  Is that business or pleasure?

JJ1 - I hope you managed to focus on your essay.  Can't be too hard with this awful weather.

I had a busy day yesterday.  I was on a course for most of yesterday training to be an Independent Visitor for young people in care.  I then met up with an old friend for drinks in the early evening and then onto supper with my brother who turned 30 yesterday.  I don't have much planned for today so I think I will finally tackle that huge pile of ironing which has been building up for a number of weeks now.


----------



## Sima

Hi Rose - the Independent Visitor role is a volunteer role but I will get paid expenses.  Contact is only for 3 to 4 hours once a month.  I am still job hunting.  There is not much out there in the financial sector at the moment so I am seriously considering switching career.  To tell you the truth I am also enjoying having the time off work.  I have never had a a big break before and I am definitely feeling more relaxed which should put me in a great position for when I start my next IVF in a few weeks time.  I might think of going travelling after my next cycle but my focus is on tx at the mo.

Enjoy the new bathroom.  You are so lucky to have such a handy dad to help out.  

Sima


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Claire - what a miserable flipping git    . Ohhhh, its how cowardly these men can be that gets me everytime. Just switches his phone off and clears off for a few days   . Never mind what effect that has on you eh? Please please don't give any more thoughts of hoping he's OK. He'll be just fine hun. You look after yourself. You have ever right to feel devestated and let down and I can't believe anybody would think you were stupid for giving it another go    

For what its worth - I think you're quite right to still go ahead with your plans, even if you are very upset now. When the treatment works you'll have a whole 40 weeks before bubs arrives and by that time nasty man will be nothing more than a distant memory. So I wouldn't cancel anything because you're so upset right now. Just my thoughts on it.................

So so sorry Claire


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem I am so sorry to hear about the rat letting you down, why do men not think things through and have other agendas.  ALso giving them another chance etc is all part of the process of letting them go and coming to terms with it in your mind I think, as you won't be thinking if only I had given him another chance- you can at east say I did and look what he did. So sorry you can do without the added stress and emotion though.

LL - Do you have anymore details on Orchid and the twins?  I hope that they are all doing well 

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Hi JJ

No - I haven't heard from Orchid. She hadn't been on-line for a while

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire am so sorry to hear about your ex.... what a total git!          
Am glad to read you've not cancelled your tx in may - like you say - this way you get to chose your baby's genes...
Take care and take time to heal x x x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Claire
So sorry to hear about ex. Of course you would have wanted to give him another go - you are only human, and you believed that he was serious.  What a s***.  You sound very strong and I think you are totally right to keep on going with your plans. Wish you the very very best of luck.
xxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Claire - sending you a big  

So sorry to hear what has happened. And what a mean, cowardly way to leave. You can and will find a better man than him....

And in the meantime you won't be alone in Brno so don't worry about that. Plenty of people there around the same time - I fly out 28th April so will be there when you arrive

Glad your family is taking care of you today
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire   , so sorry to hear that your ex has let you down again. What an ar$e!! No-one will think that you are foolish for wanting to create your family with what you believed to be a loving partner. I'm glad that your family are there for you and that you are continuing with your tx plans. Take care of yourself  

Rose, how nice that your Dad is helping out with your DIY. When I moved into my house, my Dad chose the smallest room to paint for me (the downstairs loo) and left everything else to me  . 

JJ, hope you have managed to finish your essay and find a little time to relax this weekend.

As the weather has been lovely today, I've done been out in the garden for a good part of it - can't remember the last time I cut the lawn, it so needed it. And, how nice is it that it is 7.30pm and it is still light outside - loving it!!

Hope everyone else has had a good one! 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Claire, it's truly awful to have all your certainties ripped apart due to someone else's dishonesty and to have had your trust betrayed.  I can't help but feel that you have had a lucky escape, albeit not necessarily of your own choosing.  In time someone else will be thanking his lucky stars that this confused human being passed up on a truly precious jewel in life.  In the meantime I hope you take comfort in the love and support of your friends and family (if the reverse, you would be there like a shot, right?!) and that the pain subsides.        

Sima, Rose, the trip is part business (Indonesia, India) part holiday (Australia to see family).  I really need to focus a bit on the day job having spent the past two months a bit fixated on TTC.  And yes, little man is very well travelled - he has two passports and a multiple entry visa to India.    He is certainly growing up as a global citizen.  

A-Mx

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I had a quiet one ..... was sooooo bored I got my knitting needles out    That is just wrong!  I need to get out more!  Watched The Women last night, a nice little no-brainer film.  

Lou-Ann I totally agree, was a lovely day, I feel a lot better in myself when it stays lighter longer and am more inclined to get out and about instead of being an anti-social git   

JJ1 hope the essay was completed and you got some me time too.

Claire, I am so sorry to hear that he has let you down.  It is absolutely disgusting the way he has treated you, more so given your plans together.  It will take time but the pain does ease, hopefully come May and your tx you will have so much going on he will be a distant memory, glad to hear you are still going ahead.  I do wonder when men act like this and can't deal with it face to face just how they would cope with problems or a crisis in the future, probably a lucky escape for you hun, but that doesn't ease the pain.  You've had the strength to get as far as you have without him being around.  Glad you had company this weekend, how are you feeling hun?  Men!!!!!  

Indekiwi happy travels!!  Hope the business bit flies by and you have a great time with family.

Sima hope you find the job for you soon, in the meantime it sounds like the break is doing you good so make the most of the time for you!

Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend,
Love
Jovi x


----------



## winky77

ooo Claire...     just catching up on your news...how awful!  I think many of us know what it feels like to be fooled by a shallow, gutless wonder that tries to pass as a man but it's no real compensation when you are in the middle of it.  You have every right to be furious and gutted and sad and everything else on top of that. If the postings on these pages had fists the guy would be pulp by now.  At the same time...it is better to have happened now than out in Brno or something.....I admire your courage to pick yourself up and get on with things....it is great that there will be lots of peeps out there to support you and your family sound like gems too. 

 

..Winks


----------



## indekiwi

Evening all!  A very busy weekend in front of me, albeit most of it will be spent sitting on my butt trying to keep a small person either asleep or amused and by any means possible avoid irritating our fellow passengers on our two flights to Jakarta.  I am armed with colouring in books, stories, DVDs and a toy car.  Prior to this sustained effort, I merely need to put the presentation together that I will be using for the workshop that I'm giving over two days.  No pressure then.    

Bon weekend!

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Oh sounds like fun Inde .......... not , hope you manage to have good flights. 

I have a long weekend off, met Suzieb and Ruby tuesday and the girls for lunch today, have been out with my mum tonight for a belated mothers day meal, all fun stuff over and must get down to starting my next assignment tomorrow.  

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

indekiwi wow hope that you have a successful trip and your LO enjoys himself

I have a weekend of housekeeping and cleaning!!  I have fused the lights so need an electrician, have  the carpet cleaners coming, Only me bit is getting my hair done (well dirty roots wiped out) and seeing friends on sun pm.  Lots of work work to do
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Roo - not another assignment?  Surely this is injurious to your health of a weekend?!  Mind you, think I'd kind of like to swap my flights for your assignment right now - we have a four hour wait between flights in the small hours of the morning in Dubai and I am so not looking forward to heaving an exhausted 3 year old around as well as the colouring in books etc.    Today sounds like it was fun though, so at least you got a little R&R in there as well as the desk work.  

JJ - as soon as we arrive in Asia the small one will be feted like a god and therefore I am sure he will have a fabulous time of it.    The only tiny question niggling at the moment is how long it will take for him to adjust to the 8 hour time difference.    Good luck with the cleaning routine - hopefully your donor and his partner have seen to the backbreaking stuff over the past several weeks so that a little light dusting should do it!


----------



## winky77

Safe trip Inde....I'd offer to come and man the Etchasketch as plane entertainment if I could fit in a holiday!   

Roo....the lunch sounds fun...how is RubyT....haven't heard from her for ages...had some PMs bounce back...? 

Well....started my wkend a bit earlier too.....did a bit of work this morning whilst waiting for the bloke from the electric to arrive to install a new meter (i phoned in my electric readings earlier this week and turns out they were same as the last customer reading over 12 months ago.....closer look at my meter showed it had stopped working! ) Now will have to barter over estimating usage to get an accurate-ish bill !  Had lunch with friend then hairdressers for cut and colour  (bye bye grey!).  Went to see Marley and me this eve.....bawled eyes out !      

Am meant to be driving to Leeds tomorrow for a hen night and then Preston on sunday for dinner with friends, Manchester on monday to run a workshop, train down to London to run another workshop on Tuesday then train back to Preston...stay another night at friends then drive back to Scotland early wednesday calling at clinic for day 6 scan on the way home!  Am exhausted just listing it so am cutting out the hen night bit.....as AF finally here and with a vengeance I just can't face a night on town...doing sober karaoke with AF cramps....ho hum!  I only know the bride and she will understand I am sure.  

what's everyone else up to?  I really fancy a lie in but have hygeniest appt at 9am 2moro.....how the heck did that happen on a saturday..?!?!?  And after having a filling replaced on monday this week.....the dentist twice in one week?!!?! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Safe journey inde  
Roo - another assignment??      Say hi to SuzieB and RubyT for me... 
Winky - not surprised you've cancelled tonight - doesn't sound like you've got think to think let alone sit down.... 
Tesco delivery this morning which includes a lawn mower - was hoping for a delivery for the gardner from Desperate Housewives... but no such luck ... boo!!!  
Sorting out stuff ready for mum and brothers visit on my retun from Cezch... 
So housework and ironing for me...
Take care
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wow - busy weekends everyone! Have just arrived in Hong Kong. Last minute upgrade to business certainly helped with the flight. Hope you survive yours Inde - bad enough on your own let alone with a little one to entertain. Looking forward to some time with friends here over the weekend and then I've three very full work days before flying back late Weds. Will catch up properly tomorrow eve when have laptop instead of phone. Meantime enjoy the weekend! suitcase x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity have a good time working and playing in HK- Indekiwi hope you trip goes well, even do short hops to Ireland I think how on earth would I cope with all the luggage and a child!! but we'll hopefully all cross that bridge when we get there.

L x


----------



## Elpida

Well I'm officially exhausted reading about all the hectic, jet-setting and otherwise industrious weekends lined up for you all! we should rename this thread, planes, lawnmowers and laptops!

I have been awake since four and am not amused. I've pottered and cleaned as have a guests tonight for a poker and curry evening tonight. I'm cooking three dishes that I've not done before and also have to fit in my last lots of drugs including trigger shot  

I've just met my dad for coffee which was quite frustrating as he's getting so forgetful (he's 7 and I'm not at most tolerant at the mo - it was a brief catch up!

I went to see Damned United yesterday, quite enjoyable but went to a different cinema and the popcorn was inferior which put a dampner on things (and I don't like change   )

Take care all
E x


----------



## Maya7

Esperanza - your own weekend plans sound spicey enough between the curry and the poker .... Dont know if I'd have the energy for all the jetsetting this weekend (though if there was a spa at the end of the flight i could be persuaded)

Having my auntie over for lunch in a while and then my brother and sister-in-law for lunch tomorrow (obviously not having them for lunch, just cooking for them   ) ...


Maya


----------



## Roo67

Just had a plea from a friend on ********, that she needs someone to go for lunch with, I suggested her husband or kids, but gotta be an adult and DH is busy in the garden, would be rude to refuse wouldn't it ??

Oh well study will have to wait for a little longer. 

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Good on you Roo - do it!!!  Wish I could escape - waiting for a delivery... Just had a barney with Tesco as half my stuff didn't turn up!!!  Mmmm hormonal me....  nah!!        
Enjoy!
Mini x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo, it would be very rude not to    Have a lovely lunch!

Mini - I've been waiting for my groceries - they only managed to screw up one item!  Would be the one I wanted though.  Oh well, the bakery cookies are here so I won't grumble  

Indekiwi & Suity safe & happy travels!

JJ1 hope you enjoy your pampering, I do love having my hair done.  Shame about all the chores .... same here!

Esperanza you do have a lot of early mornings!  Wish I could get out of bed when I first wake, I'd be so much more productive!  Enjoy the food & poker .... and the last of the meds!

Winky, I wish I had half of your energy!

Hello everyone else, hope you're all having a good one!

Love
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - have just been out and bought some chocolate - that should ease the hormones...       my god what will I be like when finally pregnant     
Take care mini x


----------



## Damelottie

Got up early for me (10.00), and watch some of Jades funeral on the TV. Then went for lunch with my friend and managed to eat a whole pizza   . Came home Via M&S and got some bubs books in the sale.

Home chiling now. Going to watch Desperate Housewives and have a quick snooze. 
Lunch with the family tomorrow, and on Monday meeting a lovely FF for lunch xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am off out to an Ann Summers Party... have been putting it off all day as really not in the mood - saying that will have a glass of rose and may change my mind!!! LOL     
Missed the funeral - probably a good job and crying at everything!
Take care mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Scrap that - got all the way there and it was last night!!!             Blaming it on the hormones again!!!
Mini x


----------



## Roo67

oh mini - good job you wern't really in the mood


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini  , oh well at least you won't have to pretend to be sociable!

Roo, hope your lunch was nice - it would have been so rude not to go  

Suity and Inde, hope you both manage to enjoy your trips and not have to do too much work 

Es, enjoy your poker and curry evening, hope the last of your injections go ok 

I've just had the usual saturday - housework etc. My sunday job starts again tomorrow, so early night tonight as have to be up at 4.30am  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini    

I'm all at a loss don't know what to do with myself.  Listening to some music, have a bottle of white open so might have to indulge myself!  Can't find anything I fancy on TV so might get Sex & The City out  

Managed to get a few chores done, had a little burst of energy this morning!  Cut the grass.  Ooooh I'm so rock and roll


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Blimey Lou-Ann that's the middle of the night!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, I know, if all goes to plan this year, it will the last year that I do it 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

What are we like!!!  Just watched Angus thongs and snogging - brilliant - transported back to the days of my teens.... Wasn't life soooo simple then.
Have a good weekend x x 

Jovi - hopefully the sun will come out tomorrow so I can use new mower.. hate gardening though...
Take care mini x x


----------



## winky77

ooo LouAnn .....what on earth is your sunday job that involves getting up that early.....are you moonlighting as a weekend milklady!?

Mini.....shame about the Ann Summers party! .....I've been watching the Sex Education show all week and has opened my eyes a bit!  That and finding the Rabbit my last tennant left in the bedside cabinet...don't think I told the rest of the girls on here about that ?!?!  Can you imagine if I hadn't found it and then my new tennant would have done ! 

Roo...I hope you enjoyed your lunch! 

Inde/Suity...hope your longhauls have gone ok! 

Jovi....I wish I could have mowed the grass...has been all wet and murky here today.....and I've had horrid AF so been lying on sofa watching dvds all pm.

LadyL....how was Jade's funeral...was it all on Living TV?  I don't have that channel. I have found the whole Jade story fascinating in a weird way!

Maya..Esperanza...hope your lunch /curry nights have been fun!!! 

Well I am vegging on sofa....still....hotwater bottle on my stomach and my back....and watching The Interpreter....but kind of lost the plot as I've been FFing at the same time! 

Driving down to North West tomorrow....

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

hope everyone having good weekends...its been so lovely and sunny in london, even have the back door open as I speak, and dried some washing on the line...simple pleasures!

Off to swim now...trying to swim 2000 lengths by the end of the year, as sponsorship thing for chinese charity - am hoping to fund a years worth of art supplies to a chinese orphanage...only on 240 lengths so far.  If i was superhuman I could do it all in one go!

Winky: indeed the sex education show has been an eye opener, found it quite depressing that both girls and boys seemed to think fake (.) (.)'s  were best. Hope AF eases, that sounds horrible.

This afternoon, some small friends (i.e children) are coming so I am planning to eat cake!

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Howdy all, have survived two flights with neither of us throwing a king sized tantrum, all luggage having shown up, the hotel transfer showing up on time AND the hotel booking in the system - triumph!!!    Small person is snoring in bed (relief all round) and I only have about 70 slides to do before tomorrow morning when the workshop starts (a look of worry flashes across my countenance followed by blind faith that this is not insurmountable  )  

Suity, hope you're enjoying time with your friends in HK before business starts in earnest.  

Winky, hope AF relents soon.  Am most amused at the thought of the rabbit being left behind....can you imagine the feeling of horror that will stalk up on your ex tenant once they realise it's missing and put 2 and 2 together.  

Maya, will be working on the spa option at the tail end of Tuesday - time off for good behaviour and all that.  

Anyway, better be off and piling on the slides.  Adios and bon weekend!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good Luck preparing indekiwi- I always leave things to last minute as well!!  

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lovely lovely weekend here. Arrived about 5pm Saturday, went out for yummy Vietnamese last night with friends then spent today at the beach with them and their 2 little ones (2.5yrs and 9mths).Then headed into town, checked into hotel and out for delicious Peking Duck with other friends here. 

Wish I was on holiday - not looking forward to having to go to work tomorrow, been so nice just hanging out with friends. Humidity is good for the sinusitus too and apart from swollen left side of face (delightful!), am almost back to normal....at least not sniffing incessantly anyway....

Great that you arrived with not too much hassle Inde. Hope those slides get done and you get some sleep too

I hear it's lovely weather back home, hope you're all out in the garden enjoying it. I'm off to bed. See you all next weekend - and it's Easter so a long one - hurrah  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Inde, glad that your flights were okay for you both. Hope you manage to get all your slides done on time.

Suity, glad that you have managed to spend a little time relaxing. Hope that work isn't too stressing for you.

Winky, lol at your surprise find in the ex-tenants room! 
My sunday job is nothing exciting - carpark marshall at the local car boot (5.30-11.30) . It was absolutely freezing first thing this morning, but did eventually warm up by about 10am. Still it brings in some extra money for the baby fund . 
Hope that your AF cramps have started to ease off 

Lulu, good luck with your swimming challenge , think it would take me several years to swim that many lengths  

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I was having a busy sunday, and then was supposed to collect my friend from East London and drive to NW London and meet my other friend for dinner.  I had the carpet cleaners here yesterday so decided to spring clean.  I fused the house's light circuuit so the electrician is coming bacl at 0600 (and they arrive at 0600 on the dat last time!!)so I have lamps and candles for light - showering in candlelight is harder!!!

Then I was driving from Hackney to Willesden this afternoon as we were going for a bite to eat and the smoke/steam started to pour out from the bonnet, and so I stopped and pulled over on the red route, and all this brown fluid came pouring out of the underneaath. The nice RAC man came after about 1 1/2 hrs and told me that my cooling hose and values had gone, he did some makeshift repair and so I have to find a garage to have it mended by Thurs or else it will be stuck in there till after Easter!!  Istayed calm as it is only fertility things that I loose it, my donors partner just rang to makesure that I was home safely and he said that my donor said did I stay calm, and I said I did it is only fertility when I come out with' your trying to kill my baby before it has even arrived and not giving me a chance'!!  

I may ask my manager if I can have an al day or at least half day so that i can get things sorted but we had a busy day planned tomorrow for work.

ARRRRG hope it isn;t too expensive and they get it done as my friend is coming for Easter and we are going to the boys for the holidays!!

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, sounds like you have had an eventful weekend. Hope you managed to get your electrics sorted, and your car fixed before the Easter break  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes I asked my boss if I could have an AL day and he agreed, so got eletectrics and car sorted. Then I started sorting through so gave charity shop 5 bags full

L x


----------



## lulumead

Just popping on to wish every lovely long bank holiday weekends.  Hope there is lovely news when I get back...I'm off to Holland to hang with my sis and nephew, soon to be 4, so should be nice.  Might get to log on whilst I'm there but if not hope you all get to relax and that any treatments or tests go the right way.

Thanks for being so supportive everyone...I get going next week and know I wouldn't have got this far without this place.

I shall be eating lots of easter eggs too...yummy!
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a wonderful weekend away Lulu, and enjoy the Easter eggs  

Am off to my mums later for dinner with sister and aunt and uncle. Other sister, hubbie and nieces/nephew arrive tomorrow morning for big Easter lunch (we're doing Saturday as sister's in laws doing Sunday...)
No real plans apart from lots of sleeping, hanging out with the little ones and generally relaxing before I start the stimming drugs next weekend and everything goes crazy for a couple of weeks  

Happy Easter everyone and have lovely long weekends wherever you are and whatever you are doing...hope it's sunnier where you are  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that you are all having a lovely Easter break and to those with their precious little Easter bunnies!!

My friend arrived from Ireland we went to theatre and for drinks last nigt, a lie in this morning and no work even though I am on calll!!! going to head out shopping/dinner and then to the boys until Monday, and meeting some FFers, meeting more friends on Monday night for drinks/dinner, then back to work!!!

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, hope you have a great time in Holland with your sister and nephew 

JJ, you sound like you have an action packed weekend of socialising. Hope you enjoy it 

Suity, hope you have a lovely family weekend 

I am having a 'usual' weekend - doesn't feel like bank holiday at all!! Worked today as my workplace classes Mon and Tues as bank hols, but I will also be working these to pick up the extra money. I will, however, be going out tomorrow night to a colleagues leaving party, and will be having my sister and nieces round for Sunday dinner.

Hope everyone else has a good Easter weekend  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

Happy Easter to you all - enjoy all those lovely eggs.

I have been for lunch with friends followed by the pics and a little shopping. went to see Rock the boat - really enjoyed it, daft in places but funny.

The next 2 days will be studying and then back to work on monday.

R x


----------



## Damelottie

Thankfully I woke up feeling a bit more normal. Temperature back down, migraine gone, sickness stopped  . So I met Jovigirl and Dcon-blue in Birmingham for a looooong lunch.
Need to just rest tomorrow, lunch with family on Sunday  

Happy Easter xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

LL, glad you are feeling better today  

Roo, does the studying ever end ? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL so glad that you are feeling better
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks JJ1 and Lou-Ann 
I think I might be finding out whats going on. It seems I'm getting some odd thyroid results. That would explain why I've been feeling as ill as I have. I've only got half a thyroid anyway. Have been called into the GP's. I'll see what happens now.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Happy Easter!  Hope everyone is having lovely long weekends.

LL hope you get your thyroid sorted hun    

I am having to drag myself out of the house tonight .... have a party to go to, don't really fancy staying out all night though so will try to get back home early-ish.  Had a great time with LL & Dcon yesterday .... it's a good job we chat for so long or I'd spend way too much .... treated mum and I to some Hotel Chocolat!  I'd only been there half hour and bought 2 bottles of perfume ... they were in the sale so would have been silly not to  

Roo hope you fit in some you time round all that studying.

Lou-ann you're going to a party too, have a good time!

Enjoy everyone ...... hopefully we'll get some sunshine tomorrow  
xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Happy Easter!!
Ladyl hope the thyroid prob gets sorted soon hun x 
Roo - don't go working too hard x x
lulu have a great time in holland x
Lou -Ann enjoy the peace and have a relaxing one...
Hi to everyone - enjoy your eggies... am gonna ring up about my special easter eggies shortly...

Take care mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Into town to the library and a bikini wax!! and meeting a friend for coffee etc afterwards.

Need to do some serious studying as 2 assigments due in by 10 May and not yet started!!


I also had my bloods tested to see what the old FSH was doing and it is 8.6 so not disataterous, as my donors partner thinks that I should cycle myself to have my DE put back , in the hope that my own lining will thicken up and mine frozen in case I need a surrogate in the future.  SO much to think about?

L x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - going to try Winky's style of waxing ??!! Going to say don't work too hard but if got 2 assignments to do then I think you better had 

I'm just about to go and do a little shopping then will be back and hitting the books again this afternoon.

tomorrow am going to my brothers in shropshire for my neices christening - so will be a welcome break.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - hope the assignments go well - Know it used to pee me off having to spend whole weekend studying - but so worth it in the end... great news re fsh    
Roo - have a lovely time tomorrow - did you getan outfit
Am taking mum and brother back to airport in a mo- made a chicken stew so plan is to stay put on sofa with plenty of films to watch and all the prgrams I sky + whilst out in brno...
Have fun ladies x x


----------



## Roo67

Mini - sounds like a perfect afternoon to me - enjoy.

Not got a new outfit, but found some old trousers that now fit again, going to be a pretty informal affair.

R x


----------



## Elpida

Roo - Hope you have a good day - the weather looks promising out there.

JJ! - how's the studying going? You seem to pack so much in!

I'm off grocery shopping to buy nice things for my few days away and maybe read the paper somewhere, I also need to pack - I have a pile of stuff on the bed which I need to reduce drastically, I always over pack, it's ridiculous. I felt absolutely wretched yesterday but had a lovely time in Stratford with best mate which helped enormously. We then went to see 'Let the Right One In' which was stunning, I'm not sure how to describe it but it was really touching.

Hope everyone else has a lovely, sunny Sunday

E x


----------



## indekiwi

Have a good trip away Esperanza - hope you get some good weather up that way!

Good luck with those assignments JJ1 - if it comes to a choice between waxing my bits or studying, I'm afraid it would be the latter every time, the pain of the former is excruciating and you can't persuade me otherwise!!   

Mini, that chicken stew is sounding divine... 

Roo, have also noticed the weight loss - fantastic result hun!  

It's Sunday night where I am but I get an extended weekend due to working my   off this last week or so.  Rather unexpectedly got some work to do while I was here and so have been enjoying the days out and working away in the evenings.  My mum and her partner have travelled up to Sydney so we are having a family day out tomorrow before I start my next assignment.  Unfortunately it's due to rain tomorrow, which is a bit of a shame - Sydney in the sunshine is glorious.  We are heading back to the UK via Singapore so at least will have a bit more warmth to look forward to before returning to Glos.  

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend.

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Es - have a great time away - sounds bliss - got room in suitcase for 1 more??   
Inde- enjoy your extended weekend - and safe journey back - always wanted to go to singapore....
Roo / JJ - how's the studying going?  
Roo - have a lovely time at the christening x

Hi to everyone - am still on sofa catching up with the mentalist... must get some fresh air...
Take care mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Nothing too exciting planned for this weekend, feel slightly fragile as went out for dinner and cocktails with my donor and his partner last ngiht! after  a frustrating day at work why does IT just not work for me!!!!! the IT man spent the afternoon in the office trying to sort it, he did and the moment he left it all went back to square one!!!  

Food shopping, may pop in and get a manicure and do some errands/laundry and then working on assignments again.  My donor's partner had cleaned my house yesterdaye when I got home, and bought me a hanging basket. My donors partner is here this weekend as he is working

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - sorry to hear about the IT - it's so frustrating isn't it?!
Hope the cocktail effect wears off soon  

I'm not up to much this weekend. Have cleaned from top to bottom so flat will be all lovely and clean and tidy whilst I am away and when I get back from Brno. Am going to sort out packing etc and have loads of paperwork etc to sort out. And work to get out of the way before I fly on Tues too.

Will head to my mums tomorrow night and stay there until fly to Brno on Tue morning - she's nearer London and Heathrow so easier for the scan/ivig on Mon and early flight (6am at airport...) on Tues

Happy weekend everyone!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Elpida

Ooh Suity, nothing like knowing things are clean when you've been away. Good on you!

JJ - good luck with the assignments and enjoy your manicure.

I've been preparing all day to host poker night again tonight. I've chosen what's turning out to be a rather complicated menu (Moroccan) and although I love cooking I feel a bit pants today and think I would prefer to be sat with the house in a mess surrounded by the papers, rather than having to hoover and gauge whether the kitchen floor really does need a scrub (it really does, but does it show!?!).

However I"m looking forward to normal G&T service being resumed tonight - it's been a looooong time! I had a few glasses of wine while I was away but thought it best not to leave here with my BFN and a bottle of tanquray in the boot as I wasn't sure how I'd feel   

I think my friends will be relieved that there will be the tinkling of ice from my glass, I just hope it improves my poker playing skills as I didn't do too well last time!

Hope everyone else has a good Saturday

E x


----------



## lulumead

Suity - i'm impressed, I have done no cleaning yet this weekend but need to    Safe travelling.

E - poker night sounds fun..and the g&t's

JJ - how lovely that you came home to a clean house, he is like a fairy godmother...and sounds lovely.  Hope the nails have come up good!

I've done nothing much, didn't get dressed until 3...but then swam 50 lengths so feeling quite chuffed...lazying about tonight and then off to the park with friends and kids tomorrow..then cleaning the house    I like to think this is the last weekend before I am pregnant and a mum. PMA all the way (at the moment   )
xx


----------



## indekiwi

Good morning all, just got back from Singapore and don't know my   from my elbow at the moment.  The neighbours have rescued me from an over active 3 year old and I have a couple of reports to get out the door before falling flat on my face into bed.  Hopefully this will only take a few hours. It looks like a beautiful day has formed outside and my garden, from looking sort of okay before I left has now turned into a jungle of blossom, blooms and weeds in equal measures - must get out there and set things to rights but paid work had better come first.  The cleaning fairy visited my home while I was away and everything is sparkling, which means there is one less thing on my agenda for today.    Hope everyone is having a terrific weekend, but Lulu, am loving that attitude and Esperanza, G&Ts and poker - sounds fabulous!

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

I am sat watching and being inspired by the London Marathon....and as I do every year I am thinking.....oooo maybe I should start running and then do the marathon next year....the effect lasts until about tuesday     

E .....hope you had some luck with the poker !!

Lulu...50 lengths.....impressed !  I am looking forward to going swimming again.....we've just had a new state of the art sportscentre open in town so I need to go and suss it out!! 

JJ.....hope the hangover has lifted!!  Not having to do the cleaning must have helped!!

Suity.....spose you'll be doing your last minute packing and heading off to your mums soon.....I hope the IVIG goes well 2moro....do give us an update!  Got everything crossed for you! 

Indekiwi......WELCOME HOME !!!

Well the weekend is halfway thru.....the Stobo spa trip was lovely.....this is the fourth year we have gone.....I was trying to get out of going this year because of it being so close to treatment and therefore i was quite restricted with what i could do....I am such a water babe that is was very frustrating not being able to go in the pool and hot tub !!!     But I am glad I did go and I did enjoy just lolling around in a big fluffy bathrobe and gorgeous surroundings!   And I had a lovely facial so I am all of a glow today! 

I am trying to catch up on some work today...I didn't do half the stuff I took to Brno with me....too busy socialising as usual .....ho hum..!  And my accountant is baying for my 2008 books to calculate so have to pull all that together in the next day or so.   Meeting my friend for lunch tho (Mini might be joining us if she gets a second wind!) and 'borrowing' a 12 year old later to mow my lawn....so will have to be supervising in the garden for that (the lawn is so long the mower is going to get clogged up ever 2 minutes and I have visions of him chopping his fingers off in the blades!!).  I so nearly mowed it myself yesterday.....it is mocking me by growing even as i look at it.....I feel pretty normal but i know I shouldn't really be doing mowing at this stage of 2WW so I'll be obedient! 

I hope everyone else is having fun weekends....

lol

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Indekiwi welcome back, hope that the jetlag isn't too bad!

Winky your spa trip sounded lovely
Hope taht you all have a lovely sunny day
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Cheers JJ1, hope the assignments are coming on strongly and you get to flash that manicure around in less studious surroundings at some stage today!  

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,
just in from work, 2 x 12 hour shifts, that was my weekend !!

Winky - The urge to do the Marathon lasts til Tuesday - that long 

Inde - glad you are home, hope you got your work done and then can collapse for a while.

JJ1 - hope your assignments are coming along nicely - got final tutorial tomorrow then hand in next week, can't wait to get rid of it now.


R x


----------



## indekiwi

Seeing it's the weekend     thought I'd trawl through and find this thread.  Have spent the whole of Friday evening ironing.  Doesn't seem right really.  I will be heading into London tomorrow for the mini meet and then on to a party at one of the neighbours in the evening, which should be entertaining - I think they've invited the entire hamlet and true to form in these parts, the entire hamlet will be attending.    Nothing like having a drink and then being able to stagger home.    Not that I have much stamina anymore, but I will certainly have a glass or two while not going through tx.  A friend is cooking Sunday lunch for us, but that's all we have planned that day, so hopefully I will get to play in the garden for a wee while.  Please let the sun shine!  

Roo, think you're heading to Cairo tomorrow - hope you have a fantastic time after working so hard on those assignments!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend lined up.

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all

spent last night packing and cleaning the house, and yes Indi am off on hols today to Sharm El sheik, (not Cairo) for a weeks diving, can't wait.
Getting train down to London for a qucik coffee with Felix before getting to the airport.
will try and catch up whilst away,

Have good weekends everyone 

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo have a safe trip very envious of you haven't been diving for a few years now (vowed never to do it in England after learning here in a miserable chilly Nov), enjoy Egypt
L x


----------



## Roo67

Oohhh no wouldn't like to dive in England, too cold, i much prefer the lovely warm red sea !!


----------



## wizard

Roo have a lovely time and enjoy yourself  

cem not long now, enjoy your last day there and good luck tomorrow.

Inde, see you shortly!


----------



## Damelottie

Have a lovely time Roo xxx


----------



## MistyLake

Hi Cem

Not spoken to you for a while, hope all is going well out there and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Rx


----------



## MistyLake

Another quick post!

Hi All,

I am new to this thread, but I already know a couple of you, so hi to everyone else!
Thought I would let you know what my weekend consists of....I am now 28 weeks pregnant, and feeling it. I have a house that needs everything but the bathroom decorating. I have set what I hope to be a reasonable goal, which means doing the kitchen, attached loo, and the 2 front bedrooms (study and baby room). I am wallowing in brochures, half done tasks and to do lists! The good news is that I have now successfully chosen all the bits for the kitchen which means I can turn my attention to something else!!!! I have not bought a thing for this baby yet! So this is my next task! At least this one will be cute and exciting in equal measure.
Any how bye for now!

Rx


----------



## Elpida

Oooh Roo, you lucky thing - enjoy!!

Cem - hope you have a lovely evening tonight, will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Misti - congrats for all the decision making. I see on the other thread only two weeks until the windows go in ... things will move swiftly then! 

I suppose quite a few of us are currently meeting up in London - which I was there too. The Midlands are currently fairly sunny, sunny enough to make me clean my windows and paintwork. I had new windows put in before Xmas and this is the first proper clean they've had, the sun is making all the streaks show up though   

My sister is up for the weekend to introduce her new bloke - who seems lovely. She's staying with my dad so I don't have the stress of house guests, but it's great to see her. We went for cake earlier and Dad's taking us out for a meal later. I'm currently surrounded byt the paper, Come Dine With Me and trusty laptop ... just what the multi-tasking gene was designed for!

Oh .. if anyone is looking for a bit of escapism this weekend I can thoroughly recommend the new Star Trek film. I saw it on Thursday and it was great. I do quite like some of the Star Treks but went with other who couldn't care less and they loved it too. You don't need to have a clue, there's plenty for everyone. Coraline is next on my list.

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday

E x


----------



## lulumead

happy holidays roo - sounds lovely.
xx

enjoy your weekends, everyone else.xx


----------



## Elpida

Shall I kick the weekend thread off?

I'm off for my weekend dose of saltiness in a minute, going to see Coraline 3D which I've been looking forward too (plus it's over a week since I had a salt top up so I am in need). I have friends coming to stay tomorrow, planning a pub lunch and then a bit of Eurovision and cocktails in the evening - hurrah!! There's tennis on Sunday - Henman v Agassi so I'm hoping my guests, as lovely as they are, need to get back to London  

What does everyone else have planned? 
E x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm going to my sisters. My brother in law is spending the weekend decorating their loft extension (their bedroom and en suite shower room) so I'm on kiddie entertaining duty  

And that's pretty much it. Not doing anything this evening although I did go to the gym after work so feeling quite virtuous about that  

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend - looks like it's going to be a wet one  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Well, my nieces came round for tea and are stopping the night, so will no doubt be up early tomorrow  . If the wet weather persists, I will I not have to go to work on Sunday morning so will get to have a lie in. Apart from that, I have nothing else planned, maybe a little housework  

Esperanza, hope that you have enjoyed your salt intake (and the film )

Suity, I hope that you enjoy entertaining your nieces and nephew tomorrow 

Hope everyone else has a good weekend  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

I am so pleased that it is the weekend!!! It has been a mental week.

Tomorrow I am hoping to sleep in, I sooooo need to! Then I need to take some trousers back, really need my money back as I am broke. Will be playing with my neice at some point too  

Sunday I am going to meet a woman from the place in Arizona that I am doing the training with for lunch, hoping to talk to her about prospects of working out there as I would love that but not sure that it is possible with visa's and stuff   And then as I will be near Oxford Street the chances are I will spend some of the money that I get back from my trousers and be broke again  

Other than that I am hoping to catch up on my Sky+ as I only have 12% left cos I have been so busy I haven't had the chance to watch anything! 

Hope that you all enjoy your weekend  

Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

It's wild and set up here in Scottieland...I've already had one brollie broken today when fighting my way through Perth....ask me why I was in Perth today ?!?!....I was chairing a fringe session at the Scottish Conservative Party conference!!  Different! As I said to the taxi driver this morning...I am not a torie tho!  It was to do with equalities and we had an MSP and a Lord and someone from business as well as little old me.   Seemed to go ok and the questions from the audience were not too difficult (which was my worst fear!)  Of course I didn't eat lunch cos too nervous beforehand and then had a G&T in the bar afterwards ....and then walked back to the station via the shops.....lethal.....gin fuelled shopping ....and a 20% off sale in Debenhams....anyway I now have a new outfit for my friend's birthday bash tomorrow (as well as three things to return!).....tis friend's big 50 ...partying is starting from the pm onwards (starting with cocktails at her flat with a naked butler hired to serve them ....I was disappointed to hear he is only naked from the waist up!) .....then on into town for more shannanigans...!!!   On monday, her actual birthday, 3 of us are having a spa day...(again!) ....a full on weekend so I am staying in tonight with a takeaway  (at last I can eat something when it eventually arrives.....feel a bit faint with hunger!!) 

hope the weather improves for us all! 

lol
..Winky


----------



## bingbong

Sunnygirl, I was just wondering how you got on at the boot camp, I mean fitness retreat   I hope that you made it through with your three pairs of trainers and water bottle thing!

Look forward to hearing all about it when you have recovered!  

Bingbong x


----------



## MistyLake

Hi All,

Well I think I can top you all on intended productivity, and nothing much else really!
Tomorrow a friend is helping me clear my garage ready for my new windows which will start to go in on Monday. Generally as he is a bloke, his tasks are all heavy duty....replacing a broken fence panel to keep my neighbour off  my back; taking old copper from central heating to sell, stuff to the tip, repotting a massive old plant, etc. In the evening in reward for his hard work, he is having spagetti and meatballs (his request) and then we a re going to see Coraline hopefully. 
On Sunday I shall be clearing my belongings away from the window areas ready for Monday's onslaught! So not much of any interest really but highly productive and necessary!

Have a good one!

Rx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have been knackered this week as at a conference Sun we got back Wed night about 2300, then worked Thurs and today- I also have a cold and a sore arm.  This weekend I passed on going to Eurovision partying with the boys (they are really into it), I am going to have my hair done first thing in the morning (why did I book a 0900 appt!!! instead of a lie in  ) , visit my poor friend in hospital as she is post op probably in the afternoon, then out to my friends new appt and dinner in Greenwich.

Down to the my donor and his partner's on the South Coast on Sunday for lunch and to see a show (if they get tickets) and an early start 0600!!!! from their place straight to work on Monday- have a glimpse of what communting is like!!!  I hope my cold goes.

I should also fit in some college work and work /work.

L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, stop stop stop I'm exhausted already!!!   

I have friends to stay tonight and tomorrow night so spent today feverishly getting the ground floor into some sort of acceptable order.  We're due rain here as well   so it might have to be a visit to a kid friendly pub rather than long walks on the common while they're here.  Other than that, I have sooooooooo much filing to do it beggars belief so once my friends are gone I'm afraid I'll be keeping company with a hole punch.  Such is the extraordinarily exciting life I lead...

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## Elpida

JJ - you're always SO busy, you pack so much in, I'm in awe   

Mistylake - sounds very productive, any catalogue browsing going on whilst your friend does the heavy work   ?

I think the weather is set to be pretty foul across the country, although there's a bit of brightness at the mo in the Midlands. Coraline was really good - pretty dark, not sure what I would've made of it if I was a kid. The 3D was quite disorientating for awhile but the effects were amazing.

Winky - it's wrong that just reading the words G&T has made me lok forward to this eve !

Happy Saturday everyone

E xx


----------



## winky77

oooo JJ....yes it is Eurovision....how dare my friend have her birthday party on Eurovision night?!?!?!??  I also have friends who are obsessed with it.....in fact the last 5 -6 years they have actually gone to wherever it is....and yes they are in Russia this weekend at great expense !  It is hilarious tho.....a couple of years ago they made a two page spread in the Daily Mail about 'obsessive Eurovision fans' ....the strapline was ' lawyer by day; crazy Eurovision fan by night'....that was my mate!  there were pics of them dressed head to toe in Union Jack stuff.  

This is reminding me of a few years ago when Eurovision was in Istanbul and I went along as well.  But I wasn't bothered about fighting in a ballot for a £80 ticket for the show.....I was happy just to go to Istanbul and shop and sightsee!  I did get into the swing of it when there tho but it was too late to get a ticket.  On the main night of the show about 8 of us went out for an early dinner....everyone dressed in Union Jacks apart from me.  Much champers and cocktails were consumed and then they all piled into taxis to head to the venue.  By plan had been to head back to the hotel to watch Eurovision on the TV but at this point I'd been chatting to this cute Dutch guy in the restaurant so I decided to stay for another drink......ended up getting even drunker with him....and then realised Eurovision was about to start...one of the waiters took us to his friends bar where there was a big TV screen....there was no one else there so we had the place to ourselves and spent an interesting and slightly naughty 3 hours watching the show, texting our comments to my friends, drinking and smoking a bong pipe! 

I ended up getting back to the hotel at nearly dawn way after my friends had got back. I received great accolade because I had managed to pull the only straight guy in a city invaded my gay men there for Eurovision!  Begs the question why I have so little success pulling when back at home!??!  

Couldn't resist sharing the story......major flashback!  I have defo not been having enough 'fun' recently! 

lol 

..Winky


----------



## MistyLake

Update on the weekend so far....

Ez, I am pleased you got to see Coraline, I dropped out. Definitely something I want to see thou, right up my street. We managed to to every single thing on the list to do and to go out for dinner. That has helped my anxiety levels so much, as my tidy garage now represents the only visible step towards me sorting my life out before my baby gets here. My new windows go in this week, so today will be spent tidying stuff out of the window guys way. As for the catalogues well my mum is going to help me do all this, plus a friend. Not being a shopaholic, and always traditionally associating cots with sadness (no partner and no chance of baby) I do need some kind of moral support. 
Winky you sound as if you have an amazing bunch of friends! The nearest I ever get to the eurovision is watching it purely by circumstance in the pub. This happened last yr, and the bunch I was with were about as animated as a brick!!!
Any way the weather has been lovely here....all be it a bit variable.

BFN x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi everyone - down in Plymouth this weekend for wee brothers birthday... So cinema yesterday - lots of salty popcorn... saw the new star trek film - brilliant!!!  Love it.. well worth seeing even if its just for the eye candy!

Sorry - but can't stand Eurovision.. didn't mind it as a child when brotherhood of man and buckfizz were about - far too much cheese and europop for my liking.  
Off to the Barbican later for a liquid lunch.... can't wait!

Hope everyone's having as good a weekend as poss - considering the pants weather!
Take care mini x x


----------



## winky77

...still recovering from last night.....heck I am so not used to drinking like that anymore!  .....we started with a soiree at my friends flat.....champers served by a 'butler in the buff' that she had booked for the evening.....only from waist up tho!  .....then a limo to take us into town.....ooooo aarrrrr.....

but did come home today and attempt to do my front hedge.....looks a bit wonky ....think was still drunk ! 

..W


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky know how you feel - went on an afternoon drinking sesh with friends.... head is thumping!!!!  Rose wine and gin do not mix well... LOL
Mini x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky I had 2 of the naked butlers at my 40th they served champagne for everyone!I am exhausted frm the weekend and got up this morning at 0530 to get a 0630 train to London, was at work by 0845!  In fact I woke up an hour earlier as my donor had left the central heating on and we both woke up with the heat!

Awful day at work today!

L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wishing you all a great Bank Holiday weekend- I hope to have a relaxing weekend and unpack/clean and do some work for work and college. Just cooking dinner for my donor's partner as he'll be home soon.

I have had a scan on my way home, then manicure and pedicure and then went to see the GP.  Tomorrow I have waxing and tan, going to see my friend as she is out of hospital and wants some bits from Oxford St.
Then on Sun the boys are coming to stay and in the evening we are all going with a friend to see Girls Aloud at O2 - hope they are good, the boys are very excited.

L x


----------



## Elpida

JJ1, hope you get to relax - you deserve a chilled weekend! Hope the scan went ok.

My bank holiday weekend has started well with a few bottles of beer that have been calling to me from the fridge all week - this week has felt longer and more stressed than it had any right to - and I am just finishing my Friday eve with home made (although not by me) marmite scones (+more marmite!) biggest looser (I'm addicted) and a cup of tea - perfection.

I daren't quite believe the weather forecast for the rest of the weekend, fingers crossed for us all.

E x


----------



## Roo67

Hi all,

JJ1 - you make me tired just reading what you are up to, hop eyou have some time to relax too, enjoy girls aloud.

Es - Glad you enjoyed the beer and hope that the weather holds for a lovely weekend

Well i'm off to work, but just until 1pm then going over to a friends for dinner and hot tub, bit of a reunion from our paddling trip to Malawi a couple of years ago. bit of housework and flight, train and hotel booking tomorrow and back to work monday.

r x


----------



## winky77

Hi peeps....like the sound of hot tubs Roo!!!  And JJ....wish I was going to see Girls Aloud...I luv them but think they are far too skinny!  Well I am having a saturday night in...with Britain's got Talent and Cosmo mag...have been working today....facilitating an away day for a voluntary group ....was enjoyable but am exhausted as it was like herding cats !!!! .......had people turning up at all different times....some just turning up just for lunch.....some people brought their kids which I wasn't expecting.  Not like my usual 'corporate' training groups !! And to top it all I am on day 2 of new diet and of course they had chocolates, biscuits and then lots of mega calorie stuff at lunchtime!  Terribly tempting!  

The plan for tomorrow is gardening, spa/gym with my mate and a dog walk with friend and borrowed dog! 

Hope everyone else is having fun....

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Had a lovely evening last night, managed to avoid too much alcohol and chocolate, so think i cam away with the diet unscathed  i really need to loose what I put on last week. Hot tub was so relaxing.

Have just got home and am laying in the garden with my laptop and some magazines, don't intend to move all afternoon, except to refill glass or have lunch etc.

Happy sunday and bankholiday everyone.

r x


----------



## winky77

oooooo went to see the StarTrek movie this evening......didn't think I was a trekkie but seems I am!!!......lots of reminising about watching the TV StarTreks with my dad.

Was interested that they'd changed the Starship Enterprise mission quote to 'boldly goes where no _*one*_ has gone before' ......one for diversity as it was just 'men' before !!

Totally Recommend it !!!!


----------



## indekiwi

Would love to see the new Star Trek film...what a hoot!

Have had a wonderful weekend to date, staying with a friend in Somerset for the past two days and drinking far too much red wine.  Marvellous!   We took the steam train (calling all engines!) to Dunster Castle yesterday and followed up with a barbecue, and then today walked a bit on Exmoor before heading to the beach at Minehead and then missed the train home....d'oh!  I have a friend staying over from California tonight and then another turning up from Canada on Wednesday.  Life is full, and the house is a tip, and the weather is glorious.  Here's hoping the warm weather   continues into tomorrow when there is woolsack racing in the next town along from us.  No, haven't a clue what's going to happen but will be heading along to find out.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend!

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Saw it last weekend and loved it!!!!  It's brilliant and am by no means a trekkie either!!

Sounds like you've got a fun packed week inde

Have a great BH - am unfortunately working.....boo... 
mini x


----------



## winky77

Gone 4pm...lots of sunshine.....got to be the weekend then!!!! 

I am sat at my desk (at home) pretending to work (= surfing FF).....but really I just want to go outside and try out my new strimmer on the lawn edges....the pull is just too great !!!

I have a full on weekend.....am flying down south later tonight.....staying at friends in Brighton ....off to 50th party further down the coast Sat eve and taking the opportunity to meet up with Mistimop for a gas.  Heading up into London sunday eve and Dottie is giving me a bed for the night!  Hoping to catch up with Felix too.  Have consult with Dr Gorgy on Monday am....get some views on immune stuff. 

Right....better pack....before I do that strimming!! 

Hope everyone has got lovely sunny plans...

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky what an eventful weekend!!  

I am also in Brighton on Sat night staying with the boys.  I got my call from the clinic this afternoon to say come for ET on Sun, so rang my donor's partner and he booked flights and accom for us.  My donor can't come, so heading down to them tomorrow evening and my donor will drive us to Gatwick for out 0730 flight we return at midnight the next day.

Tomorrow have to pack and sort bits and pieces out in the house, and do some work for work and email it. Then head off to collect my precious cargo on Sun!!

Hope that the sun shines for everyone
L x


----------



## Candee

Wishing you so much luck JJ1     
Candee
x


----------



## indekiwi

Go JJ1!  So excited for you!  Fingers are welded cross for you!  

Will post re weekend tomorrow - been to the pub and am now scoffing for Gloucestershire.   

A-Mx


----------



## indekiwi

Okay, me again, far more soberly today!   I lose my house guest this afternoon but other than this, will be spending as much time outside in the garden as possible without suffering sunstroke!   Tomorrow poppet and I will be heading out with one of my neighbours who also has a small person and doing something aimed at the 2 - 3 year old market - look out fluffy ducklings and baby lambs, we're coming to get you....I think I will also be aiming to avoid all alcohol for the remainder of the weekend - I've had more in the past week than I've had in the preceding six months put together (to be truthful, that wasn't exactly hard to achieve!  )  So suitably relaxed weekend for moi - bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## Sima

Inde - it sounds as though you and poppet have a lovely weekend planned.  We have the sunshine so make the most of it.  Just don't be too hard on the fluffy little ones....

Winky - good to see you are keeping busy as usual.  Enjoy the party tonight and the catch up with Misti, Felix and Dottie.

I'm meeting an old friend in London later today at the South Bank.  We are going to have a glass of wine in the sunshine and will then see Star Trek at the IMAX cinema down the road.  No real plans for tomorrow so I'll probably head off to my parents to be fed and watered.


----------



## Roo67

Winky - sounds a busy but fun weekend  - Enjoy.

Indi - enjoy the outdoors with poppet, sure what ever you eo will be fun

sima - Have a lovely weekend and make sure you get a little spoilt after this weeks disappointment

I am having a lazy morning, just getting showered and dressed ! meeting friends at a local seaside this afternoon and tomorrow is lunch with mum and dad and auntie and uncle, the rest of the time spent trying to top up my tan 

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well my new toy has arrived - LCD TV - so that's all set up - am working this weekend but will venture up to the works fair for an hour or so - then its assemble the hose pipe and wash the car followed by grass cutting!!
Oh the excitement!!  It's a shame I can't go out and about and really enjoy the sun - but have to be nearby the internet in order to moderate said webiste.
Have a great weekend and enjoy the sun... tonight will mostly be watching the  last series of ER - sky + it but keep putting off watching it as it seems so final... LOL

Take care big hugs mini x


----------



## Damelottie

Fairly quiet here this weekend - I'm a bit breathless to do much and the heat wipes me out.

Did a bit of shopping yesterday and paper reading today. Parents are off to America for 3 weeks on Monday so no doubt catch up with them sometime before for some food. Will probably watch BGT final with nieces tonight  . Hope that spoilt brat ballerina doesn't get through. Talk about tantrum with no tears   . Oooooh - I'm a hard coo    

I think the weekend will mainly be about ice-cream


----------



## Lou-Ann

LL, think that everyone is out in the sunshine  . Whatever you do, don't blink, you might miss it 

I'm having quite a chilled out day today as I have work tomorrow. I took my mom shopping this morning as my dad has gone to prep the river bank ready for the start of the fishing season. I'm now just sat in the garden waiting for the washing machine to finish. Will leave the grass cutting for after work tomorrow. I'll be watching BGT final tonight too. Will probably go round to my sisters at some point tomorrow to see my nieces as they have been away to their dads for a week. 

Hope everyone enjoys their sunny weekend !!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

LL, how can you be so cold?!!   That girl nearly had me in tears and I don't cry easily!!!

I shall be watching the final tonight, wish that I had neices to use as an excuse but I can't use them as they are too little   Today I was meant to be going to a bbq, but didn't end up going so went shopping instead. Too broke to buy much though   Tomorrow I am going to a cheesecake party, I bought a Farmer's market cheesecake today made with German cheese, whatever that means?! 

I am loving the nice weather!!!!

I hope that everyone else is enjoying the weather   

Mini, get watching ER!!! 


Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

A cheesecake party Oh lord  - I woud think I had died and gone to heaven     . Thats it - I really have to go to a cheesecake part one day


----------



## bingbong

tell me about it LL, I am totally obsessed with cheesecake at the moment so it really isn't a good thing for me to be going to!!! My diet will not be having a good day tomorrow I expect    

Maybe you should have a baby shower with cheesecake! 

Bingbong x


----------



## Candee

Not by going to cheesecake parties, I bet!


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone

Hope sunny weekends all round!!

We have a bank holiday this weekend (was so jealous when you all had one last weekend!) ... have travelled up North for family BBQ, loads of icecream and would you believe cheesecake too??  

Heres hoping we have a long lazy warm summer ahead ...


Maya


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hello everyone, 

I know it's a bit early for the weekend but I'm off to deepest darkest Devon this evening and will be offline until late Sunday evening as limited mobile phone reception down there and Sat/Sun I'm looking after the kids whilst my sister and BIL go to the golf - so not going to have much time for keeping up with the internet. How will I survive?   

So, wishing you all a very lovely weekend, hope the sun holds out just a little longer (although I fear rain is forecast), will be back to catch up on Monday,

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, hope you have a great fews days with your nieces and nephew 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

My weekend has started too - back to work sunday

Have a lovely time Suity - I'm sure you'll just about survive without internet  (I'm the same)

I passed my latest assignment, not as good as I had hoped but a pass all the same, so thats one year down and another to go.

R x


----------



## indekiwi

Yay Roo, that's brilliant!!  A pass is a pass is a pass!!  

Have a great time in Devon, Suity - hope the sunshine stays out for you!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Well done Roo!!   

Have a nice time in Devon Suity - I keep thinking how nice it would be to get away for a few days.

Roll on Friday!


----------



## Elpida

Way to go Roo !

Suity - hope you have a great weekend

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo check you!!!  Well done.
Suity say hello to my homeland when you're down there....
Hi to everyone - have a great weekend mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo well done on passing, as you say a pass is a pass and trying to ttc and do college stuff and work ft is so hard!

L x


----------



## winky77

Roo.....    well done you! 

Suity....sounds like a lovely family weekend! Enjoy ! 

Well I have a fairly quiet weekend.....this evening I have been trying on my holiday clothes as I am off to Greece a week today!!  Bought some of those fitflops in Edinburgh today.....they are so comfy!!!  And supposedly will exercise my legs ! 

Gardening tomorrow.....and out in Edinburgh in the evening.  Meeting Mini at our fave place on sunday for some imaginary low fat chocolate brownies   (diet won't allow them!) ......chat will be lovely but peppermint tea is little compensation for no brownies!   

Been rounding up some friends to go iceskating on sunday eve......eeek...!  Got to be back in time for the Apprentice final tho! 

What's everyone else up to ?!?

lol

..Winky


----------



## Damelottie

Well done Roo   

Be good to get your feedback on the flitflops Winky  

Just had chinese round my sisters - mmmmmmmmmm.

Tomorrow I shall wander into town to get some fake tattoos for me costume on Sunday and probably have lunch in my fav coffee shop. 

And then Sunday is the Fancy Dress - I'll share a photo for your amusement afterwards


----------



## Elpida

Winky - I've looked at the flitflops but don't like my toes being on display! I've heard good things about them, I'd be interested to hear how you get on. I'm a fan of crocs, they're so comfy as I have very odd shaped feet and do wonders for my back. 

I'm off for what I hope will be a lovely weekend - going to a hotel/spa near Malmsbury with my dad, sister and one of my brothers, his wife and thier 13 year old twins. The only downside is going to be getting up early on Monday to make it back for work and the weather. There are beautiful gardens which I was hoping to sit out in with a G&T or two but it looks like I shall have to make the most of the spa facilities.

LL - I look forward to the pics!

Hope everyone has a good weekend

E x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi everyone, I am on the way to London to see some of the first round 20/20 cricket matches at the Oval. I really hope the rain clears away so that we can see at least a few balls bowled!  Tomorrow is empty of commitments and so Esperanza, if you get thoroughly bored by being pampered in luxurious surroundings  , feel free to come over and visit as we are just down the road from Malmesbury!  Hope you have a fantastic time with your family. 

LL, am intrigued - what's the theme of your fancy dress party?  Sounds like fun!

Winky, good luck on your ice skates - hope you avoid any bruises before your holiday!  Am imaginary chocolate brownie isn't doing it for me just now and it's not even 9 am!

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde enjoy the match I don't understand cricket but my Dad was na avid watcher!!!  Hope the rain clears up, although north London is wet and cold!!
Suity hope that you are having a good time

I was up at 0700 dropped my donors partner at work, and then drove to the post office collection office as I realised that our concert tickets for tomorrow had not arrived yesterday!!and I had a collection card waiting(only from 2 days ago!), so I hope and prayed that they would be there as not much time to sort out otherwise!  but they were. So tonight my donor is coming about 2300 this evening.

Today I need to go to the nail lady as I need a repair on my big toenail - I drove a wheelie bag over it and split the nail not really painful at the time,  I looked down and thought that the dry blood was dirt from sandals/street but odd on one toe only! and then on closer inspection saw - she'll put some acryllic patch on till it grows out as I don't want it ripping off!!!  
Then to hairdressers to get my dirty roots sorted out- really hate being dark haired as every 3 weeks I have to get them done- mine you my blonde friends also complain!

Will pop to my friends and say Hello, and then shopping, although I was at the Irish butchers before 0800 this am!!

Tomorrow we are going to the CapitalRadio concert at Arsenal football stadium(in the cold and rain- remmeber last weekend so hot) Leona Lewis, Enrique, Blue, The Saturdays, Kelly CLarkson, Mark Ronson, Lionel Ritchie, Katie Perry etc etc they surely will only sing their popular tracks (I hope).  Then on Monday evening we are going to Beyonce.

On Tuesday we are going to see Mr Trew to see what he recommends but Spain have not sent me my report!

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Crikey JJ1, you are a complete inspiration when it comes to making the most of every day!  Bet you have a terrific time at both concerts - can't remember the last time I saw live music (unless street performers count? .)  Fingers crossed that the clinic gets its act together and sends the report through in time for your appointment with Mr Trew - I hope there is some light at theend of this particularly dark tunnel.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

JJ your days are always so action packed. I'm still not dressed!  Hope you get clinic stuff sorted out.

inde: hope it stops raining so you get to see some cricket, pretty grey down here in south london

well done roo, can't believe you can study amongst all the stress of TTC too. 

E: that spa sounds lovely, plus the g&t's

suity: have lovely weekend, hope not too exhausting with the little ones

mini & winky: shame the cake can only be imaginary, but once pregnant you can make up for it  

LL: looking forward to seeing what you and alfie dress up us!

Hope everyone else is having nice relaxing weekend.  I'm planning to swim today and tomorrow, and hang out with some small people tomorrow...have to work today    but means I get Monday off.  Last weekend ended with some exciting as I ended up being very naughty in the back of the car with bloke that I really like...but he's not really in a position for it to become anything more...nice to remember what its all like!

Hopefully start injections again next weekend.
xx


----------



## Damelottie

There is no particular theme for the fancy dress. I just got told which fancy dress shop the invoice was being held at and to go and find something  

There was a very young embarassed looking chap working when I arrived. He looked a bit stunned when I walked in  . I tried a fair few on and the one that fitted the best was................... Boudicca. Just decided that covering bump up was impossible - nothing fitted and too hot, so bump is out! Already has one tattoo transfer on it


----------



## Betty-Boo

LL - have a great time!!!  You'll look fab - can't wait to see piccies on **!!

E spa sounds heavenly!

Hello to everyone - feet hurt after trapsing round glasgow!  Window shopping... honest!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL have a great time
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Back from the fancy dress - shattered now. Only managed 3 hours but thats good going for me.

Here's the Boddicea costume then 

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1983534&l=f4c481ffbb&id=518223875


----------



## Candee

Fantastic!     You definitely look like you could take on the Romans!
Candee
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma hope you enjoyed the party- you both certainly looked the part!!


----------



## Damelottie

Well I could BellyFlop them anyway


----------



## winky77

LL....you look fab!!  One for the baby album I think!!  

JJ...2 concerts...am impressed! 

Lulu....   good on ya for naughty car antics!  I too have forgotten what that is like! 

E....hope you've had a lush time at the spa! 

Inde.....wow, you are a women of many dimensions....a cricket fan?!?!??

Well I am on countdown to my hols now....head off on friday for two whole weeks on Skyros (Greece).  Can't wait !  Didn't end up iceskating last night...turns out rink was being used for icesports.....and I aint joining in with that !!  Definate bruising!  Ended up going out for ....more herbal tea...with my old lodger.  

Saturday night drinks in Edinburgh (that's fizzy water for me as special treat on this diet!!) was slightly marred by bumping into 'skiman' -the romance that went sour last year.....and who still owes me money!  Haven't seen him for about 8 months and he is now working down south so wasn't expecting too either but he was back up for the weekend.  I am still very angry about the money as I never wanted to lend him money ....instead I thought i offered him a lifeline of giving him some work to do for my business.....but i payed him in advance and then of course he failed to do the work so ended up oweing the money back to me.  I gave him a generous 8 months to repay me (be end of Feb latest) and of course that never happened.....finally got about a third of it a month ago (was shocked to) but still waiting for the rest.  Anyway I didn't want to make a scene in the pub so I managed to ignore him as he was in a different room and then when he said Hi on his way out I perfected my best sneer!........

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Started the weekend off with dinner with my donor, his partner and a friend and a few drinks in the pub. Tomorrow my donor and I are going to a photographers to do a collage with his mums wedding photos it's their 40 the anniversary & there is a surprise party is planned.

His partner is with me till Sunday pm- got loads of work to do! Work for work & uni work.
L x
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ that's a lovely idea!!

I'm off to a Back to the 80's concert in Glasgow today.... OMG - should be a laugh - with roller skating too!!!  Shame the heavens have decided to open though!!

Hope you all have a brilliant weekend. 
Mini x


----------



## indekiwi

Good morning all and welcome to the weekend!     Lovely idea JJ1 re the collage and Mini, hope the 80s on skates is a hoot!

We have a pretty packed schedule today - as soon as breakfast is over we will be taking our springer for a walk to terrify the local rabbit populations.  Then it's open studio weekend around these parts and I have promised to pop into see a friend's home exhibition.  Afterwards, it's birthday party time down our lane with one of the neighbour's sons turning 3 so a hectic time ahead.  Finally, heading off to stay the night with friends in the next county.  Tomorrow, we have been invited to tea by a neighbour, so a very social couple of days all round.  I just hope the weather picks up   so we can spend much of this time outside - 13 toddlers in my neighbour's lounge this afternoon will otherwise be a bit testing. 

Bon weekend!

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Sounds a fun weekend Indi, enjoy and hope the weather improves so they can all play outside.

JJ1 - We did a collage for my brother for his 40th (not professional) just lots of embarrasing childhood photos, and of course I got one returned for mine  its actually quite nice to look back on and have a laugh at the haircuts and dress etc 

Mini - Enjoy the concert, sounds like fun, will keep you updated with my news. thankds for all the texts its lovely knowing ppl are rooting for me. 

My weekend consists of a long wait at Stansted, got an early flight from Newcastle after only 3 hours sleep, woke at 2.30 and couldnt get back to sleep, probably got a speeding ticket on the way to the airport too, 90 ish mph and then saw a police car on the bridge, probably too late  

May have ET tomorrow or could be tuesday, if embies behave themselves, then off to stay with work colleague (who's parents live  near Ostrava, (2+hours by train) with a house full of chaos and kids running around, should be a welcome break from my own company !!

Hope everyone else has a fun time planned

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - that sounds fab!!!  It's nice to have a welcomed distraction after ET.  Safe journey honey         - Reckon it'll be a 5 day transfer.....  

Inde - hope the sun is still shining down there for your fun packed weekend!
Peeing it down up here..... 

Big hugs 
mini x x


----------



## Roo67

Oh sorry its raining in bonnie scotland, was lovely in the northeast when I left this morning.

11am tuesday for ET, 5 embies all doing well


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ  - sounds like you have another busy weekend planned

Inde - hope the weather is kind to you, enjoy all the socialising

Roo - how lovely to have some people to visit whilst you are over there, and good luck for Tues

Mini - loving the roller skating concert idea! Hope the weather picks up for you. Dry here but decidedly cloudy...

I've also got quite a busy weekend but not all that exciting....off to hairdressers in a bit, then fake tan (for the Hong Kong trip - it's a big 40th b'day bash and since everyone else lives in Asia they will all be lovely and tanned, so thought I'd get a fake one to match!)
Then I need to pack, get some last minute shopping done, and finish off some work. Tomorrow up to my sisters, my nephew has his operation on Monday so sis and BIL will leave for Gt Ormond St about 6am - so need to be there the night before. Then straight from there to Heathrow on Tues for my flight....so trying to figure out the packing is quite a challenge - what do I need for next couple of days vs needing to pack for the trip etc...
Looking forward to a week in HK relaxing, eating, drinking, catching up with old friends and generally forgetting all about work and other responsibilities  

Happy weekend everyone,
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

my weekend is so exciting...I'm cleaning the kitchen floor  

yours all sound much more fun.
x


----------



## Sima

Hello Ladies - I hope you are all enjoying the weekend whatever you are up to.  

Lulu - I too need to get on with a bit of housework but the nice weather beckons and as soon as I see the sunshine I head outside.  I am off to my friend's place in Surrey in a couple of hours for a barbecue and bonfire. Then I head north to Herts on Sunday for a barbecue lunch.  All good fun and lots of eating - sounds like the perfect weekend to me


----------



## lulumead

kitchen floor and bathroom are sparkling..bored now!

Well done Rose - I'm sure its been tough but good that you are going out and about and some PYO sounds great, I managed 3 strawberries from my garden!

Sima, enjoy your barbecues
xx


----------



## Annaleah

Don't worry lulu - I've just been at the kitchen floor too (and other chores like washing).  I'm now at a friends house on her computer and keeping her dog company while she's out all day teaching.  I'm supposed to be doing an essay   ..but the lure of the internet is just too strong as I've been posting on my phone for weeks since my computer broke.  Pretty dull compared to some of your w'ends.

Mini - Hope you get a bit of let up from the rain for the concert

Rose - new kitchens are sooo exciting.  I just took down a section of the kitchen, had it all re-plastered and got new cupboards.  I was frantically painting kitchen, hall and bathroom before this last tx cycle.  Hope you manage to get your units at a good price.  It's great weather here for fruit picking (if only i'd done my essay sooner).

Roo - Hope your travels are ok and will be thinking of you Tues. Hopefully the police were looking the other way.

Suitcase - hope you nephew's surgery goes well and that you enjoy your break

Cem -  a lazy, doing very little weekend sounds lovely 

Indekiwi - hope you're getting some sunshine for the b'day party

JJ1 - Hope the surprise party and collage making go well 

Sima - Enjoy the barbeques... I could smell someone starting one up at lunchtime near me (looks like I might have BBQ fragranced bedlinen) 

Wishing everyone a good w'end
Annaleah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco really wishing you lots of luck, I resist testing early as it I always want to tbe PUPO for as long as possible.

Lovely and sunny today.  My donor and I had breakfast and then went to the photo place they should have his collage proofs by Mon.  His partner is here with me tonight so just making dinner as he'll be home soon.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Weather was glorious - ABC were awesome!!  Love it - was a bit blinded by the luminous colours everywhere.... am darn sure I didn't wear that sort of stuff back then.... then again was more of a rock chick / goth!!  Brilliant though...
Sun still out up here - busy packing for trip to Plymouth....
Big hugs and have a fab sunday x x x


----------



## Annaleah

Glad you had  sunshine Mini, sounds like the concert was a hoot . Weather here is glorious too, though it has been streaming into the bedroom since five! At least i'm wide awake.  For this lovely sunny day I've organised cleaning,  washing and an essay!
Hope others are making better use of the weather... 
Annaleah x


----------



## indekiwi

Well, it's a sunny start to the weekend where I am and it's a perfect backdrop for the local school fete and later on the annual neighbourhood barbecue, from which various of my neighbours will be heard staggering and singing their hearts out as they braille their way to their respective front doors and fall inside to oblivion!!    Of course, that will not be me, though I have scored a babysitter for the evening   I am not sure what I shall be up to tomorrow, but it almost certainly involves gardening, jamming (the black currants are ready and I've already made one batch - oooohhh domestic goddess that I am!  ) and doing a proposal for work  .

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Indekiwi sounds action packed..

No fixed plans this weekend, have to go gift shopping for my mum's birthday and my donor's parent's 40th anni- any excuse to go to shopping!!

I am on call until Monday so nothing too adventurous or anything that involves alcohol.

The usual tidying the house, food shopping, and some work.  I have no visitors, had my donor and his partner for the last 3 days so that was nice.
L x


----------



## bingbong

Sounds like an unusually quiet weekend for you JJ1! And a busy one as usual for you Inde, your life in the country sounds great!

I am sorting and washing and packing today ready to fly to Arizona tomorrow. Can't believe that I am going, only for a week this time   I will check in online this afternoone and   that I get a seat that I like (as near to the front as I can get and a window). Haven't packed a thing so need to get sorting really, do have a load of washing on. It looks like it could rain here in London, so at least once I get there I know that I will be very, very, very hot  


Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have a safe trip BingBong  and some sunshine

L x


----------



## RichmondLass

BB Have a good flight and enjoy it out there! Am jealous of the sunshine - also jealous of your jam-making skills Inde! JJ1 - you always sound such a busy bee!

I have (wait for the excitement) been to two fetes this morning (I love fetes), tried to solve the problem of what to put into my car when it says 'I am thirsty' (after taking advice) but then left the cap off (!!!) so, as I drive along the main road, noticed what I thought was smoke coming out of the bonnet and a nice burning smell! 

You see, that is what men are for.  That and spiders.

Have a lovely weekend everyone!

RLx


----------



## Roo67

Very lazy one for me today - doing nothing in particular.

Tomorrow I may go to my firiends son's baptism (Baptist church) then out somewhere with Suzieb and the lovely Meredith. I haven't seen them in ages so will be good to catch up.

Safe flight bingbong - hope you get to enjoy the sunshine.

R x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

So pleased it is the weekend and I am off on AL next week, but on Monday I have an interview for a course selection.

I don't feel myself the last few days hopefully I will snap out of it soon, I don;t like feeling down and overwhelmed and not really knowing why....



I have an appt for my hair tomorrow afternoon, and then meeting some friends for curry and drinks in the evening.

I have do some work, my donor is staying with me as he is working 6 nights until Tuesday morning.

I need to go gift shopping tomorrow as I never found anything for anyone other than clothes for me last weekend
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ  , sorry you are feeling out of sorts. Maybe you will feel a little better tomorrow after having your hair done, doing a bit of retail therapy and socialising with you friends 

I've not got a lot planned this weekend, just the same as usual - house work and work on Sunday morning (weather permitting).

Hope everyone else has a good one 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Sima

JJ1 - I hope you feel better soon.  I think it is set to get warmer over the next few days so hopefully that might cheer you up.

Lou-Ann - have a nice peaceful weekend.

I'm off to Galway for the weekend tomorrow for my nephew's christening.  It will be my first Irish christening and I've been told the celebrations will go long into the night.  Luckily my parents will be on babysitting duty in the evening so the baby will not be coming with us.

I hope Everyone has a good one especially all of those going on the Hyde Park picnic.


----------



## some1

JJ1   sorry to hear you have been feeling down.  I hope you have a really nice weekend and your AL gives you the lift that you need and you are soon feeling more like your normal self.  If there is anything that any of us can do to help, you know that we are all here for you hun.

Some1

xx


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, it's horrid feeling blue without being able to put your finger on exactly why.    Hope your world is put to rights over the weekend and in time for you to have a lovely time off work next week.   

Rose, I love picking fruit and veges - from garden to kitchen, 15 seconds!    I have just finished making another batch of black currant jam (hope like hell it's set!  ) and am hoping to pull up the onions and garlic that I planted last year in the next week or two, not to mention the first of this season's potatoes.  The pear tree is also going bonkers but those won't be ready for a few months yet. 

Sima, enjoy Galway - a lovely part of the world where the pubs are a great place to watch the rugby and pick up a bloke - whoops, what am I saying here??!!!  

Lou-ann, Coco, Some1, hope you all have fun this weekend.

Tomorrow I have a couple of friends coming over that I haven't seen in well over a year, which will be great, but I shall be missing the DCN picnic so not real happy with my scheduling.    The following day is, hopefully, going to mark the moment when I finally get a hot air balloon up in the sky for my 40th....which happened a couple of years back, since when the weather has been uniformly dire every time I've scheduled the flight.   Wish me luck (and a little wind but not gales, and no rain, and a temperature under 25 degs...) 

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

JJ1 -  ^hugme

Indekiwi - Mmmm - quite fancy some Blackberry jam now  

I'm off on an FF meeto tomorrow. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

OOh LL enjoy the FF meet they are supposed to be great fun.
L x


----------



## lulumead

hope you have some nice time off JJ and feel a bit less overwhelmed and out of sorts...perhaps a weepy film would be a good idea?  You are always so positive and sometimes it's hard to keep that going, perhaps a day to indulge and have a   would be useful...? 

enjoy your curry and drinks with sparkly new hair  
xx


----------



## Damelottie

OOOh sorry - no, not the main FF meet. A meet up with the gals from the main thread I'm on.

Lou - There was reply on the main thread just this morning to say that we could pay for the meal on the day  . But I honestly don't know if I'll be able to drive that far. My back and leg are not good in that position at all. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Okay, I'm starting to get a touch peevish.  Despite the lovely, sultry weather today, no balloon flight yet again for me and my friends.    Something about storms over Gloucester (about 20 miles away).  Just can't believe that I'm 6 attempts down and no flight.    It's getting to be a bit like tx at the moment - get the date set several weeks in advance to find that, due to reasons out of my control, the flight can't go / a   results.    And I got bitten by a horse fly!    I have had a nice weekend though full of friends and laughter (and wine).    I tell you, once I crack either the flight or the tx, the other will fall into place!  

Lou, good luck on the holiday booking.  I'm also on a mission to ensure that poppet and I get away this year somewhere with sun and sand that doesn't involve visiting relatives or friends!    Think I've figured it out, so at least one thing is being marked off the list (rather smugly!)

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

inde - that seems crazy! surely weather couldn't be more perfect...although my mum and dad had hailstones the size of golfballs in south east london, only a few miles from me - all seems a bit weird. Hope it happens soon, you'll undoubtedly be pregnant and really not feeling like a balloon flight, always the way   xx


----------



## indekiwi

Told a couple of friends that if I saw a balloon go past my house this evening / tomorrow morning I would be borrowing an air gun and taking pot shots...


----------



## winky77

Helo Peeps.....

Just a quickie post as I am just back from my 2 weeks in Greece (writing holiday)....had a fabulous time...lots of writing, , sunbathing, exploring, laughing, drinking and bonding with new friends....I changed my flight so I could have a night in Athens at the end (right call...much fun...and some lovely time with a guy I had met on the island!....oh hummmmm)....missed the DCN picnic as a result tho but managed to catch up with others for a couple of hrs in London and then back to Scotland this pm.  Phew.....

Will take me about a week to catch up on FF posts ! 

..Winky xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky so pleased that you had fin on your trip and met a man!!!!

Ladies - Where do you these holidays, do you go alone or with friends?  I have been thinking about getting away on my own for some headspace of my friend and I cannot get dates to coincide. I think Rose had been on a single trip as well.


Inde how infuriating about the balloon trip! I remember in my teens when I was going to do a parachute jump I kept driving to Devon from Dorset to only be told 'too windy' 'too dark' etc and on the 6th trip did we get to go,by then the nerves had gone!

I have an interview for a leadership course that I have been selected and shortlisted for tomorrow- haven't swotted up yet but there is still time before tomorrow.  

I felt a bit better this weekend and this afternoon had a cry with my donor's partner, I just feel a bit lost TTC at the moment, plus my baby would/should have been 2 soon and I do think how different my life would been etc - anyway we have our appt in a weeks time, and this week I have AL but from Tues travelling from Northern England to the South Coast visiting family and friends/parties etc.

L x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck with the interview JJ1 and


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, it's so grim isn't it when the path ahead isn't clear and you've already overcome or persevered through umpteen dozen obstacles just to get to the starting line.  I really hope things take a turn for the better - there will be so many people cheering you on when you finally have your bub in your arms to love, never doubt it.      Good luck with your interview too - it is hot, wet and sticky outside so maybe conducive to staying inside and swotting up in preparation.    

Winky, that does sound like a very funky holiday, with a bit of icing on top in the form of someone interesting to play with in Athens!  Can't wait to see your book in print - mine's a signed copy please!   

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

JJ1 - it's a long old road, and it's a good job there are some people on here who understand eh?

Winky - so glad you found a bit of fun!  I could do with some myself (holiday of course, what did you think I meant?).

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, check out www.mangokids.co.uk  Someone has just recommended them and I am going to do some nosying around the site tonight!  My friend who lives in Bishops Lydiard has asked me to house / cat sit for her for a week while she takes her twin sons to France (she's also a single mum), so we shall be there 1 - 7 August.  There is a steam engine that goes from BL to Minehead so poppet will be in his element.   I have also had my local travel agent come up with a self catering apartment in Majorca which has a kids academy for 3 - 5 year olds and 6 - 8 year olds for the first week in September, which comes to £668 for the two of us.  I am hesitating on the latter as Majorca holds zip interest for me. If Mango Hols comes up with something interesting, then I will change allegiance before the morning!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - if I'm going somewhere on my own, I usually have 2 options:

1. go somewhere where I have friends so I can base myself with them and then do day trips/short trips out and about - so I'm not on my own the whole time. Also cheap as lower accommodation costs! I'm lucky to have good friends in Hong Kong, Manila, Singapore, Sydney and Chicago so plenty of scope for holidays

2. book a more structured tour with a company such as Explore, Exodus, Travelbag etc (there are lots of similar companies who offer this) - so I am part of a group. Usually you can pay a supplement to get a single room, or they will match you with someone to share with (usually someone around your age, and always same sex of course!)

The other option is some sort of activity break/holiday - I know Dottiep had great fun on her ski trip, and is planning a tennis one soon too....gives you a shared interest/focus with the other people in the group which might be easier than a tour. 

Coco - quite different if you have children though. I know my single mum friend (her daughter is 8 now) finds it very tough - the day times are fine as there are always lots of activities for kids and it's easy enough to lounge around the pool with a book whilst the children swim/play etc. It's evenings which can be a challenge. I'm sure there must be group holidays for single people with kids though - hopefully the internet can help....

Hope you both manage to find something which suits. I'm saving up my holiday for now until I know when my brother in law's heart operation is as may need to take a week or so off then to help out. But not ruling out heading somewhere in Oct/Nov depending on how things go. On my list at the moment are the Scilly Isles, the highlands/islands of Scotland, and northern Norway/Greenland - those are all only good in Summer though. Winter option is probably Oman or Muscat...we'll see - cost of DE IVF pretty much rules out much of a holiday tbh  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I've been thinking about getting away for a few days to the coast - just me and some books.  Never been away alone before but really fancy getting away from it all, preferably by the sea.  Suity I'd go back to the Scilly Isles in a flash ..... but this one will be cheap and cheerful as will be coming out of tx fund - but if it helps me relax then will be money well spent.  I dreamt I was there the other night made me want to be there even more


----------



## Elpida

Whenever I just want to get away on my own I usually go self catering so I can please myself, I also feel less lonely when completely on my own rather than in a hotel if that makes sense? If I want to be around people I can go out to eat etc but like the freeedom of being able to choose and having a cottage or apartment to wander around rather than just a hotel room. More home comforts too. I like the Alistair Sawday site - I search for 'places for two' which is a little annoying, but hey!

E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi - agree with E - I tend to prefer self catering if I'm going on holiday on my own ..... come and go as I please!!!  No awkward questions to answer and just chill!!  Did it a couple of years ago and rented a cottage in suffolk - was total bliss (used to live there so knew way round which was easier).  
Can't say I'd recommend the Maldive son your own .... did that one last year - was beautiful, don't get me wrong - I enjoyed it - but far too many smug couples!!      

I've done Center parcs on my own too - just me and several treatments at the aqua sana.... bliss....


----------



## kylecat

Maybe some of us could meet up on a mini break! We are off to France this Summer (just waiting for kylekittens passport to come through) but really fancy cornwall/devon maybe later this year if anyone knows of any child friendly areas? Be nice to have company in the evening too as Kylekittens conversation is a bit basic at the mo!!!!  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

If I'm down in Plymouth over the summer months would love to meet up..... mini x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My friend had booked a chalet and went with her friend and 2 children to a Butlins type place


----------



## winky77

ooooo.....all this holiday talk.....makes me want to plan my next one!!  

Some of you already know I am a bit of a traveller and always manage to fit in a fair few hols (is half the reason I went self employed ...so could have more time off than the usual corporate limits!)....obviously finances are a factor with TTC tho!  

I am a bit of a social animal and the cottage on own thing wouldn't really work for me so my hols tend to be either going away with friends or lots of times I have gone on my own but joined a group .....and of course then met even more single friends who I have then subsequently gone on holiday with!  I would recommend the following - mostly activity hols!: 

www.skyros.com - this is the Greek island I have just been too (my 4th holiday there since 2001) .....they also do hols in Thailand (been there with them too for first two weeks of my 7month RTW trip in 2002) and Cuba and Cambodia.  It's an holistic alternative holiday with lots of activities to choose from. As it says on the website it is mostly singles and in the school holiday periods - familes too ......I will definately be taking any future little ones of mine to Skyros! 

www.adventura.com - used to be called speed breaks....think these are who Dottie went skiing with

www.spiceuk.com - Spice organise local, national social events and holidays ...I have been skiing with them 3 times to Canada and US....twice without knowing anyone. 

www.kaliyoga.com - this is who I do my yoga weeks in Spain....I go with my friend but most others are singlies

www.cortijo-romero.co.uk - similar place to Skyros but in Spain....haven't been myself altho is same area as I do the Kalliyoga and have lots of friends who have been there....many on their own. 

Hope that gives some ideas.....

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

They all look brilliant winky - must admit have done the holiday on my own thing and would prefer to do something with like minded others.... Who's up for a holiday then??      
Take care x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I agree, I just browsed some of the links myself and I SO wish I could book a holiday

But having just rung LWC and paid for my DE IVF (prices go up today so had to do it before then to save money even though tx not until Aug) I don't feel like I can spend anything on holidays right now

Maybe later in the year....I really fancy the Skyros thing actually - lots of different activities and it looked beautiful from the pictures on ********

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'm off this week visiting my mum at one end of the country then home fri and on sat down to the boys for a surprise party for my donors parents anniversary.

I'm picking up my donors partners' parents from the airport then drive to their hse whilst my donor gets his folks out the hse for the afternoon, and we prepare food, decs etc. Then there are a dozen family n friends flying in as well plus some of their friends and neighbours. The boys have gone to so much effort building their garden, new furniture in and outside and my donors partner pays so much attention to detail, they'll b exhausted. My friend n I are staying in a nice hotel with a pool n spa as both sets of parents r in the house -  im really looking forward to it. Just hope the weather holds out
L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, I hope the week off has been fun fun fun!  Certainly picked the right week to take hols!  

I am shattered, having been on garden duty for most of the evening.  I feel I've earned my glass of wine... 

Tomorrow we are off to have lunch with another over 40 mum whom I met when I had poppet and then Sunday we have visitors I have connected with through DCN - being another SMC based in this part of the world with her 2 1/2 year old boy.    Really looking forward to both events.  Otherwise, so long as the weather remains dry, I suspect I shall be back in the garden trying madly to keep things vaguely under control.  

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Nothing planned for me this weekend, need a rest after all the excitement of the last week.

Indi - Have a lovely weekend, you'll have to post some pics of your garden - it sounds lovely

JJ1 - hope you are feeling better and enjoy the party.

cem - don't envy you with the gravel, but i'm sure you will enjoy Take That, I've not been but have only heard good reports.

Hope everyone else has lovely weekends planned

R x


----------



## indekiwi

Oooohhh, hope you get to dance madly at the Take That concert CEM!!  Well, even more, I hope you can merely move given all the gravel shifting.  

Roo, has it sunk in yet?!  

I found the mother of all spiders on the wall last night as I was going to bed.      The glass of wine clearly helped as I managed only just to cover the thing with a pint glass (did I say it was on the large side??!), slip some card underneath and calmly throw it out the door.  There was a time where I would have run screaming to the nearest neighbour or alternatively close the door and not re-enter the room for six months.  Things have come on somewhat!  

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Claire you will have a fab time at Take That!  I went when they were in Coventry and it was fantastic, I'm converted  

JJ1 have a lovely time at the party - hope you find time to take advantage of the spa  

Inde very brave of you!  Must admit spiders scare the hell out of me.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend!

Roo you rest up - all that excitement & smiling must be hard work    

I'm still not dressed    Better shake my    It's a much nicer day out there than I was expected so will go for a little wander round town and enjoy some sunshine.  Nothing else planned, will make it up as I go along (and pretend I don't see the huge pile of ironing mounting up!)

Have fun everyone
Jovi x


----------



## winky77

Claire.....I want your weekend!!!  Well without the gravel bit of it!  Take that....yum yum ! 

I am suffering from post holiday comedown....got so used to being with others all the time....and probably overstimulated myself (oo aarrr...) with exciting activities!  I so should live in a commune as I am not meant to be on my own...ooo just realised....we can practice commune living for the Scotland meet up!!  

Went out in Stirling last night with a pal.....but lets face it.....it's not barmy Athens with a sexy man in tow......i was looking at all the pasty podgy local men and wishing someone could beam me out of there and back to the hotel roof terrace overlooking the Acropolis !!  Aren't i awful!!  Of course there are a million domestic things I should be doing the rest of this weekend considering the cats were home alone for 2 weeks on a personal mission to make the house furry....and someone must have been giving my garden plant feed....the hedge is ...well....very very bushy!.....and the weeds are nearly as tall as me?!??!??!  Am going to dedicate an hour to it now but then off into Edinburgh for the day for meanderings....want to see the film 'My Sisters Keeper' later....but my friend in Edinburgh is feeling fragile and can't handle any tearjerkers at the moment (and I've read the book so I know it is a big time weepy!) ....might have to head back home to watch it with friend here. 

Going to me meeting up with Mini tomorrow at our fave cafe....but we are both still on major diets..so it will be herbal tea and no chocolate cake ....again!!  

Hope everyone else has good ones !! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## bingbong

ooooh, wish I was going to see Take That  

Winky, sorry to hear that you have post holiday blues, it is hard coming home from what sounded and looked like a really amazing holiday. I hope that you settle in soon. Enjoy the movie, I really want to see it! I have read the book so can only imagine the tissues that will be used by people watching it! Let us know how whether it is worth seeing.

Inde, well done on being so brave  

Jovi enjoy your relaxing day   enjoy the sunshine and ignore the pile of ironing! 

Roo, can't imagine how you must feel after the week that you have had, enjoy your weekend  

My 15 month old neice stayed over last night and it has been lovely. She isn't a very friendly baby really, but for some reason she seems to have decided to like me again this time, so it has been lovely having cuddles (very brief little ones as she isn't very into such things!), and having her happy with me and playing and smiling   she really is lovely and I have really enjoyed playing with her today, she is now asleep (she gave me a kiss when I put her down which is massive from her!) and will be picked up by her mum when she wakes up   wish that I could keep her... and once she has gone I have to get down to study again, have to do an ethics form for research that I am going to be doing to finish my masters, and a research proposal. I have so had enough of studying  

Next weekend I am going to LWC for an inseminar, feels like the first proper step  

Enjoy your weekend everyone

Bingbong xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, I hope you are enjoying your rest, you deserve it after all the excitement this week. Has it sunk in yet?

Jovi, hope you're having a nice relaxing day. Forget the ironing, it'll wait for you (unless the ironing fairies come round )

Cem, hope you don't tire yourself out to much today shifting that gravel. Enjoy the Take That concert tomorrow 

JJ, you certainly did pick the right week to have off work. Enjoy the party tonight 

Inde, I must admit that I won't go to sleep if I know that there is a spider in the room, but unlike you I tend to just put the glass on the spider with cardboard underneath it and leave it till the morning to throw outside just incase I throw it out and lands on me 

Winky,   for your holiday blues. Hope you enjoy the film tonight 

Bingbong, sounds like you have had a lovely time with your niece 

Well, I had friends round last night. I've been to work this morning and have work tomorrow morning, so just chilling and doing a little housework this afternoon. Will be popping round to a friends this evening, but that's about all I have planned. I think tomorrow afternoon will be a big kip on the sofa  

Enjoy your weekends everyone!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sounds like everyone is having good weekends.... 

Claire - enjoy Take That. My sister in law went during the week and said they were brilliant...

Winky - that post holiday feeling is horrid isn't it? I find the best antidote is to plan the next trip   

Inde - have to confess I'm so bad with spiders that I drop the Yellow Pages on them from a height (can't get close enough to put a glass over them...) and then wait til the next day when they are totally squashed. I know it's cruel but I just can't bear to go near them....

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends and relaxing. 

Bingbong - I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to give your neice back, I feel like that almost every time I visit mine....I love being there and spending time with them but it's so awful leaving and being reminded that I'm on my own and they are a lovely little family  
But you are taking the first steps with the Inseminar, and we'll both get there one of these days  

As for me, had dinner last night with friends in Kingston and stayed over so hung out with them and their kids (middle one is my godson) this morning. Then back to help out at the local school fair as part of my governor duties. Now I'm going to go for a run to catch some evening sunshine and then chill out infront of the TV later. No plans at all tomorrow but flat needs good clean out so that's probably first thing and then I'll see

Have fun everyone!
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

God, I read all your posts and all I remember is ...(shudder) s.p.i.d.e.r  Argh!!! I am a lot better than I used to be but the distress!!!!

Well i had to forego my Take That ticket to go to Barcelona so I hope it was worth it!  I also had to stand up Spinal Tap at Wembley but wasn't quite so mad about that.

No drinking for me for two weeks - I'm not a big drinker but when you suddenly can't do something, it makes you miss it somehow doens't it?

So tonight chilling infront of the telly, washing, watering my garden and getting ready to make lunch tomorrow for an old friend who I haven't seen all year so I've yet to tell about my Barcelona travels!  i suppose technically I can tell her I'm pregnant until proven otherwise!

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I just want a quiet weekend as tired from work, having hair done on Sunday.  My donors partner is staying with me so have company

L x


----------



## winky77

No chance of a quiet weekend up here in Scottieland with a house overflowing with lovely FFers!  We are just having breakfast before I go and pick Claire up from the airport then the plan is to venture out (in the rain!....derr!) for a walk round a loch which might quickly end in being dripping wet in a cafe somewhere!!  We have a babysitter for V tonight so we are off to the Thai and a few Stirling bars(am hanging up the diet for the evening).  Glasgow tomorrow....

Hope everyone else is having fun! 

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have a fantastic time at the Scottish FF meet!!!
Who needs sunshine with friends around!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Gutted won't make the bike ride today - car playing up - typical, especially as am broke at the mo after paying for flights to Philadelphia this Christmas... Will meet everyone in Glasgow tomorrow.
Enjoy!!!
It'll be housework and moving rooms (changing my bedroom with spare) mainly today and catching up with paperwork as this is first time have been in Scotland for a weekend in 5 weeks...
Have a great time everyone x


----------



## Roo67

Mini - missed  you on our very soggy (and expensive!!) steamer ride on the Loch this afternoon, so glad you are meeting us tonight.

sun is out and shining now we have got back home - typical

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Looking forward to catching up tonight - just got out of the shower - best get   in gear and get dressed and ready to catch the train...... Sooooo looking forward to seeing you all x x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope that you ladies had a great weekend up in Scotland.  I have done v little this weekend didn't feel 100% and tired.  I did a bit of grocery shopping had my nails done and today had my hair done and laundry.  My donors partner was on nigihts and with me and I came home mid afternoon and he had cleaned all my flat he is such a star.

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Back from Scotland now and completely in awe of the weight loss crew!  Worked out this morning that Winky, Roo and Mini had all lost about 2 stones apiece - which for those of you who have seen my 3 1/2 year old, is roughly equivalent to his current weight.  Had a marvellous time in Stirling at Winky's commune home.  The countryside around the area is just beautiful and I'd love to get back up there for a week or two of touring. Poppet got spoilt mercilessly and was already pouting at the lack of kisses from Aunty Claire this evening.  Great to meet up with everyone and to meet the mysterious Mini for the first time! 

JJ1, sorry to hear you've not been on top form this weekend.  If your donor's partner isn't finding your home enough of a challenge on the cleaning front, I am happy to throw in my cottage! 

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

no shame in lie ins!  Am pottering about, trying to get on with chores in between eating choc biccies, poking about on the interweb and watching trash telly!  Supposed to be stocking up at Lidl and baking cakes...well that's what I set myself to do!


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, I'm having a layin too or rather a lounge in.  Will get in the shower soon though and maybe head out for a little walk to make the most of the weather.  Looks quite bright out there between the blinds.

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

have actually been to lidl and actually baked cakes! woo hoo!


----------



## bingbong

Well done RL on doing what you planned! 

Seems like everyone is having a nice quiet weekend   I certainly am! I have the house to myself this weekend which is wonderful, so a sleep in and then a very late shower and now watching things that I have on Sky+. Oh the joys. I am going to wash my two dogs shortly as we are going out tonight to a friends for dinner, he cooks really lovely steak that costs more than my weekly wage I think   It's normally a lovely evening. Tomorrow I plan to sleep in again and enjoy my last few hours of peace and quiet  
Feeling good and happy today though which makes a change as I have been quite stressed and down lately.

Happy Birthday Felix  

Bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

Still in bed here at Hotel Mum & Dad lol


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh everyone sounds like they are having very relaxing weekends. Mine on the other hand has been exhausting. Family wedding yesterday from which we all got home at three am. Was great but very tiring. Children up before eight this morning, and tired/grumpy all day plus all have tummy bugs which is not what you need when feeling a bit queasy! Shall be going to bed soon to catch up on sleep...Suitcase x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi everyone, a bit of a hectic past several days, up to and including this morning as we will shortly head out to meet Coco and her little man.    Had a friend over to stay on Friday night, and then another came over last night with a bottle of wine...oh dear, less said the better...suffice to say he left this morning.


----------



## wizard

Indekiwi


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh yes??


----------



## Felix42

Oo, Inde. You little devil!

Hope you enjoyed yourself. 

I've just had a decaff coffee and one of those lovely natta cakes. Scrummy. Off mooching round the book shop now. 

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Ooh Inde, how exciting! The closest I've got to the opposite sex in my bed this weekend has been being woken up by my 3 yr old nephew at some ridiculous hour of the morning!

I am completely shattered after the wedding and 2 days of hanging out with the kids. Am now home and plan to spend the evening doing nothing very much at all....

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh, might go and see that on Orange Wednesday with my sister Cem - sounds like something we'd enjoy!

At the moment I can barely move....last night my littlest niece got very upset at bedtime (caught the nasty tummy bug off the other two and was in some pain I think, and the nappies do not bear describing  ) and had to be rocked to sleep out in the garden where it was nice and cool - it took 30 minutes and by the end of it my arm had gone numb and my back was killing me....although she's small for her age she's nearly 1 so she's still pretty heavy! Although I have to say it was kind of lovely as well getting such a nice long cuddle (now that she's walking she's not as cuddly as she used to be - she just wants to be off and about with the other two!) and just made me want my own even more....


----------



## Damelottie

Just went for a lovely lunch with sis and nieces. Cavery and the most amazing dessert!


----------



## RichmondLass

Inde you've gone very quiet for the rest of the day...too tired to type maybe  Early night tonight then.  How marvellous.  I hope I get friends who come and stay over (different one Friday and Saturday?) when I've got a little one in tow, as I don't have any that blinkin' well come and visit now!!!

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Can't say anything, he's cooking dinner for me at the mo.  Knackered though!


----------



## Felix42

Wow, sounds fantastic, bringing wine round, staying & cooking dinner! Enjoy!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass




----------



## indekiwi

Okay, just quickly as I neeeeeeeeeeed my bed.  He's a lovely person but I've just squashed the idea of any further hanky panky as he lives a few houses down the road, I want to continue my tx and complete my family without being diverted down a side track, & I want to reserve the option of heading back down under once my family is complete (and he is firmly planted in the UK).  It was fun though.    And if anyone wants to meet a wonderful and good man who is single and good looking, just make tracks to my house and I shall make the necessary introductions... 

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

pick me! pick me! Oh, hang on I'm up the duff...do you think he'd notice..?


----------



## indekiwi

He knows all about my tx and is very relaxed about it - very good with my son too - when are you coming over?!


----------



## RichmondLass

hold on - just grabbing my car keys!!! (and my patches and pessaries - um not very sexy?)


----------



## indekiwi

Depends where said patches and pessaries are being lodged.   

Heading to bed.  With the only man in my life!

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

hee hee!  God it shows how much action we all get - besotted by yours!  We are living vicariously - you are giving us hope!  

Put in a good word for me then    I could try and be creative with the pessaries and patches...?

night night all.  Who is going to liven up next weekend for us then?  

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde why not bring him to a FF meet, the poor man wouldn't get out alive!!
L x


----------



## lulumead

nice work inde  

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde - defo count me in!!!! x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

A busy weekend, off to hairdresser today,nails, pack for the weekend with the boys.  

They have a BBQ tonight so really hope the weather holds out- there is an immature girl who used to work with my donor and he has invited his work colleagues but she is one that is very egocentric, will turn on the tears to be the centre of attention esp after a drink, and often is very rude to my donors partner and I, I really can't stand her so I really hope she isn't there! for the sake of peace.

Then it is Pride in Brighton so party weekend and home on Monday for work Tues!

Have a great weekend and pray that sun shines or we could end up like a sight from Glastonbury!
My donors partner also has a cold, slight temp etc, got issued with Tamiflu as ? swine flu as they hand it out to everyone but he doesn't want to take it as thinks he has  cold not flu - not many nurses medic I know are keen to take it due to the side effects and the non diagnostic way it is handed out.

L x


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1, sounds like a fab line up for your weekend (with the exception of the eejit work colleague... ).  Hope you manage to keep the hair and newly painted nails a long way from any rain and mud! 

Heading to Somerset / North Devon area today for a week of going on steam engines and making castles in the sand at Minehead (unless rain comes in, then more likely to be making moats...)  Might even get some reading done - oh luxury!

Bon weekend all!

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a lovely holiday Inde, and a lovely weekend with the boys JJ....

Quiet one for me as still getting over this horrid chest infection/virus thing. Not sleeping well as coughing so much when I lie down, and generally still feeling a bit ugh...so shan't try to do much at all. Taking my sister to the airport this afternoon - she's off on safari in Africa for a couple of weeks (needless to say this is the younger sister without kids, not the other one  )
Am rather envious as if it wasn't for ttc, I'd be going too  
Of course I want a baby more than a safari in Africa, but still.....

And Sunday is my niece's 1st b'day party so I'll be back up at my sisters for that as long as I'm fully recovered. Don't want to go with any kind of illness as my BIL goes in for heart surgery in a week and the last thing he needs is a cold/virus at the moment as that would delay the surgery

Have a lovely weekend everyone  
Suitcase
x


----------



## wizard

JJ I hope the BBQ goes - perhaps an uncooked sausage might find it's way to the centre of attention.

Inde hope the weather holds up for you and poppet.

Suitcase look after yourself with that infection - it does sound very nasty.

I'm off to the Cambridge Folk Festival for a weekend of hanging out on picnic rugs and relaxation.  Here's hoping it doesn't turn into a mud bath.

Have a good weekend everyone.

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Have a fantastic holiday Cem - I am very envious of everyone going off on holidays...I know I had my fab week in Hong Kong in June but right now I'd love nothing more than a week in the sun....but financially and tx wise I just can't do it.....if this next tx works (  ) then maybe I'll get a week in November or something, but I suspect if it does work I'll be too worried to fly anywhere in case something goes wrong

Anyway, I digress....have a lovely time relaxing Cem,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, sounds like you have an action packed weekend planned as usual, I don't know where you get your energy from . Have a good time!!

Suitcase, hope that you are recovered enough to go to your nieces 1st birthday on Sunday 

Claire, hope you have a great relaxing week in Rhodes with your sister 

Inde, enjoy your week away with poppet. Hope the weather picks up for you 

Wizard, enjoy hanging out and picnicing at the festival 

LL, enjoy your first weekend as mommy!!

I am decorating this weekend again. Since knowing that tx should start in September, I am trying to get as much DIY done before it starts. Did the lounge last weekend, doing the kitchen this weekend. That'll be 2 rooms done, only several to go  

Hope everyone has a good one, whatever you're doing!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

Wow what a lot going on this weekend!  Enjoy it all - Wiz I have a friend going to the Camb Folk Fest and I had to remind him to pack his camberwick shirt...

I am off to The Sanctuary for a bit of chilling on Sat although I can't do much - no steam, no jacuzzi, no pool as no idea where cossie is and too fat for it anyway!  They have a special deal on at the moment which is day in spa, free treatment, afternoon tea with a glass of fizzy stuff and a goodie bag. 

Then Sunday am off to my beach hut in Whitstable with some friends.  So hoping for good weather.

RLxx


----------



## kylecat

Have a fantastic time Inde and Lou - hope you get some good weather down in the west country!  

Suity - just wanted to say that I hope you feel better soon  

Glad everyone else is having lovely weekends!

We are also off on our hols on Tuesday to France. My parents own a cottage there so it's a nice cheap break! Haven't been on holiday for two years so looking forward to it!  

Weather here is awful - off to do some shopping later once KK has woken from his nap. Then having sunday lunch with my family tommorrow, 

Love to all
kylecat xxx


----------



## winky77

Heck.....it's all happening on here....haven't been on since before my few days in the Highlands and it's major catch up time.  Well this weekend feels unnaturally quiet after two fabulous social weekends - the FFers in Scotland and then 4 days on a girlie road trip up to Skye and Mull last weekend.  Did text some of you about our escapades.....can't beat Inde's frolics....but we did spend one night in pool challenge (table not swimming!) with a rather large group of army eye candy....oh to be so young and buff!  And just to prove we are not ageist we then spent another hysterical evening, in another pub, on another island, in a pool challenge with three old sailors!  They were introducing us to the different whiskey's of the Isles and we were resulting to underhand tactics to save our game....picture 4 women bending over the pocket with their cleavage out.....well it worked ....he missed the black completely!!!  Big bonus was being invited out on their boat the next day....40ft and all set up for teaching sailing as one of guys runs a sailing club....we had such a laugh and it reminded me that I really love sailing and want to learn how to do it properly!  In between the pool antics we did manage to do a fair bit of touring, hiking, getting soaked and coffee and cake consuming....it was so beautiful....a reminder of why I live in Scotland!!! 

So this weekend  I am a lonely bunny in comparison!  My lovely 'divorcing' tennant moved out last night with promises of keeping in touch .....be proud girls....I actually suggested going for a drink sometime....and he said that would be lovely!  His situation is still v complicated tho.  The new tennants moved in this afternoon....I spend the morning frantically assembling the new double bed that I only remembered I had to buy at about 5pm yesterday!  They were moving in as I finished.....all lovely lads but oh so young.....and they've already turned the bedrooms into typical student rooms with desks and books and football paraphenalia......oh I so hope they will be good tennants....bit concerned at the amount of bottled beer they brought in.....but you would hope that they'd not be daft enough to rent above the landlady if they are party animals!!!  Oh and the other thing that was meant to be happening today was my new lodger moving in my place ......but he has disappeared?!?!?  Last heard from him 3 weeks ago...and despite texts and emails have heard nowt since....a mystery!!  The question is......do I bother to find another one?!??! 

Well...I'll have a quick whiz round the threads then it's off to Sainsburys......decaf coffee and peppermint tea bags for me (as I'm still on the soup/shake diet....after going off it last weekend!) and catfood and cat litter.....what a sad trolley that'll be !!  Off to Spain for my yoga week in 2 weeks tho and determined to have lost 3 stone by then....is just doable!  Am doing a 2 hour yoga workshop tomorrow morning too just to get into the swing of it! 

Hope those on hols are having fun.....and those chilling are suitably chilled by now! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

winky - sounds like you've been having a great time.
I can't believe how much stuff everyone does at the weekend, I feel ashamed of my laziness!  In my defence I have not felt properly well since last IVF, & urine infection...not have huge stress at work, hence being rubbish FF-er and not posting much. Bit wrapped up in what to do about work...boss (also best friend) leaving just at the time of my planned IVF, and as senior manager I am expected to pick extra stuff up, and am already under loads of pressure with the amount of stuff that I have to do.  Anyways...boring...

Am off to see Coco before Chanel tonight and doing housework tomorrow...my lovely mum is coming to help and to do my garden. Plus have follow up consult on tuesday so want to prep some questions for that, plus try and think about work situation without stressing myself out or getting upset  

have fun everyone...Inde & Lou, I'm sure you are going to have a ball....very jealous.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lou - didn't realise your family holiday had been cancelled. So sorry to hear that, but how wonderful that Inde has come to your rescue
Have a fabulous time

Winky - good to see you back! Hope you're not too quiet and lonely this weekend   Anytime you fancy doing some sailing let me know - we should do a sailing weekend sometime. I love sailing and used to race (36ft yachts) every week in Sydney....

Lulu - hope the stressful work situation sorts itself out, it's not what you need at the moment is it? Good luck with follow up consultation too

I managed to go for a walk/run today so I must be feeling better. Still coughing a lot this eve though which is very irritating..

Hope everyone is having a fab Saturday night  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone - 

Loads of holiday stuff going on ... is it summer yet   You are lucky there across the water... I remember one or two sunny days while i was working but rain since!! - Didnt know you had a cancelled holiday Lou - but it seems you have another plan in place?..   

Wish I could have converted my recent mini energy burst into some fun activities but have turned into a mad cleaner ... thank god I've finished now  ... Had my baby brother over visiting from England so that was nice   and my older sister (on a rare day of not falling out!) came to visit with loads of cute gifts ... no signs of any action any time soon though     ... so having a quiet bank holiday weekend (we get the first week in August, not the last) ... 

Meeting up with a friend and her new baby tomorrow and then on Monday meeting with another friend  hopefully for lunch...  may not seem much but moving about is not so easy as it once was ... if I can convince a beauty salon to let me in, I'd go for a pedicure or maybe a massage as really need bit of a lift at this stage after so much cleaning...

Hope you're feeling better Suity - and that all goes well next week

Lulu - try to put work out of your mind when you're not actually in it ... hard, I know, as i rarely manage it    but am doing a pretty good job of it now!!

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the weekend..


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am totally shattered - splitting self in 3 this weekend - last night was cousins birthday bash, mates leaving run and meet up with old school friend!  In different places in the 1 night!  Bonkers.  Today is the family BBQ for my birthday.  Soooooooooooo tired but did drive last night.  Good but sad if you ask me!!

Lou have a fab time with Inde!  Should be a hoot - sun's shining in the West Country today!!  Fab!!!

Winky have fun - as always!

Lulu how was Coco before Chanel??  

Right best do some of the Davina workout DVD - what a killer!!!!  Good for bum and legs though!

Have a wonderful weekend x x x  x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, I'm tired just reading about your very social evening . Glad that you enjoyed it though. Enjoy your BBQ today, looks like the best day weatherwise that we've had for a while.

Lou, hope you enjoy your holiday with Inde and poppet 

Winky, sounds like you have had a great time over the last couple of weeks, hope that you have found this weekend more relaxing than boring 

Kylecat, hope that you and kk enjoy your trip to France 

RL, looks like you may have the nice weather you wanted to go to the beach 

Suity, hope you are feeling better 

Coco, my ** page has been okay this weekend, so not sure why you cannot access it 

Jovi, hope you're okay and having a chilled out weekend 

Well, I have now finished decorating the kitchen, so onto the next room (downstairs loo me thinks). Have got tomorrow and Tuesday off work this week, so will start it tomorrow I think, need to get some housework done today (and relax a little) 

Hope the sun is shining for everyone today, enjoy it while you can!!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mini have a great birthday- can add you a picture as posting from phone n don't know how to!- but I'm sure you'll be spoilt
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Enjoy the BBQ mini - are you tea-total this afternoon too or will you be having a few beverages?

Lou-Ann you are getting through that decorating at some speed!  Yes definately get some relax time today    

Lou & Inde your little holiday sounds just lovely, hope you have a great few days, bet poppet & E will love it  

JJ1 hope BBQ went to plan and you had a lovely evening - hope you enjoyed your pampering, I love having hair done, always makes me feel nice.

Suity hope you're feeling better and have enjoyed the weekend.

Lulu I ditto what you wrote hun, I am ashamed of my laziness   - hope you've managed to relax some and have some nice time.  It's not nice when work stresses flow over into the weekend    Hope Tuesday goes well  

Cem have a fab holiday in the sun!!

Dare I say it but we have a glimmer of sunshine out there so am about to tackle the lawn - really don't feel like it but needs must, and I have been a lazy moo this weekend.  Just been so tired - more so than usual. Need to get some housework done though I did make a start last night, will get downstairs finished I think then tackle upstairs in the week.  Then the electrican can come and re-wire and I can start all over again    Went to the pub Friday night for a few beers with a friend but other than that not done a lot, might crash with a book a little later.

Hope the sun lasts for the day - it definately helps my mood when it's shining 

Have a lovely sunday everyone
Jovi x


----------



## bingbong

Blimey I feel like I want to lie down just from reading what you are all up to   I hope that you are all having a good time, it sounds like it!

I'm having a quiet one really, I feel so tired that I really just want to stay in bed and hide from everyone, but that's just not possible. So I'm making myself do what I can and am trying not to stress about what I am not doing. Hopefully I will feel better soon  



Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Think it's the weight loss thing girls....I was fairly high energy to begin with but now I put the Duracell Bunny to shame!  Heck knows what I'll be like if I actually get anywhere near my goal weight.....they'll have to put stones in my pockets to hold me down!  This morning I did a 2.5hr yoga workshop and I've been attacking the garden the last couple of hours.....finally came in for some soup when I remembered I should eat!  I went off the diet last weekend when away (seafood chowder and marsbar crispie cake screamed at me to eat them...honest they did!) but am determined to stick to it for the next 2 weeks before I head to Spain for my annual yogafest! 

Hope everyone else is having a fun/productive/restful sunday.....I do intend to veg in front of a dvd at some point today! 

lol
Winky


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Lou Ann and Coco for your good wishes - I'm sure we will have a lovely holiday - KK has his passport at the ready and I have packed a little suitcase for him!!  

Lou Ann - glad the decorating went well, good luck with the downstairs loo!! (at least it's a small room!)  

Coco - be lovely to see you on our return  


Thanks again girls
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead

coco before chanel was good...good girlie film and nice escape...worth seeing.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Families eh!!!!  Just back from BBQ - didn't drink - probably a good idea seeing as my aunty was her usual self and clashed with my dad which ended in the end of the BBQ!!!  Did say to mum I wouldn't bother with a wedding reception if I ever get married!       
My aunty can be a sharped tongued   sometimes and is very insensitive... All the usual questions ref man in my life kids etc.... God please - don't they realise you don't actually need a man for babies although it would be nice!!!      
Off to bed now.... night duty all next week - joy...
big big hugs and enjoy your sunday evening x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hi all well I had a great weekend and not typical for me - usually such a couch potato.  Nice day at the Sanctuary on Saturday, although very hot, which did make relaxing a bit difficult.  Then a loads of us headed down to my beach hut in whitstable on Sunday.Was a really reat day.  Weather held out beautifully, kids swam in the sea, loads of food, generally a good time was had by one and all.

Glad to hear everyone else was having a busy but enjoyable time this weekend!
RLxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Another weekend already! What is everyone up to?

I came up to my sisters this afternoon...she took my BIL in to hospital ready for his heart op tomorrow morning. She's staying over there tonight and back tomorrow pm once he's in theatre....fingers crossed it all goes smoothly  

So an exhausting weekend/week on the cards for me helping out here. I have my sign language exam on Monday afternoon and really MUST practise over the weekend but not sure when I am going to fit it in. Too tired tonight but perhaps tomorrow night will get a chance. 
Will prob try to head out to the park tomorrow morning - although it's challenging with 3 of them - maybe if the weather is good we'll just get the paddling pool out in the garden instead. 

Hope everyone has lovely things planned - I shall need another holiday/weekend to get over this one I expect - lovely as it is to spend time with my nieces and nephew it's exhausting too! 

Happy weekend to you all  
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Suity, hope your BIL sails through his op, and that the kids don't run you too ragged while you simultaneously babysit and practice your signing.  Lordee, just reading that back makes me feel exhausted!  

My weekend has got off to a ****e start.  Just got back from a lovely time in Somerset to find that my boiler had decided to throw a sickie, requiring merely a top up of water, but this having to be done with the "assistance" an over-excited 3 1/2 year old.   Then, my next door neighbour (and tenant) came next door to advise me that he had received a warrant for his arrest for not paying council tax five years ago, has subsequently declared bankruptcy in order to avoid going to prison, has decided not to pay his rent for this month (despite receiving housing benefit from the council, and on top of arrears earlier in the year) and basically said I need to decide what to do next.   Oh deep joy.  Just to cap it off, there is a small child involved.  Feeling very glum indeed.

I do have some nice things planned this weekend, including a birthday celebration in Bristol for the lovely Grace!    Will have to fix my mind on the good things rather than mope about the situation next door.

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Inde, what bad news to come back to after a nice week away. Hope you got the boiler sorted - at least it didn't require a call out from any sort of plumber or gas person, since they are all dreadful....

V tough re tenant, especially as there is a child involved. But equally you cannot subsidise someone else, his problems are his and not yours. I know that may sound a bit heartless, but sometimes you have to put yourself (and poppet) first - and if that means evicting him and finding a tenant who can pay the bills, then that's what you need to do

Hope the weekend improves from here on in, enjoy the birthday bash, and hopefully the sun will shine on us all

It's only 9.30 but I shall be in bed soon in preparation for a long day tomorrow - my sister is not back from the hospital until at least 2pm so going to have quite a lot of entertaining to do in the meantime!

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Inde a crap start to the weekend and it can only get better!  Like Suity said you are not responsible for the tennant and the family and if they are getting housing benefit is that  not paying the rent dorectly to you?  If he is arrested what will happen to the rest of the family?

I am preparing to go on holiday next Fri  (Portugal and then to Ireland with the boys) so roots/hardresser tomorrow/laundry and then meeting a friend for dinner.

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Sadly the housing department pays the claimant, not the landlord....if he is arrested, the biggest impact would be on a little boy who adores his daddy (and who is already too strong physically for his mum to control).  I am biting my lip (figuratively) quite a bit here - as a couple, they have made decisions about work and money that have dismayed me.  At the end of the day, my responsibility is to take care of poppet and me, and the reason for buying the rental property in the first place was to ensure we had a consistent amount of income coming in monthly.  D'oh!

My bed is calling - things will no doubt be clearer in the morning.  Night all!

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Inde agree what a ****e start!  Only upwards from there honey!  Here's hopiong it all gets sorted soon.  That's an awful situation to be stuck in.

Am duty this weekend so working over the weekend - shattered after working lates this week - but am off to gym later.... trying to revive my enthusiasm for pounding the treadmill and stepper!!  It'll come I'm sure!  Gorgeous day out there... 
Off to attempt to take little brother to see Harry Potter tomorrow - tried Tuesday but it was manic!  Turned around and came home as no parking... Here's hoping a bit quieted first thing tomorrow.

Have a lovely weekend and take care x x x
Suity good luck with exam monday x


----------



## RichmondLass

Ow Inde - agree - very very difficult to do but you must play this as strictly business.  At least he's come round to tell you and didn't just withhold payment.

How awful for you after a lovely holiday.

RLxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My weekend is starting early!!!!  I finished work today , went to get my legs waxed etc and then tomorrow off getting ready for holiday on Friday going to Portugal for sunshine!!! for a week with a dear friend and then flying to Ireland to meet the boys for 5 days. 

I have half-packed a few days ago and have lost momentum for doing the rest!!  and trying to pack for 2 countries!

Tomorrow nails, tanning, last minute things etc

My donor and his partner are staying tonight.

I hope that there is lots of good news on the thread when I return

L x


----------



## bingbong

Have a great time JJ, you lucky thing!!!  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

have a lovely time JJ...I think weekends should always start on wednesdays...that would be great.
xxx


----------

